#ubuntuone 2009-09-21
<eekfonky> how do I sync my files from the web to my desktop, the folders are there but they're empty
<philsf> When I click on 'add this computer' button in the webpage, after starting the applet for the first time on a new computer, I am greeted with a keyring prompt that never verifies. To which keyring am I authenticating against? I only have a 'login' keyring
<joshuahoover> philsf: is it possible you've changed your login password since you initially set it up?
<philsf> joshua: I did
<philsf> that was it. thanks
<dobey> jblount: i'm surprised you're not dancing or anything yet
<urbanape__> we're sprinting.
<urbanape__> DONE: Traveled to London
<urbanape__> TODO: Sprint
<urbanape__> BLOCK: None
<urbanape__> wheee!
<dobey> oh, right
<jblount> dobey: ?
<dobey> jblount: it's stand-up time, but i forgot you were sprinting
<dobey> alright
<dobey> well
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> MEETING BEGINS
<dobey> desktop+ hackers: say me, you know the drill.
<dobey> me
<aquarius> me
<vds> me
<dobey> teknico, thisfred: ?
<teknico> me
<dobey> rodrigo_: you're sprinting this week?
<teknico> did the standup change time?
<dobey> no
<dobey> just slow
 * thisfred is foundations++ :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> righ right
 * thisfred sometimes forgets that too ;)
<rodrigo_> dobey: no
<rodrigo_> dobey: on a call now, bbiab
<dobey> ok
<rodrigo_> but me, yeah
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, #381012
<dobey> ☹ TODO: #374890 (may be fixed already)
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: hit it
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: review duty; much discussion about couch/DC breakage on server with lucio, thisfred
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (#376087); make starting up filesharing also add desktopcouch pairing (#430782)
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> vds: you're up
<vds> DONE:still investigating quota and replication on couchdb, drafted a possible solution
<vds> TODO: conference call on couchdb quota
<vds> BLOCKED:
<vds> teknico all yours
<teknico> DONE: spent friday fighting karmic breakage with the help of cjwatson, fixed more bugs and added more tests and docs for adding/editing contacts (#406315), sprint in London
<teknico> TODO: more sprinting in London
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: noone
<dobey> rodrigo is next, but he's on a call :)
<rodrigo_> • DONE: GNOME 2.28.0 release tarballs. Started upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Fixed tomboy-love branch as per thisfred's suggestions. Discussed contacts fields with John and Nicola
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Notes web UI.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> I can paste though :)
<rodrigo_> nobody next
<dobey> MEETING ENDS
<dobey> thanks
<FND> what's the canonical info (as in intro portal) page for DesktopCouch?
<FND> I'm trying to convince a few colleagues (developers, some of them Apple cultists) that it might be worth exploring
<rodrigo_> FND: https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch
<greg-g> dobey: sorry about that nautilus crash bug (bug 429126), the duplicate's attachments were deleted by LP after it was marked a duplicate by apport. :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429126 in nautilus "nautilus assert failure: ERROR:dbus-gproxy.c:1051:dbus_g_proxy_manager_unregister: assertion failed: (link != NULL)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429126
<FND> thanks rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> FND: well, https://launchpad.net/desktopcouch would be more correct
<FND> hmm I'd seen those pages before
<FND> is there a conceptual overview somewhere (other than aquarius's blog)
<dobey> greg-g: oh lovely
<greg-g> dobey: yeah, its a 'feature'
<rodrigo_> FND: aquarius should know better
<FND> alright, I'll wait for him to notice the ping then...
<aquarius> FND, at the moment there isn't a conceptual overview in any detail; it's a combination of http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch, https://launchpad.net/desktopcouch, the posts I've written, and http://groups.google.com/group/desktop-couchdb
<dobey> greg-g: EPIC FAIL
<aquarius> FND, if someone were to write such an overview that would be a marvellous thing, though :)
<FND> aquarius: I know the feeling - documentation is a PitA...
<FND> I guess I'll point them to your blog
<FND> (note: I'm not a wholesale evangelist, as I still like my dotfiles... )
<FND> aquarius: will Karmic be packaged with any kind of documentation, or are you expecting organic growth
<FND> of DC
<aquarius> FND, hang on, on the phone
<FND> no rush
<aquarius> FND, I am hoping to write some docs, certainly!
<aquarius> (more than the simple API doc we have at the moment)
<aquarius> I want examples and API docs and screencasts and all sorts
<popey> \o/ screencasts
<popey> :)
<FND> I personally don't like video (sequential information uptake at pre-defined speed), but I can see that it would probably help adoption
<FND> I guess my main interest right now is accessing data from other sources (using TiddlyWeb, thus trivial to get into a TiddlyWiki)
<FND> s/sources/applications/
<FND> might also look into making todo.sh (todotxt) write to DC
<aquarius> FND, yeah, at the moment there are 4 APIs -- you can talk HTTP, there's desktopcouch.records (Python), there's the JavaScript library inside Bindwood (not yet broken out into its own thing), and there's couchdb-glib (C).
<aquarius> todo.sh would probably be best using desktopcouch.records
<FND> my main impediment right now is that upgrading my VM to Karmic failed twice; X wouldn't start up anymore after the upgrade (a glorious waste of ~3 hours per session)
<FND> so I'll be installing Karmic alpha 6 from scratch
<J_Litewski> is there a problem with ubuntuone? I keep getting auth errors
<Spike1506> the ubuntu one website has a screenshot with the wrong info on it
<dobey> hrmm
<Spike1506> https://media.one.ubuntu.com/media/1796/img/install/ubuntuone-client_install.png
<Spike1506> its says ubuntuone-client while it is ubuntuone-client-gnome
<dobey> ah, so it does
<dobey> Spike1506: would you care to file a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers for that?
<Spike1506> sure
<dobey> thanks
<Spike1506> for anyone who is interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/434169 :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434169 in ubuntuone-servers "Screenshot with wrong information on Ubuntu One website" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> Spike1506: thanks much. we'll fix it very soon :)
<Spike1506> yw
<Spike1506> ohw and another one for the menu, it doesnt show the icon in the menulist while it does after installation.. (will do a bug report for that later)
<dobey> how do you mean? i didn't quite understand that one :)
<Spike1506> https://media.one.ubuntu.com/media/1796/img/install/menu_click.png
<dobey> ah, oh, yes
<dobey> thanks!
 * Spike1506 knows some people who call me when they try to do something and something doesnt like familiar to the screenshot like a missing icon :( :P
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i know what you mean :)
<Spike1506> is ubuntu one able to deal with symlinks? since i dont wanna duplicate my data
<dobey> we don't handle symlinks currently, no.
<Chipaca> Spike1506: you can move it to the ubuntuone folder and then symlink back to it
<Chipaca> Spike1506: however, the beta label means we try hard not to lose data for you, but it might happen
<Spike1506> well better be safe then sorry, ill just duplicate the data :)
<raff0z> hi all!
<dobey> hi raff0z
<raff0z> did you remember that i had a problem with "add this computer" ??? so it is solved by itself!!! now all works well!!! :P
<dobey> well, we fixed it, yes :)
<raff0z> great
<raff0z> so...what was ?
<dobey> i don't remember which problem you were having exactly
<raff0z> with the token
<dobey> but i'm guessing you installed the update which had several fixes for issues relating to getting the OAuth token
<raff0z> when i have installed it.... there wasn't any "add this computer"
<raff0z> mmm
<dobey> raff0z: right, but there were a few bugs related to it, that we fixed
<raff0z> a ok :P
<raff0z> but
<dobey> most likely the failure due to domain name change
<raff0z> i haven't downloaded other software i just ran the ubuntuone daemon and it worked fine!
<raff0z> *not software but update
<dobey> you didn't update?
<raff0z> i don't know if there is an auto-update
<dobey> there is an option in ubuntu for automatically updating, yes. but it's not enabled by default afaik
<dobey> and i don't know if it automatically installs all updates
<dobey> but i don't remember what problem you were having exactly, though i'm glad it's working for you now :)
<raff0z> i have connect on start but is the same thing after all it  works ! :P
<raff0z> so
<raff0z> i must "share" my email with an other ubuntu 9.04+ user to start sharing the files?
<dobey> if you want to share your files with someone, they just need a subscription to the file sharing service
<raff0z> a ok
<dobey> they don't have to use ubuntu (or the desktop ubuntuone-client)
<dobey> they can access via the web
<raff0z> understood
<raff0z> and
<raff0z> if i want to download one of your files?
<raff0z> (for example xD)
<dobey> but yeah, just pick a folder to share, and enter their e-mail address, and they can accept the share
<dobey> i would have to share a folder with you, and you'd accept it
<raff0z> via mail
<raff0z> with mail
<dobey> yes
<raff0z> understood :P
<raff0z> thx
<raff0z> a "wonderfull" servce ;P
<dobey> thanks :)
<raff0z> :P
 * jdo is happy his U1 service started syncing again today
<CardinalFang> jblount, did you see my meeting notes in time, this morning?
<sysdoc> Hi guys my UbuntuOne fails to connect since I believe an update that installed a while back. Where exactly do you change/alter the settings regarding the user/pass, etc?
<CardinalFang> sysdoc, the user/pass in stored in the Gnome Keyring.  Running "seahorse" will get you to them.  That's the local copy, though,
<sysdoc> That is the one I need thanks
<CardinalFang> sysdoc, If you delete it there and run the applet again, I think it will behave like it did the first time.
<sysdoc> CardinalFang, I have no entry in Seahorse for the UbuntuOne connection, no wonder it doesn't connect... So I'm wondering how to get it to store the user/pass correctly?
<sysdoc> hmm post before that last on was supposed to read: CardinalFang the user/pass is not in Seahorse. Sorry dunno know what happened there
<dobey> sysdoc: what version of ubuntuone-client-gnome do you have?
#ubuntuone 2009-09-22
<Nokuma> hello
<Nokuma> anyone know if ubuntu one is broken in latest ubuntu karmic alpha?
<jovin_> hi
<jovin_> anyone getting gnutls error while launching ubuntuone
<CardinalFang> jovin_, I'm about 30 seconds from sleep, but a more specific question or error message would go farther.
<jovin_> when i try launching ubuntuone-client-applet
<jovin_> I get this message "Ohhhh jeeee: operation is not possible without initialized secure memory
<jovin_> "
<jovin_> but when run as root using sudo it is all fine
<jovin_> just by googling I was able to find that it was due to gnutls
<jovin_> and I don't have any packages other than the default libgnutls
<jovin_> ?
<verterok> jovin_: I never heard of that error, but if you can file a bug with a  traceback or at least that ^ error message that would be great.
<jovin_> i am not sure if i should file it under gnutls or ubuntu one
<verterok> jovin_: btw, you shouldn *never* ever ever run this kind of client software as root ;)
<verterok> jovin_: are you using SELinux?
<jovin_> yup..I just wanted to test to see if that is happening
<jovin_> under root also
<jovin_> http://bugs.gentoo.org/235098
<verterok> jovin_: the bug says it fixed in 2.5.,  I have installed 2.8.3-2 (in karmic)
<jovin_> i am running jaunty
<jovin_> and it is 2.4.2
<verterok> jovin_: hmm, good point  :)
<verterok> jovin_: please file a bug! if a newer version of gnutls is needed, it's a bug in ubuntuone for not working on jaunty and if the version of gnutls in jaunty is broken it's a bug in jaunty itself too ;)
<jovin_> i think ubuntu one should provide an up to date libgnutls,since 9.04 is supported
<jovin_> I was just filing a bug in jaunty
<verterok> jovin_: indeed
<verterok> jovin_: you can file a bug and mark both ubuntuone-client and ubuntu as affected projects
<jovin_> ok
<jovin_> will do that
<verterok> jovin_: thanks!
<jovin_> ty
<jovin_> gnutls error is file'd as  a bug
<jovin_> Launchpad Bug id 434419
<verterok> jovin_: cool, thanks
<verterok> ubottu: Bug #434419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434419 in gnutls26 "gnutls:Ohhhh jeeee: operation is not possible without initialized secure memory " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434419
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bug #434419
<jblount> HAMMERTIME
<spm> **** FYI. Unscheduled outage on ubuntuone.com ETA to restoration unknown at this stage. ****
<aquarius> cheers spm
<Spike1506> is ubuntu one down?
<Spike1506> ohw nvm
* aquarius changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 213, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.95.1 (client) <spm> **** FYI. Unscheduled outage on ubuntuone.com ETA to restoration unknown at this stage. ****
<spm> aquarius: actually it should be fine atm. can you confirm it works for you?
<aquarius> spm, ok, I hadn't seen a restoration note :)
<aquarius> spm, ok, I can log in and see my files -- is that what was down?
<spm> aquarius: it was ESP. you should have felt the positive vibes coming out of australia!
 * aquarius grins
* aquarius changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 213, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.95.1 (client
* aquarius changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 213, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.95.1 (client)
<spm> aquarius: we had a major woe with a server that handles the web server front end and a few other bits.
<aquarius> yeah, I saw something went horrid
<diverse_izzue> i don't quite understand how the couchdb integration with evolution is supposed to work. can i see my contacts in the webfrontend then? are they automatically synched to other machines on that ubuntu one account?
<diverse_izzue> also, in the properties of that address book it gives me the options "user local database", "system wide database" and "remote database", kind of cryptic...
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, hi
<aquarius> to answer your questions: yes, yes, and er.
<Chipaca> aquarius: crikey, that bad, was it?
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, we're still working on this, but there will be an Ubuntu One addressbook in Evolution -- contacts in there are stored in your desktop CouchDB, and synchronized to your Ubuntu One account, so you will be able to see those contacts through the web front end
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, and of course other machines which are synchronized to that Ubuntu One account will also have the contacts
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, most of the stuff is in place for this to happen, but I'm not sure if it's all landed yet
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, on the "user local database" stuff, you get to talk to rodrigo_ about that ;-)
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: user local is desktopcouch, system wide is the system wide couchdb, and remote is for entering a url of a couchdb server of your own
<rodrigo_> diverse_izzue: but latest evo-couchdb package now creates the Ununtu One addressbook by default
<aquarius> rodrigo_, ah, so that stuff will be less exposed to users? Can it be renamed?
<rodrigo_> yes, less exposed
<rodrigo_> and yes, it can be renamed, didn't find a better way though
<aquarius> "Desktop Couch", "System-wide CouchDB", "URL of remote CouchDB server" ?
<rodrigo_> yes, looks better :)
<diverse_izzue> rodrigo_, aquarius, thanks for the answers, and looking forward to seeing the addresses online. is that supposed to happen in the karmic timeframe? also, ideally ubuntuone would mirror the main addressbook to the cloud, not some new additional one that people first have to populate.
<rodrigo_> yes, it will happen in the karmic timeframe
<rodrigo_> and yes, it would sync the local evo addressbook with the one in the cloud
<diverse_izzue> brilliant
<aquarius> rodrigo_, the default addressbook? I thought it'd sync the Ubuntu One addressbook only?
<dobey> hrmm
<rodrigo_> aquarius: it would sync what desktopcouch-pair syncs
<dobey> well, you can set any of your address books in evolution to be "the default"
<aquarius> rodrigo_, ah, that's not what I mean -- if the data makes it into couch it'll be synced, sure. But if I have an evolution address book right now, and you add a *second* addressbook, the Ubuntu One addressbook, all my contacts won't be in it
<aquarius> diverse_izzue's question seemed to be: will it sync my default, existing addressbook to couchdb (and thence to Ubuntu One), and I don't think it will, unless I've misunderstood
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ah, sorry then, it won't sync the local evo addressbook, just the ubuntu one
<rodrigo_> if you want to sync the local addressbook, you can copy the contacts there to the U1 one
<dobey> yeah, we don't have migration code
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, did you figure out those 401s?  I can confirm that the pre-karmic couchdb does not fail.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, didn't fail for aquarius either. Is your system fully upgraded?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: jdo is seeing the same kind of failures when running make start in ubuntuone-servers though
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred: $ dpkg -l couchdb-bin |grep ^ii
<CardinalFang> ii  couchdb-bin                                                    0.10.0~svn813472-0ubuntu2                  RESTful document oriented database, programs
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, I haven't got couchdb-bin at all, I am upgrading now
<thisfred> CardinalFang: same here
<CardinalFang> You will have to remove couchdb package for the moment.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I mean same as you
<thisfred> 0.10.0~svn813472-0ubuntu2
<rodrigo_> dobey: migrating should be easy to add, just need to get the local contacts and put them on the couchdb instance
<rodrigo_> that is, 20/30 lines of code maximum
<dobey> key word *should*
<vds> isn't it meeting time?
<jdo> CardinalFang, same here :( Installed: 0.10.0~svn813472-0ubuntu2
<dobey> as i understand evolution though, the migration stuff is pretty nasty
<dobey> vds: make it so
<thisfred> CardinalFang: aquarius there is more going wrong: it seems not to write the /tmp directories anymore
<aquarius> god almighty.
<aquarius> Right, once I've upgraded the world and rebooted I'll test it all too
<CardinalFang> jdo, thisfred, aquarius, is that version the one that groks OAuth?  Note, from the PPA, that is a downgrade.
<vds> MEETING BEGINS: you know what to do, say "me" to join the meeting
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<vds> aquarius: please
<thisfred> CardinalFang: huh, really? Why is it downgraded?
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: much discussion about couch/DC breakage on server with thisfred, jdo; test DC trunk and confirm it works; upgrade to latest version of couchdb-bin (and karmic)
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (#376087); make starting up filesharing also add desktopcouch pairing (#430782)
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> cardinalfang: you're up
<dobey> me
<CardinalFang> aquarius (Jan 20 - Feb 18)  Your status update are beloved by everyone.
<CardinalFang> DONE: Some packaging.  couchdb bin conflicts.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Figure out couchdb version problems.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Couchdb release 0.10 soon?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_:  Hey!  What do you know?
<rodrigo_> • DONE: IM addresses fields in evo-couchdb. Started looking at contact record conflict resolving
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Notes web UI. Make evo-couchdb deal with conflicting contact records. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> go vds go!
<vds> DONE:discussed with many people about couchdb quota intrgration, redrafted a possible solution/implementation
<vds> TODO: complete design of the integration and check with the others..
<vds> BLOCKED: need to discuss with lucio_
<vds> teknico all yours
<teknico> DONE: sprinting in London, worked with johnlea on use cases for the contacts web ui
<teknico> TODO: more sprinting in London
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Face duty (bug triage, irc)
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix more bugs.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> que sera sera
<vds> EOM thank you all!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I don't know where the PPA came from, but I only update the packaging "debian/" stuff so far.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: aquarius ignore thisfred -2 : tmp directories *are* created
<thisfred> CardinalFang: looks like the %2F issue is back, and that could well be because of a downgrade
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, jdo, I am supposed to package the 0.10 release of couchdb.  IF the problem is OAuth missing, then that should reintroduce it.  Should we remove couchdb-bin and use the PPA version until then?
<CardinalFang> Ah. Yes.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: OAuth works, it just fails with encoded urls again
<CardinalFang> Roger.
<thisfred> jdo: I think this ^ is causing your problem too.
<thisfred> I am now going back to fixing the server sourcedeps import hell
 * thisfred dramaqueen
<thisfred> my dog is teaching me bad behavior
 * thisfred cheers up
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius, have you heard any rumbling of couchdb 0.10 release?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: they're still discussing it AFAIK
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the call for objections has not closed
<thisfred> aquarius: btw did you see the proposal to create a mailing list on apache.org for dc? I think that's better than a google group: more official, and yet independent of canonical.
<aquarius> I did
<thisfred> ok, just checking :)
<aquarius> arse!
<aquarius> forgot to remove couchdb before doing the upgrade
<aquarius> despite everyone reminding me
<aquarius> how do I fix it?
<thisfred> aquarius: just do it now
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't think that does any harm
<aquarius> won't let me remove it
<thisfred> you'll just have to install dev-deps
<aquarius> aquarius@dell-desktop:~/canonical/desktopcouch/testing$ sudo apt-get remove couchdb
<aquarius> Reading package lists... Done
<aquarius> Building dependency tree
<aquarius> Reading state information... Done
<aquarius> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<aquarius> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aquarius>   desktopcouch: Depends: couchdb-bin (>= 0.10.0~svn809550) but it is not going to be installed
<teknico> aquarius, what? something I should know too? :-)
<aquarius>   ubunet-developer-dependencies: Depends: couchdb-bin (>= 0.10.0~svn813472) but it is not going to be installed or
<aquarius>                                           couchdb (>= 0.10.0~svn810463) but it is not going to be installed
<aquarius> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<thisfred> aquarius: try removing desktopcouch too
<dobey> aquarius: you have to remove everything that depends on either couchdb-bin or couchdb at the same time
<thisfred> I think that's what I did
<dobey> aquarius: so ubunet-developer-dependencies desktopcouch python-desktopcouch python-desktopcouch-records couchdb
<dobey> i think is everything i specified
<aquarius> ubunet-developer-dependencies desktopcouch python-desktopcouch python-desktopcouch-records couchdb evolution-couchdb quickly-ubuntu-template
<dobey> oh right, evolution-couchdb
<dobey> i didn't have quickly
<jcastro> Is there a way to check to see if throttling has been accidentally enabled? I've only downloaded 336mb since yesterday. :-/
<jcastro> (other than the gui)
<dobey> jcastro: the gui just uses dbus
<dobey> jcastro: so if the gui says no throttling, then it's not enabled, unless something really weird has happened
<dobey> jcastro: and throttling prefs aren't preserved across restart, so if you quit the applet and start it again, it should definitely be not enabled
<jcastro> hmmm
<verterok> jcastro: do you have d-feet installed?
<aquarius> thisfred, you're not wrong -- having just upgraded, a load of tests fail with 401s.
<thisfred> aquarius: damn. So I think it is jason's missing oauth url encoding patch
<aquarius> verterok, or "dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --print-reply --type=method_call /config com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Config.bandwidth_throttling_enabled" will do it if not?
<aquarius> if I've got the right method :)
<verterok> aquarius: right
<aquarius> thisfred, how is that patch not in couch when it was in before?
<aquarius> verterok, although I like d-feet more too :)
<verterok> jcastro: what aquarius said ^ :)
<thisfred> aquarius: because apparently couchdb was downgraded
<aquarius> thisfred, do we know why? and how to stop it happening again?
<thisfred> aquarius: very valid questions, see other channel ;) (I just asked them myself)
<verterok> aquarius: it' a bit more user friendly, and allow you to explore the exposed dbus methods, which is quite neat
<aquarius> verterok, yep. I use it all the time :)
<aquarius> oooo, norty, /home/aquarius/.local/share/ubuntuone exists
<urbanape> Pushed a last fix to Bindwood that eliminates my dumb mistake that jblount found last night.
<jblount> I was glad to be of service, it only cost urbanape one drink.
<urbanape> I've updated the commit message for Bindwood if someone would be so kind as to tarmac the crap out of it.
<urbanape> or, hrm.
<urbanape> jblount schools me on being a sneaky sneak.
 * jblount grabs an umbrella
<urbanape> jblount: the diff I just committed was: https://pastebin.canonical.com/22393/
<urbanape> 'itemId' wasn't defined at that point. Should have used 'aItemId'.
 * CardinalFang likes slow days when he's Face.
<urbanape> yay, slow days
<CardinalFang> Lunch!  back in a bit.
<dobey> eh
#ubuntuone 2009-09-23
<urbanape> anybody awake?
<urbanape> I need a tarmac operator to make the merge gesture for Bindwood
<jblount> HAMMERTIME
<SteveA> when everything looks like a hammer, time to find some nails
<FND> aquarius: sorry to bother you again - are you familiar with Tomboy's use of DesktopCouch
<aquarius> Tomboy's not using desktopcouch, as far as I know, yet?
<FND> I thought they were gonna though?
<FND> found a records schema
<FND> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch
<FND> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/note
<aquarius> We're implementing a Tomboy notes sync server which will store your notes at Ubuntu One, and those notes will then be synced down to your desktopcouch
<aquarius> Tomboy doesn't use DC directly yet -- we've talked about it, and it will likely happen, but having a completely different storage back-end for Tomboy requires rewriting quite a lot of Tomboy internals
<aquarius> we'd love to see someone do that though :)
<FND> ahh that's too bad - I was hoping to link Tomboy to TiddlyWeb/TiddlyWiki
<FND> (not a Tomboy user myself, but interoperability would be cool)
<aquarius> you can do, in one of two ways: use Tomboy's sync feature (built in to Tomboy) to sync with Ubuntu One, and then your notes will be synced down to your desktopcouch, or by writing a Tomboy plugin which replaces the back end
<aquarius> way 2 is harder but better in the long run, and I for one will certainly buy you beer if you do it ;-)
<FND> frankly, I'm not at all familiar with Tomboy, and not too keen on spending much time yak shaving
<FND> but having said that, depending on the code structure, it might be easy
 * aquarius grins
<FND> cloning now (what was that about not yak shaving? oh damn you!)
<aquarius> yeah, by far the easiest way to do it is to sync Tomboy with the Ubuntu One notes service
<aquarius> because those notes will be stored in your CouchDB-in-the-cloud and then synced down to Ubuntu One
<aquarius> (they aren't just at the moment, but they will be)
<FND> yeah, but it's a bit weird - store in ~/.tomboy, push to cloud, pull from cloud into DC
<aquarius> Don't for a moment think I'm stopping you writing a Tomboy plugin to do it directly :)
<FND> if I understand it correctly, I'd have to be online if I wanted "live" access to new notes
<aquarius> I want that as much as you do :)
<FND> I'm afraid Tomboy is written in C - I don't do C
<aquarius> c#
<FND> even worse ;)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> No comment. :)
<FND> at least I have a good excuse now
<FND> aquarius, aside: you know Gwibber pretty well, don't you? using the "shine" theme on v0.8, some tweets have a green "+" next to the avatar icon - I've never been able to figure out what this means (not favorites AFAICT)
<aquarius> normally a + means that gwibber has found two tweets the same on different services and has collapsed them so they only show once (that person might cross-post to twitter and identica)
<FND> I don't use identi.ca with Gwibber (or at all, really - I should... )
<FND> oh so clicking expands
<FND> seems Twitter duplicates some tweets - or Gwibber gets confused otherwise
<FND> thanks aquarius, now I at least know what it's supposed to be
<gartral> how do i force a sync?
<dobey> gartral: disconnect/reconnect should do it
<dobey> MEETING BEGINS
<dobey> desktop+ hackers: You know the music, time to dance. Say 'me'
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me wishes for some salsa
<aquarius> :)
<vds> me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> no soy picante
<dobey> me
<aquarius> are our sprinters available? jblount, urbanape?
<aquarius> (teknico, you're at the sprint too, yes?)
<urbanape> hallo.
<urbanape> me
<teknico> aquarius, yes, no music going here
<dobey> aquarius: start it off
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: submitted branch for starting up filesharing adds desktopcouch pairing (430782); scolded teknico ;-)
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (#376087)
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> yo, go with the flow, teknico
<teknico> DONE: sprinting in London, worked with johnlea on wireframes for the contacts web ui, looked at the examples for lazr-js, investigated flushing CouchDb withi thisfred for fixing bug #429603
<teknico> TODO: more sprinting in London, fixing and landing the outstanding contacts web ui branches, filing a bug against lazr-js as a feature request for a dynamic form widget
<ubottu> Bug 429603 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/429603 is private
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: discussed again with lucio and played a bit with pyinotify, Face Duty
<vds> TODO: Face Duty and then continue with quota integration
<vds> BLOCKED: need to discuss with lucio_
<vds> rodrigo_ all yours
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Contact record conflict resolving. Tested tomboy sync fixes in edge. Fixed syncing of notes added in the web UI to Tomboy
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Notes web UI. Make evo-couchdb deal with conflicting contact records. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> go dobey!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Bug triage, Wrote milestone2ical tool, Discussed freeze exceptions
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix #434884
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: rock it
<urbanape> DONE: Sprinted. Got Bindwood approved and merged.
<urbanape> TODO: More sprinting with sidnei making the Web Files UI look teh seks. Need to get Bindwood built for beta.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Not really.
<dobey> nobody else eh
<dobey> MEETING ENDS
<urbanape> jblount is defiant
<dobey> well, sprinters are generally excused :)
<urbanape> but he's still reading IRC
<jblount> yep
<jblount> Just not standing up :)
<urbanape> CHEAT
<dobey> sure, he's just not a stand up guy
<dobey> :)
<jblount> :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: ever seen this oauth error before? it's on jaunty with the latest client: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/276449/
<dobey> none of that is oauth. looks like your syncdaemon is failing to start?
<dobey> joshuahoover: nothing in syncdaemon-exceptions.log?
<joshuahoover> dobey: checking now
<joshuahoover> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/276450/
<dobey> eww
<dobey> facundobatista: ping ^^ looks like your territory :)
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, we'll need full logs, and maybe verterok should also take a look at them
<joshuahoover> for the stuff i posted here (pastebin urls)?
<jblount> HAMMERTIME
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: sorry, took me a while to get that bug filed...got distracted with other work :) check out bug 435451 for all the log files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435451 in ubuntuone-client "Client crashes when trying to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435451
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, ok!
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, we've been looking at your bug with verterok
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, you say that yesterday it was ok
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, what happened in the middle?
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, do you have the logs from yesterday?
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: yes, i had to trim the oauth log as it was huge from all the errors
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, don't care about oauth
<joshuahoover> ok, let me attach yesterday's syncdaemon log file
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, mmm... if you had oauth errors, what do you mean with "Everything worked fine"
<facundobatista> ?
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: the oauth log was filling up with all the errors that you can see at the end of the oauth log, just from today, same error, over and over
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, do you still have those oauth errors?
<joshuahoover> yep, they should be in the attached oauth log on that bug
<joshuahoover> all i see in my log directory are logs from today :(
<joshuahoover> all the syncdaemon related logs i have are from today and they are all the same size
<verterok> joshuahoover: hmm, looks like you restarted the client more than 5 times, right? :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: yep :)
<facundobatista> verterok, it's very strange, because it seems that your metadata is kind of broken
<facundobatista> not verterok, joshuahoover
<verterok> joshuahoover: I'll paste you a script to get a dump of your metadata :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: cool
<joshuahoover> verterok: got the script and it's complaining about not being able to find _pythonpath module
<verterok> joshuahoover: hmm, I think that's part of another project :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: ahhh
<dobey> huh
<verterok> joshuahoover: let's continue here :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: ok :)
<joshuahoover> verterok: do i need to dump this to a file?
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, please.
<verterok> joshuahoover: and please attach it in a email to/cc facundobatista and me
<joshuahoover> verterok: sent
<verterok> ok, thanks!
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, ping
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: pong
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, with verterok we though a way to handle the corruption you're in (regarding the share, not that oauth stuff)
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, you will have to...
<facundobatista> 1. kill ubuntuone-client
<facundobatista> 2. make sure ubuntuone-client is not running
<facundobatista> 3. *really* make sure ubuntuone-client is not running
<facundobatista> 4. patch the local_rescan.py file
<facundobatista> 5. start ubuntuone-client again
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, the patch is this one: https://pastebin.canonical.com/22487/
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, what do you think?
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: ok, how do i apply the patch? (been a while since i
<joshuahoover> had to do that)
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: any pointers on applying that patch and i'll complete the steps :)
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, yes, a mi nute
<facundobatista> *minute
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: np
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, go to "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages"
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, and do "patch -p0 < filenamewiththepatch.txt"
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, most probably with sudo
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, and tell me what it says
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: (Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
<joshuahoover> patching file ubuntuone/syncdaemon/local_rescan.py
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: same issue, were you expecting that to address the issue or give more info?
<urbanape> evening, yo
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, mmm... new logs please?
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: sure
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, no
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, I'm so stupid that scares me
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, open the ubuntuone/syncdaemon/local_rescan.py file
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, and in line 62 change the ValueError by a KeyError
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, of course, with the deamon stoppend, and then start it again
<verterok> facundobatista: oh, I completly missed that :(
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: it seems to connect now
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: you want the logs?
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, wee!
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, please, but leave it a while first
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, for verterok and me to see if what we predicted is ok
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: ok, just got a notification that said it updated 6 files
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: you'll just want syncdaemon.log, correct?
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, yeap
<joshuahoover> facundobatista, verterok: https://pastebin.canonical.com/22490/
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, thanks!
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: thank you and thanks to verterok for the help...did you understand what the issue was?
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, we understand the situation, not how you could ever get into that
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: heh...i have no idea how it happened...i was adding some files on monday i think for doing some screenshots...don't think i added or deleted anything yesterday...this morning i boot up and it was crashing
<jblount> HAMMERTIME
#ubuntuone 2009-09-24
<BadOmen> Hi to login to one witch port do i need to open in the router/firewall?
<enry> hi guys
<enry> can anyone help me??
<enry> i have installed karmic on my notebook, so i will try ubuntu one, but how can i add this notebook to my ubuntu one account?
<enry> i've solved, bye
<BadOmen> Hi I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and i can not connect from the panel icon or from the shared folder. Do i need to open a port in my router/firewall?
<BadOmen> It is no problem connecting from the web interface
<markgsaye> BadOmen: could you give me a description of what you have done so far?
<BadOmen> I have not done mutch just followd the instructions Ubuntu one homepage, how to install
<dobey> BadOmen: you shouldn't need to, no.
<BadOmen> now i have added another account for a frend of mine and she is having the same problem, (she lives here so we share the same internet connection.
<BadOmen> But right after the installation I tried to connect but it did not work exept from the webbpage. Sorry for my bad english...
<BadOmen> dodey:thane there is something else=(
<markgsaye> BadOmen: what are you doing to connect? Clicking the Ubuntu One applet? Or in Nautilus?
<BadOmen> yes I am left klicking the Ubuntu one applet(icon on the top panel, right?) and I have tried to open nautilus and connect from the button in my Ubuntu one shared folder.
<dobey> BadOmen: do you have a ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log file?
<BadOmen> I am getting a error message when I am  testing it from the terminal as root.
<BadOmen> I will check
<BadOmen> yes but the one fro m today is emty and the one from yesterday I was using the wrong password...
<BadOmen> Can't get the auth token
<BadOmen> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dobey> ok
<BadOmen> this i get when i tryi it as root and check the messages i resive in the terminal:
<dobey> BadOmen: can you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<BadOmen> (nautilus:5167): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor:
<dobey> why are you running it as root? (what are you running as root?)
<BadOmen> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: "net usershare" returnerade fel 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares
<BadOmen> I just tried it to see what error message I wold get in the terminal. whene I start it as normal user It writes nothin to the terminal.
<dobey> that output is from nautilus, so it is unclear to me what you are running in the terminal
<BadOmen> the outh-log what do you want to see there. it is alot :)
<dobey> what are you running exactly?
<dobey> the last "starting version M.N.O" entry, to the end of the file
<BadOmen> loock at this realm='https://ubuntuone.com'
<BadOmen> thats not the right one is it?
<dobey> it's correct, yes. that's not the issue
<BadOmen> 2009-09-24 15:15:41,957:957.468032837 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Currently in the middle of OAuth: rejecting this
<BadOmen> 2009-09-24 15:20:34,666:666.646003723 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Stopping temp webserver
<BadOmen> 2009-09-24 15:45:46,718:718.561887741 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main maybe_login() D-Bus message received with realm='https://ubuntuone.com', consumer_key='ubuntuone'
<BadOmen> 2009-09-24 15:45:46,719:719.209909439 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.main Currently in the middle of OAuth: rejecting this
<BadOmen> is it not this adress now: https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/request/
<BadOmen> I am runing it in gnome, what do you want to know?
<dobey> please paste the log info on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and then paste the URL it gives you here
<BadOmen> okej :)
<BadOmen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/277112/
<rodrigo_1> OAuth URLs are: request='https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/request/' <- isn't this wrong?
<dobey> rodrigo_: no
<dobey> BadOmen: you haven't authorized your computer to access your files...
<dobey> 2009-09-23 13:18:35,628:628.093957901 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Permission denied storing token
<rodrigo_> dobey: so, u1.com redirects to one.u.c?
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<dobey> BadOmen: you've not given permission for ubuntuone-client to store the token in the keyring, it would appear. and so it just tries to get a new token... you should have a browser open somewhere with the "Add this computer" page in it
<BadOmen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/277120/
<BadOmen> A that can be it, i hade the wrong password so i could not do that....
<dobey> try with the right password :)
<BadOmen> but I have done that, but i can do it agen :)
<dobey> according to that log, it's only gotten an access token once, and that time, it was denied access to store it in the keyring
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS
<CardinalFang> If you're here for the stand-up meeting, say "me".  Say what's Done, To-do, and Blocked.
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> me
<BadOmen> dodey: i have not a add this commputer and under my computers I have one. I can remove it and try to add it agen.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, jblount, urbanape?
<urbanape> sure me
<dobey> CardinalFang: thisfred isn't desktop+, and jblount/urbanape are sprinting :)
<CardinalFang> ah.
<urbanape> DONE: Sprinted. New files ui is looking hot. Bindwood is getting better. Managing a manifest of bookmarks folder structure.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up the new files UI. Make a client adhere to the manifest on pull.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount's just gonna be a hater
<dobey> itchy trigger finger there
<urbanape> I think we should steal thisfred
<jblount> HATEHATEHATE
 * CardinalFang agrees.
<urbanape> sorry to jump the gun
<teknico> what are we waiting for, then=
<dobey> CardinalFang: you going to start things off then? :)
<BadOmen> make a add computer under the Computers on your account plz =) now i have to reinstall to get it back or something?
<dobey> BadOmen: one minute please
<aquarius> CardinalFang, am now :)
<BadOmen> np
<CardinalFang> DONE: replication testing.
<CardinalFang> TODO: make package for desktopcouch real soon.  Hopefully, add my outstanding patches first.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: couchdb release.
<thisfred> urbanape: you propose we elope?
<vds> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Contact record conflict resolving. Looked at poauth/python-oauth to fix HMAC bug
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Notes web UI. Make evo-couchdb deal with conflicting contact records. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: funny oauth
<rodrigo_> next: teknico
<teknico> DONE: sprinting in London, filed a bug against lazr-js as a feature request for a dynamic form widget (#435305), investigated flushing CouchDb withi thisfred for fixing bug #429603
<teknico> TODO: more sprinting in London, fixing and landing the outstanding contacts web ui branches
<ubottu> Bug 429603 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/429603 is private
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Most of #434884
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish #434884, Help rodrigo with HMAC-SHA1
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: DBus is not letting me add methods in the applet.
<dobey> and urbanape already went, so vds, all you
<vds> DONE: Face Duty and practising with pynotify
<vds> TODO:
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> aquarius all yours
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: fixed DC bug preventing release; discussion about DC release; travel to London sprint
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: London, baybee! Work on Tomboy notes UI
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> I believe that to be it
<dobey> BadOmen: no, it's not under the "My Computers" page on your account. it's the page where you click "Add this computer" so that the client can access your account
<BadOmen> how do i get to that page then?
<jblount> BadOmen: https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ ?
<BadOmen> no it says: "You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account. To get started please visit the installation details"
<BadOmen> I think I got the page you want whene I started the computer. That page started outmaticly(english...)
<jblount> BadOmen: Do you see a token in Passwords & Encryptions Keys ? (Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys)
<BadOmen> but i cant get it to start now.
<jblount> BadOmen: You get to the page to 'add a computer' through a authentication hand off that the client does when there is not a token on your computer. It establishes a relationship between your computer and the Ubuntu One server.
<dobey> BadOmen: quit the applet
<dobey> BadOmen: and then start it again, and it should open the page
<BadOmen> :jblount i am trying to finde my way to the manu but it is in swedish so it can take a minute :)
<jblount> BadOmen: If you want to speed up the process, what dobey suggested should work, he wrote the client stuff :)
<jblount> BadOmen: Or you could run it from the terminal (the passwords app is named 'seahorse')
<BadOmen> I have restarted the aplet and that worked :)
<BadOmen> It all works fine now :D
<BadOmen> thanx!
<jblount> BadOmen: Neat :)
<BadOmen> I think it wolud be good to have an add this computer butten under Manage the computers on your Ubuntu One account.
<BadOmen> you can remove it from there than it would be god to be able to add it as well
<dobey> the client has to do that, not the server. so we can't put that on the web page
<markgsaye> jblount: I (somehow) have 7 computers listed against my account (and I only have 3 computers) - can I see which computer id relates to which hardware/user account?
<BadOmen> thanx to yoe to dobey :)
<jblount> markgsaye: :(, not yet. If it makes you feel better, I have ~30 or so, and I've only used three laptops :)
<BadOmen> can you put it in the panel icon then?
<markgsaye> jblount: ok, np, if I remove all the computers from my account, I can re-create them right?
<jblount> markgsaye: The plan is to make that user-editable, but I haven't finished the work yet. I don't think the hashes map to something repeatable on your computers, although I'd be happy to hear that I was wrong.
<jblount> markgsaye: Yep, the next time the client runs, it should popup a request to authenticate.
<dobey> BadOmen: "Connect" does that if there's no token, or if authentication failed. and according to the log you pastebinned, it was working :)
<BadOmen> okey :)
<BadOmen> if it is working but the user think it's hard to get then it is not working as it should ;)
<dobey> unfortunately we don't get to control how the user's web browser works :(
<BadOmen> the program is realy god and you have all done a real good work so i dont want to compalin just give feedback :)
<BadOmen> but the aplet, there you can have a ad this computer button. And it can check if its added or not already befor it ads the computer.
<BadOmen> the New button thats making a folder is working when it feellike it.
<BadOmen> with firefox 3.5.2
<jblount> BadOmen: Some of us are in London at the moment trying to fix some of the problems with the website, but if it helps you can make your directories on your local computer instead of the web. That should work well :)
<BadOmen> Aha thanx :) I realy like tha program and will use it :) so thanx a lot for this app :D and good by.
<dobey> thanks jblount
<jblount> dobey: Your my hero.
<pablo__> hi
<pablo__> some one??
<pablo__> how to setup ubuntu one in karmic alpha 6 ??
<Ng> is there something special I need to do to make desktopcouch stuff spring to life? I noticed starting gwibber-daemon it says "WARNING:root:desktopcouch is not available. .  falling back to gconf"
#ubuntuone 2009-09-25
<jblount> HAMMERTIME
<mrevell> Hello, I have a basic question that I can't find an answer to in the FAQ or the ML.
<mrevell> If I view a folder in the web interface, I can select all the files at once
<mrevell> but
<mrevell> I don't see a way to download all those files I've just selected.
<mrevell> What should I do to d/l mutliple files from a single folder through the web interface.
<mrevell> s/./?
<aquarius> jdo, http://www.mail-archive.com/apache-bugdb@apache.org/msg10215.html is someone complaining about %2F characters breaking ProxyPass. ELEVEN years ago.
<jdo> aquarius, yeah
<jdo> aquarius, it's actually by design
<aquarius> jdo, wtf?
<aquarius> why is that a useful thing to happen?
<BadOmen> Hi may i suggest that you put a max size on the syncdaemon.log, mine is now 5.2 GB. I stopt the program whene I so the disk spece was shrinking :) And i can not use syncdaemon.log it to see the problem because it is to big.
<aquarius> BadOmen, at the moment the logfile is in very-very-verbose mode because we're still in beta and it's important to be able to get feedback from people with problems
<aquarius> We'll be changing the default verbosity of the log :)
<BadOmen> okej :)
<BadOmen> the upload emblem does not go away after the upload is done. And can't you make an Emblem that is just a cloud that shows that it is in the cloud, after the upload has been done?
<BadOmen> It woloud be easy to se that you are in the folder thats shared in the cloude then.
<facundobatista> Llevando la conversación al punto explosivo de la catarsis
<facundobatista> Muy buenos días, gente
<rodrigo_> meeting?
<vds> MEETING BEGINS: desktop+ you know how it works, say 'me' to join!
<rodrigo_> me!
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<aquarius> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> rodrigo_, you're a bit keen, aren't you? :)
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Re-enabled HMAC oauth in U1 server. Wrote tomboy patch to support OAuth 1.0a
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Make evo-couchdb deal with conflicting contact records. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> vds: vai
<vds> DONE: wrote first version of couchdb database file watch daemon, on call review
<vds> TODO: on call review
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> CardinaFang all yours
<CardinalFang> DONE: re-merged a branch to desktopcouch.  Packaged couchdb for PPA, got feedback.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish packaging for distro.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Not any more -- giving up on official 0.10 release.
<CardinalFang> teknico, hey
<teknico> DONE: sprinting in London, fixed two branches for adding/editing contacts (#406315)
<teknico> TODO: fix one more branch for adding/editing contacts (#406315), revise the contacts web ui interface according to the use cases, wireframes and design that came out of the sprint
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: sprinting in London: made Tomboy web notes UI nice, implemented tomboyxml to html converter and back again
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: more sprinting. travel home.
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 2
<aquarius> is it a train? is it a plane? no it's dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Found/Fixed #435992 #435994,
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish #434884, Fix #369488
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: DBus is not letting me add methods in the applet.
<dobey> everything is as it should be
<vds> I guess that's it, EOM
<vds> thank you all!
<urbanape> Can I get a super-fast review for lp:~urbanape/bindwood/0.3-tag ?
<urbanape> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~urbanape/bindwood/0.3-tag/+merge/12422
<dobey> urbanape: done
<toros> hi
<dobey> hi toros
<toros> I see that lots of people having the same issue with the .u1conflict files
<toros> do you know what the problem is, or do you need further infos?
<dobey> i don't know about that. i believe there are some bugs filed about it though. i'm not working on that aspect of the system myself. one of the other developers might be able to help though
<dobey> facundobatista, verterok: I believe that's your area of expertise, yeah? :)
<toros> yes, I have seem some bugreports about the case
<facundobatista> dobey, reading
<toros> so I don't know if there are enough infos about the problem, or no
<toros> I don't want report duplicate bugs :)
<facundobatista> toros, what's happening with ".u1conflict" to you?
<toros> pretty stupid bug: some of my files are renamed to something.u1conflict when the client starts
<toros> then on the next start, the same file gets synchronized again
<toros> but only when there is a change in that particular folder
<facundobatista> toros, let's do this
<facundobatista> toros, stop the client
<facundobatista> toros, start it again, and if you see something bad in *this* run, give me the logs
<toros> okay, I'll try
<toros> It's not always very easy to replicate exactly the bug
<toros> because the file is renamed only on the machine which downloaded the file (so not on the first machine, where I uploaded it)
<facundobatista> toros, I understand, but conflict situations are not exactly "pretty stupid", so we need the logs of when that happens to study them
<facundobatista> toros, if it happens again to you, remember to file a bug and attach the logs of that run
<facundobatista> toros, do you know where are the logs located?
<toros> facundobatista: yes, I know
<toros> However it's pretty huge :)
<toros> okay, I will later try to do some tests, and locate the problem as exactly as I can
<toros> I was just curious if this is a known issue, because it seems that lots of people are affected, but it is pretty hard figuring out, what really happens
<toros> now I'm having dinner, and then I'll try to create a bugreport that you can use :)
<facundobatista> toros, thank you!!
<toros> bye, see you later
<toxicWombat> Are there server problems at the moment?  I'm trying to add a new computer and getting this in the logs:
<toxicWombat> 2009-09-25 08:48:51,710:710.211038589 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Token was not successfully retrieved: data was 'Internal Server Error
<dobey> toxicWombat: hrmm, it should be working
<toxicWombat> dobey, darnit.  That's what I was afraid of.  I launch the client, the client opens the "add a computer" web page, I hit the button, then the client suddenly drops
<toxicWombat> are all the local settings for the client stored in ~/.cache/ubuntuone ?
<dobey> no, there aren't any settings stored there
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> define "drops"
<toxicWombat> "no longer runs".  No process is running
<dobey> the icon hides itself by default after a short period of time when there's no inactivity
<dobey> did you check the process list?
<toxicWombat> Yup
<dobey> ps afx|grep ubuntuone
<toxicWombat> Really should put ctrl-w somewhere else on the keyboard...
<toxicWombat> ps afx |grep ubuntuone gives me nothing (aside from the grep itself)
<toxicWombat> incidentally, when I first tried to add the computer, I fat-fingered the password and that may have been when my current joy began
<dobey> did you click "Deny" on the add the computer page?
<toxicWombat> nope
<dobey> if you typed the wrong password for your keyring, or clicked deny, it would have exited
<dobey> but we don't store anything in that case
 * toxicWombat nods
<dobey> so starting the client again should just take you through the process again
<toxicWombat> which it does.
<toxicWombat> and takes me to the "add computer" page, I accept, then the client quits
<toxicWombat> tried switching my default browser and doing it in opera, but had the same issue
<dobey> can you pastebin your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log please
<dobey> on pastebin.ubuntu.com or somewhere
<toxicWombat> will do
<toxicWombat> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/278069/
<dobey> oh, hmm
<toxicWombat> this is after some experimenting with the ~/.cache, so it's only the most recent attempt
<dobey> ok, so there does appear to be an issue with the server right now
<toxicWombat> Ah, I thought as much.  Good to know I haven't gone mad
<dobey> i got an internal server error too at the same point
<toxicWombat> Well, thanks for the verification.  Looks like it's back to work for me
<dobey> have ops looking at it, thanks :)
<toros> re
<toros> facundobatista: I think I was able to corner the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/436760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436760 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One renames files to filename.u1conflict - but there is no conflict at all" [Undecided,New]
<CardinalFang> jan____, hi.  I'm trying to make packages for couchdb, and I'm running in to an error of  couchjs not finding  libmozjs.so . What do you know of it?
<facundobatista> toros, we need full logs
<facundobatista> toros, bzip2 them
<CardinalFang> jan____, maybe I don't need help.  ...
<facundobatista> toros, in your description, in point 6 you "restart" the client in your second machine... that means that it was running all through point 5?
<toros> facundobatista: as I said, the middle part is the same about 500 times :) so you won't see there anything new
<facundobatista> toros, you shouldn't have anything repeated 500 times, so that could be the cause of it
<toros> yes, it was
<toros> so both machines were on and online at that moment
<facundobatista> toros, so I don't understand the point 6
<facundobatista> toros, you say "I restarted the Ubuntu One daemon on my second computer, and waited until it synced the file (still no conflict at this point)"
<facundobatista> toros, but the file should be synced at the moment of point 5, where you copied the second file in the first machine
<toros> no, it hasn't
<toros> It was synced only when I restarted the daemon
<facundobatista> toros, ok
<facundobatista> toros, maybe the interclient notificactions are taking longer, I know there was an issue about that
<toros> I see some strange things in the first log at 18:29:17,533
<toros> is that part normal?
<toros> If I am not wrong, the file should be synced by then
<facundobatista> toros, that line seems ok
<toros> okay
<facundobatista> toros, anyway, would you please submit the full logs?
<toros> yes
<toros> Should I tar.gz it?
<facundobatista> toros, please
<toros> okay
<facundobatista> toros, I would need the logs previous to the last run in the second machine
<toros> okay, I will include them too
<toros> one moment please
<facundobatista> toros, thanks!!
<aquarius> if the logs are huge at the moment, is it worth deleting the logs so if it *does* happen again the logs you upload will be smaller? facundobatista?
<facundobatista> aquarius, everytime you start the client the log is rotated
<facundobatista> aquarius, is completely safe to delete them
<aquarius> facundobatista, oh, really? cool! I didn't know that :)
<aquarius> stops people saying "I have a 5GB log" :)
<dobey> aquarius: please please please get rid of pycurl
<dobey> aquarius: stops people saying it, assuming they actually go and delete the files regularly, which they won't
<aquarius> dobey, I should have a chance to look at that early next week, now that I'm not sprinting any more
<aquarius> what's up with pycurl?
<toros> facundobatista: there they are :)
<facundobatista> toros, thanks!
<dobey> well apparently it doesn't raise an error on 5xx/4xx responses
<toros> it was just 70 KB gzipped
<aquarius> dobey, wtf? rly? that's rubbish
<aquarius> maybe the error needs re-raising
<aquarius> question: when testing against localhost, do we have a (self-signed) cert so that we're using https?
<dobey> aquarius: yes
<aquarius> cool
<dobey> oh
<dobey> you asked that while i was typing a response to the "wtf? rly?"
<aquarius> oh, heh.
<aquarius> the whole reason for using pycurl is its proper handling of SSL. Not having any SSL to test against will make it a PITA
<dobey> i don't think we use https on localhost
<aquarius> :(
<dobey> but
<dobey> and we don't want to test against a self-signed cert anyway
<dobey> because that will just mean our code will successfully let someone MitM our cert :)
<aquarius> well, no, we want to test against a real cert, but we don't have one for localhost, and I'm not sure you can *get* one for localhost. Which means we can't actually test.
<dobey> well
<dobey> we can test that it fails correctly
<dobey> which is really what we want
<dobey> and we can test success against the live site easily enough
<dobey> or we can test that the public cert validates correctly
<dobey> outside of the HTTP bits
<aquarius> mm, true enough, I suppose
<dobey> i suspect hooking it up will be harder than testing it
<aquarius> still a big pain, though :(
<dobey> but probably not as hard as using dbus
<aquarius> the whole thing's hard :(
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i just wish i knew why dbus won't let me do what i want to do
<facundobatista> toros, *ping*
<facundobatista> toros, can you tell me please which client version you're using?
<toros> facundobatista: yepp: 0.95.0+r213-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty
<toros> should I try the latest nightly?
<facundobatista> toros, wait
<toros> ok
<dobey> aquarius: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/278134/ <- does that look like it will break in any way?
<dobey> verterok: ^^ does that patch make sense to you too?
 * verterok looks
<verterok> dobey: so, the applet will expose set_visibility_config and set_connection_config via dbus ('/config'), right?
<dobey> verterok: that's the idea, ywah. but it's not working for me :(
<verterok> dobey: what's the problem? not exposing the methods?
<dobey> yeah, they don't show up in d-feet (which pops up a friendly apport crash dialog), and my code gives this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/278138/
<facundobatista> toros, we've been discussing your issue with verterok
<facundobatista> toros, would you be so gentle to do a test similar to what you've done for the bug?
<verterok> dobey: I don't see any obvious error in the code :(
<toros> facundobatista: yes. What should I do?
<dobey> verterok: yeah, the code seems fine (and i pretty much just copied what syncdaemon does in dbus_interface.py)
<dobey> verterok: hence my confusion
<facundobatista> toros, remove everything, clean everything, and go to the step 5
<facundobatista> toros, leave stuff for 3-4 minutes, stop both clients
<facundobatista> toros, give verterok and me the latest log of the second machine
<verterok> dobey: I think I found the problem! :)
<facundobatista> toros, and we'll ask you to check in your partials directory (verterok, what directory should be it for revno 213?
<verterok> dobey: all dbus-exposed objects in syncdaemon, extend DBusExposedObject, which extends dbus.service.Object
<toros> facundobatista: okay
<verterok> dobey: and the exposed methods are declared inside the exposed objects
<verterok> dobey: so, try this. create a class...let's callit Config ;) class Config(dbus.service.Object)
<dobey> verterok: the methods have to be methods on that object?
<toros> so, I cleaned all files from my Ubuntu One folder
<verterok> dobey: take the Config class in syncdaemon as an example. this class is just a wrapper (or not, your call) wth all the dbus stuff
<verterok> dobey: I think so
<dobey> ugh
<toros> I stopped the daemon, and deleted the Ubuntu One and the .cache/ubuntuone folder from both machines
<toros> okay, I copied the first file into Ubuntu One on the first machine, the second synchronized it
<toros> should I restart the daemon, or just copy the second file now?
<facundobatista> toros, I'd follow the steps you did before as close as you can... with one caveat: be sure to leave some minutes the system idle before stoping the client
<facundobatista> toros, just to be sure it finished doing everything
<dobey> verterok: so it seems to be :-/
<toros> okay
<facundobatista> toros, you can also check the logs
<facundobatista> toros, do a "tail -f" on syncdaemon.log
<dobey> verterok: thanks
<facundobatista> and wait for it to say "IDLE"
<verterok> dobey: it's ugly :/
<verterok> dobey: np, :D
<toros> facundobatista: okay, it's idle... now I restart the daemon on the second machine, and then I will copy the second file on the first machine
<jan____> CardinalFang: you sorted?
<facundobatista> toros, great
<CardinalFang> jan____, I'm sorted.
<toros> now waiting for the second file arriving to the second machine
<dobey> verterok: *finally* i can call that branch done! :)
<verterok> :)
<jan____> perfect
<toros> hmmm, still waiting for the second file to arrive
<toros> but the syncdaemon seems to be idle
<toros> should I check something?
<toros> i see both files in the web interface
<toros> facundobatista: hmmm, the second machine won't sync the second file... I uploaded it 10 minutes ago from the first machine...
<facundobatista> toros, stop both clients, give me the logs of the second machine
<toros> okay
<toros> facundobatista: here it is: toros.hu/server/toros-syncdaemonlog-1.tar.gz
<toros> should I put it somewhere else to?
<facundobatista> toros, nop
<facundobatista> toros, please, do the following:
<facundobatista> "ls -la /home/toros/Ubuntu One/test/"
<facundobatista> and tell me what you get
<toros> I see two files on the first machine: karmic-boot.png and karmic-frog.png
<toros> and just one file on the second machine: karmic-boot.png
<toros> so no hidden files
<raindog> I was unable to connect to ubuntuone so I logged into the website.  I was trying to add this machine and removed the previous machine entry.  Now it does not ask to add this machine and still won't connect.  What am I doing wrong?
<toros> the permissions are different, if this means anything...
<dobey> raindog: if you quit the applet, and start it again, it should take you through the process
<toros> on the first machine it is: -rwx------ and on the second: -rw-r--r--
<dobey> raindog: on the other hand, there's an issue we're working to fix, with adding a computer, right now :)
<raindog> dobey: Thanks.  I figured out about restarting the applet.  As for adding a machine, yeah - no go.  Thank you very much for the information.
<raindog> dobey: When the fix for adding a machine is complete will there be an announcement on the mailing list?
<dobey> raindog: yeah, there's an issue on the server we're trying to debug right now
<dobey> raindog: there can be
<raindog> dobey: Not a big deal either way.  And , once again thanks.
<dobey> sure :)
<facundobatista> toros, so, leave the first machine off
<facundobatista> toros, go to the second machine, turn the client on, wait for it to be idle, turn it off
<facundobatista> toros, and give me the logs, and do the "ls" again
<facundobatista> toros, oh, wait!
<facundobatista> toros, all tests are doomed
<facundobatista> toros, I can see now why all I saw was happening
<facundobatista> verterok, ping
<toros> facundobatista: ohhh...
<facundobatista> toros, maybe is something broken in your installation
<facundobatista> toros, see:
<facundobatista> toros, you said you have package version "0.95.0+r213-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty"
<facundobatista> that is client revno 213
<toros> yepp
<toros> on both machines
<facundobatista> mmm...
<facundobatista> no, forget it
<facundobatista> I'm seeing something strange, but maybe does not affect the test
<toros> what do you see?
<facundobatista> and I don't want to just dismiss you and make you update
<facundobatista> no matter, let's finish the test
<toros> okay
<facundobatista> go to the second machine, turn the client on, wait for it to be idle, turn it off
<facundobatista> and give me the logs, and do the "ls" again
<toros> ok
<facundobatista> verterok, check http://toros.hu/server/toros-syncdaemonlog-1.tar.gz
<facundobatista> verterok, second-syncdaemon.log, lines 32 to 37
<toros> facundobatista: http://toros.hu/server/toros-second-syncdaemon-2.log
<toros> I see 3 files: karmic-boot.png, karmic-frog.png and .u1partial.karmic-frog.png
<facundobatista> verterok, ^^^!!!!
<facundobatista> toros, do "ls -la" of them
<facundobatista> toros, I want to see permission bits, and sizes
<toros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278202/
<facundobatista> toros, it's very strange for you to have the .partial there
<facundobatista> *very* strange
<facundobatista> toros, you're not over NFS, or samba, or a pen drive, or anything strange, right?
<toros> no, I'm not
<toros> ext3 on the second machine
<toros> ext4 on the first
<facundobatista> toros, if you update to to a version >216
<facundobatista> toros, the .partials are stored in other directory
<facundobatista> but in your case I don't know if the .partial we also be left
<toros> do you have any idea, what could be the problem? :)
<verterok> facundobatista: nautilus?
<verterok> facundobatista: do you remember, that nautilus was creating partial files?
<facundobatista> toros: did you use nautilus at all?
<facundobatista> toros, the file browser, I mean
<toros> yes, I did
<toros> I copied the file via nautilus
<facundobatista> toros, *that*
<toros> so it is a nautilus bug?
<facundobatista> no
<facundobatista> it's a bug in a plugin of nautilus
<facundobatista> a plugin from ubuntuone
<dobey> huh?
<verterok> dobey: you already fixed that
<dobey> yes
<toros> so if I upgrade to a newer version, the problem should be solved?
<dobey> but even so they weren't .partial.filename, they were filename.partial
<facundobatista> dobey, oh, you're right
<facundobatista> verterok, he's right
<dobey> toros: what version do you have?
<toros> revno 213
<toros> I found this bugreport about the partial filenames: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/379018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379018 in ubuntuone-client ".partial files shouldn't be visible in the UbuntuOne folder during syncing" [High,Fix released]
<dobey> ok. the nautilus plugin thing was fixed in r217
<facundobatista> dobey, ok, but it was another name there...
<toros> so I should upgrade now to the latest nightly, and try it again?
<facundobatista> toros, the best we can do
<facundobatista> is to upgrade
<dobey> facundobatista: right
<toros> facundobatista: okay
<facundobatista> toros, too many changes to just try to understand what could be wrong
<facundobatista> verterok, in which directory are now stored the .partial?
<facundobatista> verterok, I'd like toros to do the same test and check that directory manually
<verterok> facundobatista: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/partials
<verterok> toros: ^
<toros> okay
<toros> I'm upgrading right now
<facundobatista> toros, you're the awesome
<toros> facundobatista: thanks :)
<toros> hmmm, it won't connect on the second machine
<toros> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/toros/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon'
<facundobatista> verterok, ^
<facundobatista> toros, I need to run, but verterok well keep helping you to debug this
<verterok> toros: did you started the client as root?
<toros> no
<verterok> toros: please paste: ls -la /home/toros/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon
<toros> ls: cannot access /home/toros/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon: No such file or directory
<verterok> toros: sorrry: ls -la /home/toros/.local/share/ubuntuone
<toros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278221/
<verterok> thx
<verterok> toros: looks like you don't have write perms in that dir :/
<toros> yepp, and I don't understand, why... that's strange...
<verterok> toros: possibly a new bug due to the metadata move from ~/.cache to ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<toros> should I change the permissions, and see what happens?
<verterok> toros: so, for the moment, just chmod the dir perms
<toros> okay, now it works
<verterok> good
<toros> it is syncing the file
<verterok> toros: please, do: ls -la ~/.cache/ubuntuone/partials
<verterok> toros: or: watch 'ls -la ~/.cache/ubuntuone/partials' ;)
<toros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278223/
<toros> it's okay so far...
<verterok> ok
<toros> now I try the part were I had the problem: I stop the client, then I restart it, and copy the second the second file
<toros> and see what happens
<verterok> ok
<Chipaca> the suspense is killing me
<verterok> toros: if the file don't sync in the other client, please: stop the client, paste the logs, and start it again (the notifications may take some time)
<toros> ok
<verterok> Chipaca: we need drums
<toros> toros.hu/server/toros-second-syncdaemon-3.log
<verterok> toros: that's the log of the second client?
<toros> yes
<toros> and now I restarted again the second client
<toros> and now it synchronized the second file
<toros> the partials folder is empty
<toros> and the client is idle
<verterok> toros: ok, so it worked :)
<verterok> so, no partials left around...that's good
<toros> well... now I see a file called .u1partial.karmic-frog.png in my test folder
<toros> so it's still there
<toros> what I really don't understand, how...
<verterok> toros: that's bad :(
<verterok> toros: could you paste the new logs?
<toros> toros.hu/server/toros-second-syncdaemon-4.log
<verterok> toros: is the 2nd client updated?
<toros> yes, it is
<toros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278229/
<verterok> hmm, ok. what it's happening it's weird...there shouldn't be a .u1partial file in your test folder, partials are stored in other place
<verterok> Chipaca: any ideas? ^
<verterok> toros: ok, I think it's time to file a bug about this .u1partial files
<verterok> toros: on more thing. please restart the client in the second machine, and get the logs
<toros> this is my original bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/436760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436760 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One renames files to filename.u1conflict - but there is no conflict at all" [Undecided,New]
<verterok> toros: ok
<Chipaca> verterok: wasn't the bug where nautilus created the partials fixed?
<hamax> I have troubles adding my computer to ubuntu one. Every time I click Add this computer, ubuntu one icon disappear without error. I tried this on karmic in virtualbox and on jaunty. Both systems are updated. Any ideas?
<verterok> Chipaca: but that partial isn't created by nautilus...or is it?
<toros> It created a huge logfile again
<toros> 5 mbytes
<verterok> toros: as Chipaca pointed out it might be nautilus messing with the partials
<toros> something just like this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32440733/second-syncdaemon.log
<verterok> toros: did you restarted nautilus after the upgrade?
<toros> verterok: no
<verterok> dobey: how should we do to restart nautilus?
<toros> I think it's time to restart it, isn't it?
<verterok> toros: yes, to load the new extension
<toros> verterok: so I should logout now, and login again?
<toros> or maybe restart the whole computer?
<verterok> toros: it shouldn't be needed
<dobey> verterok: log out and in, or just kill it
<verterok> toros: worts case ^
<verterok> *worst
<verterok> dobey: thanks!
<toros> okay, I do a logout-login
<toros> one moment
<toros> re
<verterok> toros: welcome back!
<verterok> toros: so, let's start again :)
<guntbert> adding my computer to my account seems to not work - any hints?
<verterok> guntbert: do you get a new firefox/tab with the ubuntuone site?
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 222, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.95.1 (client)
<guntbert> verterok: you mean after startin apps/internet/ubuntu one? yes, the one with "add this computer"
<hamax> in my case site opens, but when i click "add this computer" ubuntu one icon crashes and my computer isn't added
<verterok> guntbert: ok, could you paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<toros> hmmm... I tried a third file into the folder, and now it seems to be ok
<verterok> hamax: ^ same please :)
<toros> but I do the full test again to go for sure
<verterok> toros: cool
<verterok> toros: oh, that would be great. thanks a lot!
<guntbert> verterok: http://pastebin.com/f6b69f369
<hamax> http://jure.hamsworld.net/ufms/index.php?site=cboard
<verterok> dobey: any ideas about oauthdesktop: 2009-09-25 22:50:02,489:489.552021027 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Token was not successfully retrieved: data was 'Internal Server Error'
<verterok> hamax: ^ that's the problem, the server is returning an internal error
<verterok> guntbert: same problem ^
<verterok> guntbert, hamax: let me check if we are having any issues with the servers
<hamax> well ok, but this doesn't tell me much :)
<dobey> verterok: yes. the server issue we've been looking at for half the day ;)
<hamax> tnx
<verterok> dobey: oh :(
<verterok> dobey: ok, thanks
<hamax> verterok I tried this on 9.04 and 9.10
<hamax> same error
<guntbert> verterok: ah, I remember seeing such a line after creating my account (or rather confirming my existing LP account - where I was never asked for a password btw)
<verterok> hamax: yes, isn't a problem in the client. our server is returning an error
<verterok> guntbert: launchpad openid probably used the lp cookies
<hamax> thanks for help. I'll try tomorrow :)
<guntbert> verterok: ok - its no big thing for me right now - ah cookies wold certainly explain :-) - thx for your input, I'm gonna try again some time later
<verterok> hamax: ok, sorry for the inconvenience. and thanks for trying ubuntu one
<verterok> guntbert, hamax: as soon we have this sorted out, I'll let you know
<guntbert> verterok: nice - thank you :-)
<verterok> probably also, a post in identi.ca or twitter...
<hamax> verterok btw karmic looks nice :) Keep up the good work
<verterok> hamax: indeed it is! thanks!
<toros> verterok, facundobatista: It seems that this update solved the issue
<toros> thank you!
<verterok> toros: cool! :D
<verterok> toros: thank *YOU*
<verterok> toros: so it was nautilus creating the partial files
<verterok> not nautilus, the ubuntuone nautilus extension :)
<toros> I will test it at the weekend... but I think this solves the conflict issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/436760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436760 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One renames files to filename.u1conflict - but there is no conflict at all" [Undecided,New]
<verterok> toros: cool, thanks a lot for the testing!
<Bookman> Anyone else have this conflict file name problem?
<nprodromou> Question: Is anyone using UbuntuOne as a replacement for a local file server in their office, using shared folders?
<Bookman> nprodromou: no, tried it, and it does not work.
<nprodromou> yeah, I'm having a little tourlbe accessing files that other users have created in a foldr I shared with them
<nprodromou> Seems like kind of a one-way proposition at this point.
<toros> Bookman: do you have problems with the .u1conflict files?
<Bookman> yes
<toros> You can try to upgrade to the latest nightly build: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<Bookman> toros: I upgrade according to the regular releases
<toros> Bookman: we've just tested the issue in the last few hours (I had the same problem)
<khtaam> Hi! Any updates on the server problems?
<toros> and it seems that it is solved in the latest nightly build
<nprodromou> I have .u1conflict files, but also don't seem to see folders created by users that I've shared my folders with.
<toros> so if you wait for the next release, it should work again as expected
<khtaam> yes, its working again, thank you
<hamax> Adding new computers seems to work fine now. Good job.
<toros> good night!
#ubuntuone 2009-09-26
<dragonlyre> so is thre a way to upload more than 1 file at a time?
<dragonlyre> and now I keep getting an internal server error
<nprodromou> Are there plans for an android client?
<joshuahoover> nprodromou: none currently, but we've discussed the possibility of supporting other OSes and devices
<nprodromou> Is it worth submitting a feature request somewhere?  I probably wouldn't be the first to do so, right?
<joshuahoover> nprodromou: there have been some that have asked for an android u1 client on ubuntu brainstorm: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21054/
<joshuahoover1> in case you missed it, oauth/connection problems are fixed: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-users/msg00220.html
<simon__> I got problem when I connect ubuntuone
#ubuntuone 2009-09-27
<aboSamoor> Hi, it seems that I lost my documents, please can you help me
#ubuntuone 2010-09-27
<kklimonda> hmm, is it good idea to add u1 ribbon to $HOME/Downloads?
<kklimonda> as it is a default folder for various applications to save downloaded data in it's going to be big.
<duanedesign> morning all
<rodrigo_> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey rodrigo_
 * duanedesign is working on a creative uses for ubuntu one blog post.
<duanedesign> but i am having trouble coming up with a cron job that will take a screenshot of your desktop every N minutes and save with a unique name.
<duanedesign> http://paste.rtg.in.ua/2cd563e9b4a630e2abbdee668b2187a9/
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, having trouble with picking a unique name?
<rye> duanedesign, i keep coming up with doc/docx/otherproprietaryformats convertor that will work by sharing the folder with some other user, which may run all sort of magic software chain that will print the data into pdf and put the generated file back into the share... Every time i think about that I feel that it is not needed :)
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: yes the rodrigo_ i think that is where the problem is. "/home/duanedesign/$(date=%m-%l-%M).png"  is not working
<popey> duanedesign: how about a webcam saving images in your u1 storage?
<rye> duanedesign, $(date +%m-%l-%M) ?
<rye> popey, that can be done by camE btw
<popey> there's a command line "webcam" package which can do it too, thats what I use
<duanedesign> rye: well the whole line is: 01 04 * * * import -window root -quality 100 "/home/duanedesign/Ubuntu\ One/screenshots/$(date=%m-%l-%M).png"
<rye> duanedesign, it will try to run "date=%m-%l-%M" which is not really a command i believe
<popey> I get...
<popey> import: unable to open image `/home/alan/Ubuntu\ One/screenshots/.png':  @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2498.
<rye> popey, $() expansion breaks
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, replace that with `date +%Y%m%d`
<rye> duanedesign, erm, what is the intended expansion for %m-%l-%M ? it gives pretty strange 09- 1-49.png result now
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, the '+' is the key
<rye> duanedesign, and the space before that + :)
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, or $(date  +%Y%m%d)
<rodrigo_> yeah, and the space
<duanedesign> thank you all!
<popey> also, use a better date format than USA!
<popey> YYYY-MM-DD
<popey> then it sorts properly
<popey> the USA date format of MM-DD-YYYY is demented in the extreme for file names
<duanedesign> popey: yeah the results coming back are weird....
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, yeah, yyyymmdd is the best, for sorting
<duanedesign> what is @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2498
<rye> duanedesign, have you seen lp:~chipaca/+junk/watgui ?
<rye> duanedesign, i believe that error is because screenshots folder does not exist
<duanedesign> rye: /me looking
<Chipaca> kklimonda: I created an old-style u1 token and it started working for me
<Chipaca> kklimonda: so if you have oauthdesktop lying around in some old bzr branch, that's what you want to do :)
<Chipaca> rye: duanedesign: have you played with that? (the watgui thing)
<Chipaca> rye: duanedesign: you need an old-style (pre-sso) token to get to couch, because of a bug server-side
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i was just trying it
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i am getting http://paste.rtg.in.ua/adddfc9f5c3d54a2c2c494298f90301f/
<Chipaca> duanedesign: you need the gir1.0-soup-2.4 package
<duanedesign> aha, that the package
<rye> Chipaca, i played with that and I won!
<duanedesign> Chipaca: yes, much better now :)
<Chipaca> rye: did you get couch to couch?
<rye> Chipaca, nope, I am not among the lucky $numberofpeoplewithreplicationenabled
<Chipaca> rye: aha. So what does going to the couch url do for you?
<duanedesign> i got the 503
<rye> Chipaca, http://ubuntuone.com/p/HjJ/
<rye> Chipaca, 503 to be short
<Chipaca> ah well
<rye> anybody got alt+PrintScreen running in Maverick?
<duanedesign> rye: on my lappy it is sysrq instead of prtsc
<duanedesign> fn + sys rq == screenshot
<rye> duanedesign, alt+printscreen should yield the screenshot of the current active window only
<psypher246> hi ubuntuone team, anyone there?
<duanedesign> hello psypher246
<psypher246> hi duane, trying to get my pc added a computer agina, but I can't get to that screen at all
<psypher246> it was removeed cos the client got confused and told me i need ot add it again
<psypher246> in the end i removed both and now i can't add it again
<psypher246> where is the button, add this pc?
<psypher246> REALLY hope I don't have to upload 20GB again
<psypher246> duanedesign: you there?
<duanedesign> hello, sorry
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok can you try the following
<duanedesign> psypher246: close the Ubuntu One Preferences (if  open)
<duanedesign> psypher246: open a Terminal and run the command:   u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> this should open the browser and prompt you to add your computer
<psypher246> just hanging after:
<psypher246> $ u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<psypher246> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> psypher246: can you open Applications > Preferences >. Password and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> sorry, applications > accessories
<psypher246> yeah i had to dfelete that whoile gnome kyrimg folder cos i changed my password
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok so there is no Ubuntu One Token left in Seahorse?
<psypher246> well there was now
<duanedesign> if there is could you right-click and delete it
<psypher246> ok
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok did the terminal command finally give you a dbus error?
<psypher246> ok u1sdtool -c does not start the clinet, client started now from me menu and NOW it's asking to join pc, why does the clinet not start with -c?
<duanedesign> psypher246: usually when a u1sdtool hangs like that the syncdaemon is busy doing something and not able to respond to your command at the moment
<psypher246> ok well it looks like it's working. do you know how to get ubuntu one to sync my private encrypted folder?
<psypher246> tried the right click and sync with ubuntu one, well that just crashed nautilus and now that option is greyed out
<rye> psypher246, if you want to sync Private folder you should know that your data will not be encrypted on the servers, if you want to sync .Private folder then the events about file changes may not reach syncdaemon
<duanedesign> psypher246: you can check if it 'took' with the command: u1sdtool --list-folders
<psypher246> no i tried it did take the command
<psypher246> rye: so trying either private or .private won't work
<psypher246> so i DIDn'T take the folder and sync it
<psypher246> list folder shows nothin
<rye> psypher246, Private will work but it will not be that private and I had mixed results with using .Private
<rye> psypher246, let me try this again
<psypher246> ok how bout this
<rye> now on Maverick :)
<psypher246> ag forget it it won't work
<psypher246> so hopefully someday we can have encrypted folders as well on u1
<psypher246> best i can do i create a new encrypted folder in the u1 folder mount it and manually sync my important info which must be encrypted to that folder. will that work?
<zeroXten> anyone else having problems with U1 syncing atm?
<rye> zeroXten, what issue are you experiencing?
<zeroXten> ahh.. it has gone up
<zeroXten> very slow, and it looks like perhaps the UI doesn't update unless its reopened
<zeroXten> hmmm
<Chipaca> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> pong
<Chipaca> kklimonda: have you been able to get the old token?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: if no, can you apply http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501670/ and tell me if it works for you?
<kklimonda> Chipaca: no, I don't know where to look for it
<kklimonda> sure
<Chipaca> nessita: kklimonda has a sso token and a low user id
<Chipaca> nessita: so he's testing :)
<nessita> awesome!
<kklimonda> Chipaca: with the patch I get "{"error":"invalid_token","reason":"Invalid OAuth token."}" when I open magic:couch
<Chipaca> kklimonda: rather than the 'bad consumer' you got before
<kklimonda> yes, it's a new error :)
<Chipaca> I suspected as much
<Chipaca> nessita: thisfred: ^
<nessita> Chipaca: who's returning that? I mean, who is validating the token and against what source?
<Chipaca> nessita: I think that is couch itself
<nessita> right, and is querying the account database... I guess?
<Chipaca> nessita: no, it queers the users database
<Chipaca> nessita: *disastrous* consequences... or wonderful, depending which side of the closet you're on
 * Chipaca stops
<nessita> Chipaca: I know an account database and a storage database. Which one is users? :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: the couchdb _users database
<Chipaca> nessita: open futon and look at yours :)
<Chipaca> nessita: the ubuntu one's one is ... slightly larger
<Chipaca> but essentially the same :)
<Chipaca> right, thisfred?
 * Chipaca might be getting this all wrong but thinks not
<nessita> Chipaca: ah, so it may occur that the signal is not processed properly in cloud_server. In any case, I'm submitting a branch and I'll add some debug
 * thisfred is not here, but yes, that is correct
<Chipaca> nessita: no, the *invalid* token is because a token can only be 'unpacked' with the right consumer token
<nessita> ah!
<Chipaca> nessita: *handwave*
<nessita> Chipaca: wait - where is couch trying to unpack it?
<Chipaca> nessita: I don't know - but is that relevant?
<nessita> Chipaca: yes, it is. I mean, what I consider "unpacking a token" is the code located ion pull_data_from_sso. IF any other piece of code is "unpacking a token" (ie accessing SSO server), we may have a design issue
<thisfred> I don't think there is any packing or unpacking: the two legged oauth uses the consumer token + secret and the regular token + secret to sign the request and couch uses those four to verifyu the signature
<thisfred> couch (on the server) only looks in the _users db
<nessita> thisfred, Chipaca: were the consumer and token are separated, no need to unpack one from the other, right?
<thisfred> we store the 4 bits of oauth info in the user's document
<Chipaca> my limited understanding is that those four secret bits (the consumer key and secret, and the session key and secret) are not sent over the wire, but that what is sent over the wire needs those four bits at the other end to unpack what is sent over the wire
<thisfred> nessita: Chipaca: essentially correct, at least when using hmac-sha1, (plaintext does send the tokens)
<Chipaca> hmm!
<Chipaca> hold on
<thisfred> Chipaca: except I wouldn't call it packing/unpacking
<Chipaca> kklimonda: did you uncheck 'hmac'?
<Chipaca> thisfred: poteito, potahto
<Chipaca> thisfred: :-p
<thisfred> Chipaca: well, the content of the request is not packed/encrypted or anything, it's just signed.
<thisfred> because we send it over ssl that's fine
<kklimonda> Chipaca: no, but it doesn't change anything
<Chipaca> kklimonda: ok, thanks
<thisfred> anyway, back to finding something to eat
 * thisfred forages
<Chipaca> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> pong
<kklimonda> Chipaca: ^
<Chipaca> kklimonda: hi. Question: the error you got re "invalid token", that was with the patch applied, right?
<kklimonda> Chipaca: yes
<Chipaca> kklimonda: could you try generating a brand new sso token and trying again?
<Chipaca> kklimonda: it works for me (tm) :)
<kklimonda> Chipaca: sure, but a bit later
<Chipaca> kklimonda: ok
#ubuntuone 2010-09-28
<psypher246> hey ubuntuone tesm is anyone there?
<aquarius> duanedesign, cool post about interesting things to do with U1 :)
<psypher246> ping anyone home?
<rye> psypher246, yup
<psypher246> rye: hey. i need to encrypt some data on my u1 folder, so i created a new encrypted folder using cryptkeepr (ecryptfs) and moved all the data withint u1 folder to that newly mounted encrypted folder.  as far as I can tell u1 has indexed the data but is not uploading
<psypher246> tried killing and restarting, no change
<psypher246> huge list in waiting content
<rye> psypher246, what's the u1sdtool --status ?
<psypher246> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: processing queues
<psypher246>     is_connected: True
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: True
<psypher246>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<psypher246> u1sdtool  --waiting-metadata
<psypher246> Oops, an error ocurred:
<psypher246> Traceback (most recent call last):
<psypher246> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.UnicodeEncodeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<psypher246>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<psypher246>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<psypher246>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 204, in waiting_metadata
<psypher246>     waiting_metadata.append(str(cmd))
<psypher246>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py", line 1442, in __str__
<psypher246>     for attr in str_attrs]
<psypher246> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xbb' in position 10: ordinal not in range(128)
<rye> psypher246, i suspect this is lucid, right? waiting metadata was not encoding characters properly... Could you please pastebin your syncdaemon.log (~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log). Since ecryptfs encrypts file names it should be ok
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/502027/
<psypher246> yes lucid
<psypher246> latest updates etc
<duanedesign> aquarius: thank you. :)
<duanedesign> oh, and morning all
<aquarius> duanedesign, I hope to put together a lot more of those sorts of cool ideas :)
<rye> psypher246, waiting until we know the real value of %r a44de60d-5d05-4e69-81a5-b5c46374b73f - hmm
<rye> psypher246, it is actually not uploading anythin
<rye> facundobatista, ping ^
<duanedesign> aquarius: that would be great. I have since had a couple of suggestions. I hope to try them out soon
<aquarius> duanedesign, let's talk about this over a beer at UDS. I have a number of ideas :)
<duanedesign> \o/
<psypher246> rye: yeah doesn't look like it, no upload traffic coming from any python processes
 * rye relogins 
<duanedesign> aquarius: sounds good. I have also been meaning to do some screencasts of U1...That way I am killing two birds with one stone, lol. Contributing to two projects I participate in at once
<psypher246> hmm where did rye go?
<facundobatista> rmcbride, psypher246: I see the client running ok
<psypher246> facundobatista: yet it's not uploading
<facundobatista> psypher246, in your logs, I mean
<facundobatista> psypher246, it's not uploading data because it's busy creating files
<psypher246> then what does the errors that rye refer to?
<psypher246> how logn does that have to take?
<psypher246> been at least an hour or 2
<facundobatista> psypher246, it depends of how many files you created
<psypher246> but there is no disk acces happening
<facundobatista> psypher246, could you please go to your log directory and do: "grep MARK syncdaemon.*" and pastebin the results?
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/502055/
<facundobatista> psypher246, see:
<facundobatista> ...12:22:16,322 ... queues: metadata: 32816; content: 24567; ...
<facundobatista> ...12:24:16,322 ... queues: metadata: 32754; content: 24567; ...
<facundobatista> ...12:26:16,322 ... queues: metadata: 32712; content: 24567; ...
<facundobatista> (from your last pastebin)
<facundobatista> psypher246, there you can see that the metadata queue is going down
<psypher246> ok
<facundobatista> psypher246, it seems you put to work tens of thousands of files: it will not be instantaneous
<psypher246> so what is it busye doing?
<psypher246> and taking so long at it?
<facundobatista> psypher246, from your other pastebin, it seems they are all MakeFiles: creating the files in the server
<facundobatista> psypher246, from the numbers I just pasted, in average it's taken 2.8 secs per operation, which is not that much
<facundobatista> psypher246, we have planned a speed improvement when dealing with tens of thousands of files, we're not there yet
<psypher246> ok
<facundobatista> rye, ^
<psypher246> is there no easier way a user can see what is happening
<psypher246> like just clicking on ubuntu one and having stats like this displayed
<facundobatista> psypher246, there is this open source project that will show the info, it's called Magicicada
<psypher246> it will make a big diffrence to the user experiencing just seeing progrssion stats
<facundobatista> psypher246, it's in Universe in Maverick, but in Lucid you can install it from the PPA: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa
<rye> facundobatista, i lost a bit of the conversation due to figuring out why my network broke but the last time i saw the pasted log the syncdaemon was waiting on something
<facundobatista> rye, no, it was not, I can help you to understand that part of the logs if you want
<psypher246> rye 11:27
<psypher246> psypher246, waiting until we know the real value of %r a44de60d-5d05-4e69-81a5-b5c46374b73f - hmm
<psypher246> psypher246, it is actually not uploading anythin
<facundobatista> rye, nevertheless, never forget for the "grep MARK" helper, it will show you the queues very easily
<rye> 24 thousands of nodes?
<rye> facundobatista, do we have any ready reference numbers for how long some operation will take... we keep saying that "this will take a while" but not defining that "while"
<facundobatista> rye, 32 thousands of metadata operations, 24 thousands of content operations, yes
<facundobatista> rye, we're about 1-3 seconds per operation, when all is ok, including all roundtrips (say, viewing it from the client POV)
<facundobatista> rye, of course, I'm not including uploads and downloads in that number, as they depend of the file size
<duanedesign> busy morning in here :)
<rye> facundobatista, yes, so 24000 seconds (best weather conditions) for metadata queue is nearly 7 hours. After that uploads will start to happen
<facundobatista> rye, yeap
<rye> facundobatista, then we add hdd chewing during metadata loading at startup
<facundobatista> rye, how "then"?
<rye> facundobatista, on next restart :)
<facundobatista> rye, startup normally comes before
<facundobatista> rye, ah, yes
<facundobatista> rye, we have improvement plans on all these fronts
<rye> facundobatista, yes, but to have these numbers in order not to give any false hopes
<psypher246> facundobatista: how do you exatly tell that the queue is going down, looking at the output of  grep MARK syncdaemon.* there seems to be no change
<duanedesign> psypher246: i like to use the command:   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<psypher246> still the same error i got this morning
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<psypher246> Traceback (most recent call last):
<psypher246> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.UnicodeEncodeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<psypher246>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<facundobatista> psypher246, but we saw the number going down in the last pastebin you passed
<psypher246>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<psypher246>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 204, in waiting_metadata
<psypher246>     waiting_metadata.append(str(cmd))
<psypher246>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py", line 1442, in __str__
<psypher246>     for attr in str_attrs]
<psypher246> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xbb' in position 10: ordinal not in range(128)
<psypher246> but i'm told it's processing, so i dunno
<psypher246> facundobatista: not uqite sure how you read that number, which number is it precisley and what does the number represent
<facundobatista> <facundobatista> ...12:22:16,322 ... queues: metadata: 32816; content: 24567; ...
<facundobatista> <facundobatista> ...12:24:16,322 ... queues: metadata: 32754; content: 24567; ...
<facundobatista> <facundobatista> ...12:26:16,322 ... queues: metadata: 32712; content: 24567; ...
<facundobatista> psypher246, ^ "queues" are the operation queues
<facundobatista> psypher246, you have meta operations, and content operations, the number besides each is the quantity of operations in the queue
<facundobatista> psypher246, the MARK log line has more data in it, search for that structure
<psypher246> ok now suddenly it changed
<psypher246> for the last 15 minutes the log stayd the same
<psypher246> so it's not updating line by line?
<psypher246> ok why do i get that error above when doing u1sdtool --waiting-metadata?
<facundobatista> psypher246, it's not updating line by line, the MARK is logged every 2 minutes
<facundobatista> psypher246, the u1sdtool error is something we fixed in more recent versions of the client
<psypher246> so i have to be running mavrick?
<duanedesign> +++/18
<duanedesign> ugh
<psypher246> mark is not updating every 2 mins
<psypher246> :2010-09-28 14:10:16,322 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MAR
<psypher246> thats the last in the log
<facundobatista> psypher246, note that log rotates
<psypher246> i see it happens every 2 mins
<psypher246> but the log ye not updated every 2 mins
<facundobatista> psypher246, how can you see it happen if the log is not updated?
<psypher246> just saying looking at the ones above, something is logged every 2 mins, just not sent to the log, log updates periodically as a batch
<psypher246> so a bit confusing when you trying to monitor a queue going down
<psypher246> i'm trying to understand how this happens but yeah, it's a bit confusing
<facundobatista> psypher246, I don't understand this part of what you said "something is logged every 2 mins, just not sent to the log"
<psypher246> 2010-09-28 14:08:16,322 - ubuntuone.SyncDaem
<psypher246> 2010-09-28 14:10:16,322 - ubuntuone
<psypher246> but if i run  grep MARK syncdaemon.*
<psypher246> that same log comes up
<psypher246> last entry 14.10
<psypher246> so in the log, something is logged every 2 mins
<psypher246> but the whole log is only updated as a batch
<psypher246> log is updated now with: 2010-09-28 14:20:16,322 - u
<psypher246> but it will take longer than 2 mins to log the next occurrence
<psypher246> , then after 10 or so minutes the log file is updated with several occurences which happned evey 2 minutes
<psypher246> so does that log say there is still 30197 files to create metadata for?
<psypher246> and it does about 29-30 every 2 minutes
<facundobatista> psypher246, metadata operations, could be file creation, file deletion, moves, etc... it depends on what you did with your files, but basically everything except data transfer
<psypher246> am i right that it will then take 33 hours to process 30000 transactions?
<facundobatista> psypher246, I calculated 25hs, yeap
<psypher246> see now it's been 15 minutes now yet the last transaction logged is 7:2010-09-28 14:20:16,3
<psypher246> wow 25 hours
<czajkowski> bug #109023
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 109023 in mozilla-thunderbird (Ubuntu) "[FEISTY] mozilla-thunderbird crashed [@??] [@nsWindow::OnDragEnter] (dup-of: 103906)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109023
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 103906 in mozilla-thunderbird (Ubuntu) "MASTER mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed [@ ??]!! [@ nsWindow::OnDragEnter] (dups: 6) (heat: 28)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103906
<czajkowski> sorry nm
<JanC> hm, Rhythmbox gives me the following link for a song I'm playing: https://one.ubuntu.com/music/l/4012239/0 which shows the front of teh correct album but says "This song is not available to buy from the Ubuntu One Music Store in your country. Sorry!" but it *is* available when I look in the store itself in Rhythmbox?
<felimwhiteley> rye: hey was just talking to aquarius, told me to give you a shout regard U1 not working on initial setup
<felimwhiteley> ie. following install instructions on the site get to step 8 and there is no add my computer button
<felimwhiteley> regards the FAQ where it says it's not opening anything fast enough it's perfect, click on manage my account in the U1 client and straight away new tab opens wiht my account details
<felimwhiteley> ah ok on running the u1sdtool I get an error: "ubuntuone-login(14714): Operation not permitted"
<rye> felimwhiteley, wait, does xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com work for you?
<felimwhiteley> rye: yeah
<felimwhiteley> oh weird
<felimwhiteley> a bunch of other tabs has suddenly appeared, one for adding the computer, the other saying something has gone wrong then the other two were the instructions I was reading and initial google search tab I had open
<rye> felimwhiteley, operation not permitted - where do you see the error when you run u1sdtool ?
<rye> o_O
<felimwhiteley> rye: yes
<felimwhiteley> oh and one more tab, the ubuntu.com homepage!
<felimwhiteley> clearly being the one we wanted..
<felimwhiteley> rye: presume I'll add my machine or before I do you want me to close all apps and try again see if it fails again?
<felimwhiteley> I've seen a couple of the bugs have trouble recreating errors..
<rye> felimwhiteley, the thing is that id did open the tab
<felimwhiteley> if I can preserve the weirdness for you I will
<rye> felimwhiteley, which is weird, it should either break completely or work properly, in this case we have mixed results
<felimwhiteley> well I'm not sure where it was displaying..
<rye> felimwhiteley, so, let me recollect all that - you opened ubuntuone-preferences, nothing opened in your browser, you went forward and tried u1sdtool but that did not give anything interesting too we ran xdg-open and the tab opened
<felimwhiteley> no ubuntuone preferances when run from the me menu open my account in the browser immediatly
<felimwhiteley> it's step 8 where I had no add this machine button, so yes then I did the u1sdtool stuff and it happened as you wrote there
<rye> felimwhiteley, where do you see 'Operation not permitted' message?
<felimwhiteley> that was during the sd1tool command from the FAQ page where it goes on about the add computer button being missing
<felimwhiteley> sd1tool -q; etc
<rye> felimwhiteley, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ? to !paste
<rye> !paste
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<felimwhiteley> sure
<felimwhiteley> rye: eh it's 2 lines long!?
<rye> felimwhiteley, is there something about Operation not permitted?
<felimwhiteley> no just startup message
<felimwhiteley> login manager v 1.2.2
<felimwhiteley> still want it?
<rye> felimwhiteley, no, thanks, i have these lines, they are not that interesting... Thinking....
<felimwhiteley> rye: I figured :)
<rye> felimwhiteley, your machine is not authorized now, right? You have not added it using that tab that magically opened, is that correct?
<felimwhiteley> rye: I didn't add it in case you wanted it to still be in unauth state
<rye> felimwhiteley, is there anything xdg-open running now in the processes?
<felimwhiteley> no
<felimwhiteley> oh hang on..
<felimwhiteley> I assume it would show up in a grep xdg-open then.. jsut tried with xdg and there is a lot but that just looks like path being caught
<felimwhiteley> rye: put it this way "ps ax | grep xdg-open" shows nothing
<rye> felimwhiteley, ok, is there anything interesting in the last lines of ~/.xsession-errors - pastebining that may not be a good idea since all sort of debug info ends up there
<felimwhiteley> rye: can't find tomboy on dbus.. which is fine it's not running
<felimwhiteley> couple of aplication open closed for ubuntuone-preferences
<rye> felimwhiteley, i guess it is too late to try debugging that. Unfortunately this happens only once. Fortunately, in Maverick the whole process is changed completely and no browsers will be involved
<felimwhiteley> rye: will I give it a restart see can it happen again?
<rye> felimwhiteley, before you do, could you please patch the sources a little bit?
<felimwhiteley> rye: sure
<rye> felimwhiteley, i.e. /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py - change LOG_LEVEL line to read LOG_LEVEL = logging.INFO
<rye> felimwhiteley, erm
<felimwhiteley> rye: np
<rye> felimwhiteley, LOG_LEVEL = logging.DEBUG
<felimwhiteley> :)
<felimwhiteley> rye: do I need to do anything process wise for it to take effect?
<rye> felimwhiteley, wait, i am trying to add tracing to xdg-open
<felimwhiteley> rye: oh sure no prob
<rye> felimwhiteley, ... and add "set -x" right below a long disclaimer in /usr/bin/xdg-open
<rye> felimwhiteley, should look like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/502136/
<felimwhiteley> done
<rye> felimwhiteley, and now you can try running the same steps, btw, could you please also check whether you have ubuntuone-login process running?
<felimwhiteley> rye: 2 processes it seems
<rye> felimwhiteley, o_O
<rye> felimwhiteley, could you please paste the entries?
<felimwhiteley> ah
<felimwhiteley> one is the pid of the one that complained in the command line faq stuff
<felimwhiteley> you want full output of ps? ps axf?
<rye> felimwhiteley, ps auxw | grep [u]buntuone-login
<felimwhiteley> argh... you won't believe this one... it's other user logged into system in background... no wonder it couldn't quit it..
<felimwhiteley> I never thought a 2nd account was running on the [insert swear word] laptop
<felimwhiteley> rye: I'll kick that account out and retest? or should it still function anyway?
<rye> o_O
<rye> felimwhiteley, ah, yes
<felimwhiteley> so log that user out right?
<felimwhiteley> then your question about ubuntuone-login, it should or shouldn't be running for the test
<felimwhiteley> ok only have the one process for ubuntuone-login running now..
<felimwhiteley> and I've closed all previous browser tabs and shutdown firefox, I should run me menu ubuntuone client and follow steps 1-10?
<rye> felimwhiteley, you should not have ubuntuone-login process running at all, since it is usually the case with new installations
<felimwhiteley> rye: just kill it I presuem then
<rye> felimwhiteley, yup
<felimwhiteley> rye: sorry about delay was caught up in call there, I've killed login prcess, closed FF, open meMenu and clicked manage accoutn as all set to unknonw
<felimwhiteley> opened my accoutnpage automatically in Firefox (FF has my password precached so logged in no problem)
<rye> felimwhiteley, well, this happens every time we try to debug it, it starts working
<felimwhiteley> rye: where should the Add Machine button be?
<felimwhiteley> ah but I got this far before..
<felimwhiteley> unless I'm not reading the instructions correctly I can't see how to add a machien
<rye> felimwhiteley, basically it should look like http://ubuntuone.com/p/DFm/
<felimwhiteley> rye: well my account page in ubuntu1 prefs never changes then
<felimwhiteley> I'm still following the vid..
<felimwhiteley> I never get the add this machine then
<felimwhiteley> same bug
<felimwhiteley> when I click manage accounts it takes me to the main "Account" tab in ubuntu one, all me details filled in correctly
<felimwhiteley> I already had an account...
<felimwhiteley> seems we recreated the bug... no?
<rye> felimwhiteley, when you open ubuntuone-preferences application it should trigger a new tab to be opened in the browser or a new browser window - did that happen?
<felimwhiteley> yes
<felimwhiteley> brings me to the accoutn page
<felimwhiteley> "Your accoutn": with name, email, change password all ok, your plans with 0 x 2GB, view machines set up phone, then tickbox to get email and then an ask about account link
<felimwhiteley> click on "your machines" and I get a thing telling me havn't added any computers and a link to the installation details page
<felimwhiteley> where I go step 1, skip to step 8 as it works for me but then clearly I don't get the right page on login as all I get is the Accoutns page.. ?!
<felimwhiteley> by which I mean the "Your Account" page..
<felimwhiteley> rye: had an idea, do you want to use gitso or something to log into this machine?
<felimwhiteley> I might be describing stuff poorly..
<rye> felimwhiteley, the browser window should be opened automatically, without the need of clicking anything
<felimwhiteley> I open U1Prefs Name, email etc is Unknown, I click manage accoutns and yes it open FF, and FF auto logs me into my U1 account page.. that's all that happens
<felimwhiteley> I presume FF doesn't open till the manage account is clicked?
<felimwhiteley> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502169/
<felimwhiteley> got some info in there finally
<rye> felimwhiteley, you may want to killall ubuntuone-login now, ubuntuone-login has switched to the web server mode and waits for the token to be supplied to it from the browser
<felimwhiteley> rye: I did kill it last time as well.. re-kill and try again?
<felimwhiteley> hmm ok well in U1Prefs my account stuff still reads as unknown, I wen to the Devices pane and clicked connect and all of a sudden new tab in FF opened up and asking to add the machine
<felimwhiteley> rye: want me to add it?
<rye> felimwhiteley, this behaviour is so weird i can't really understand where to poke now. xdg-open calls gnome-open under gnome and it launches the browser, well, asks the browser to open the page. There is no 'deferred' execution....
<rye> felimwhiteley, could you please re-post oauth-login.log ?
<felimwhiteley> rye: it's number 502175
<rye> felimwhiteley, nothing looks weird, the xdg-open process is launched so it should be working
<rye> but the fact that it requires a second xdg-open to open the first tab seems weird
<rye> there is no ipc between xdg-opens :)
<rye> felimwhiteley, hm, could you please retry the steps and if ubuntuone-preferences do not trigger browser opening then see whether there is a hanging xdg-open process anywhere?
<felimwhiteley> so to clarify, kill any ubuntuone-login processes, close all apps,open ubuntu prefs and FF should automatically open?
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley: see wasn't this better than giving out it wasnt working :)
<felimwhiteley> czajkowski: it's still not working and it's eaten hours of rye and myself day ;) I'd hardly call that "better"
<rye> felimwhiteley, yes, that's the intention
<rye> felimwhiteley, sorry for not replying earlier  - please mention my nick so i can see immediately that there is something waiting for my response
 * rye is hacking on something Ubuntu One-related
<felimwhiteley> rye: np; Right killed ubuntuone-login... omg it's opened browser this time! It took a good while must be said
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley: well it is better, it may get resolved, which is better than it not working
<rye> Everybody say thanks to nessita for  implementing a stable solution for Maverick that does not involve any browser magic! :)
<felimwhiteley> rye: for sure.. thanks nessita!
<rye> and we now know that running xdg-open from dbus-autostarted service may not work at all w/o being able to track it down in the virtual machine...
<nessita> hey! it's my job!
<nessita> thank you for choosing Ubuntu :-)
<rye> duanedesign, here?
<rtrumbull> hmm. quiet channel.
#ubuntuone 2010-09-29
<androidbruce|lap> i LOVE ubuntuone!
<androidbruce|lap> esp the new music purchasing from 7Digital
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: \o/ :)
<androidbruce|lap> albums are cheaper, and synced across my other machines
<androidbruce|lap> wish there was a way to sync songs to my Android device
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: there will be streaming to Android devices probably soon
<androidbruce|lap> mkarnicki, that will be total WIN
<androidbruce|lap> ubuntuone>iTunes
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: I'll also implement file sync in AndroidU1 soon
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: :)
<androidbruce|lap> mkarnicki, whoa you work with ubuntuone?
<androidbruce|lap> kudos man! i need to donate
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: I have a 3rd party project, open source
<androidbruce|lap> if you need any android help at all just ask
<androidbruce|lap> im a bit of an android feen
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: haha thanks, just wait for it to be more mature! I have been kindly donated by Google ;)
<androidbruce|lap> ha using adsense
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: cool! have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1 (wiki doesn't work from some Androids <2.1 tough)
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: nope, no ad sense
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: Google Summer of Code
<androidbruce|lap> mkarnicki, you have an android device with 2.1?
<androidbruce|lap> which one?
<androidbruce|lap> whoa less than 2.1
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: HTC Hero 2.1-update1
<androidbruce|lap> tmobile?
<mkarnicki> nope, Play (Poland)
<androidbruce|lap> we need to get the G2 when it drops
<androidbruce|lap> oh man europe
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: I can't access ubuntu wiki from it, though :<
<mkarnicki> yup :)
<androidbruce|lap> mkarnicki, you tried other browsers?
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: not really sure..
<mkarnicki> lemme check
<mkarnicki> i've got  xscope handy
<androidbruce|lap> ok cool
<mkarnicki> anyway, there's a QR code to scan from the wiki, so you could use a PC +phone for that :D
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: xScope says: wiki.ubuntu.com/ Web page not available heh...
<mkarnicki> while it is up and running.
<androidbruce|lap> have you looked into getting cyanogenmod on yourphone?
<androidbruce|lap> cm6 is 2.2 Froyo
<androidbruce|lap> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Full_Update_Guide_-_HTC_Hero_(GSM)
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: the default browser says 'Security warning - There are problems with the securyt cert. for this site - This cert is not from a trusted authority'
<mkarnicki> one guy found out that certificates are served in wrong order, and Android complains..
<mkarnicki> uu thanks :)
<androidbruce|lap> np man, you need to get on froyo man
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: that'd be lovely.. but I heard HTC HEro wouldn't get Froyo, as it's specs are not up to it
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: you think I should root my phone? (i didn't do that yet :D I need a working phone lol!)
<androidbruce|lap> root has nothing to do with stability
<androidbruce|lap> roms have to do with stability
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: I just don't want to break it ;)
<androidbruce|lap> and with a recovery you can make a backup of your current setup
<androidbruce|lap> backup=image
<androidbruce|lap> and you can restore that image
<androidbruce|lap> on demand
<androidbruce|lap> so you can always default to your standard setup if need be
<androidbruce|lap> for stability sake
<androidbruce|lap> if you're a linux developer you can handle android root/recovery/rom
<mkarnicki> oh, that'd be good, yeah
<mkarnicki> yup, I do develop on linux :)
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: I'll find the rom in that guide?
<androidbruce|lap> you know how to use a unix shell?
<mkarnicki> hell yea! :D
<androidbruce|lap> then you're golden
<androidbruce|lap> read up on that wiki
<mkarnicki> :>
<mkarnicki> thanks :) I might try that this weekend
 * mkarnicki bookmarks it
<androidbruce|lap> awesome
<androidbruce|lap> <3's Android
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: you're an awefully positive guy, I haven't seen you around before :)
<androidbruce|lap> i just tried this channel because i didn't think i cold discuss ubuntuone in #ubuntu
<androidbruce|lap> so i just took a shot in the dark
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: if you want to access your U1 files from your phone, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1 - it's still rough around the edges, but I'm back on it
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: good one :)
<androidbruce|lap> so it will access all synced files
<androidbruce|lap> i love QR codes
<androidbruce|lap> installed and now im signing into my ubuntuone
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: please note - this app is download + upload - it's waiting for me to implement sync
<androidbruce|lap> gotcha
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: it's missing sharing + UDFs (my bad! will add that too)
<androidbruce|lap> so you're building android applications? how sick is that
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: awefully awesome sick :D
<androidbruce|lap> java?
<androidbruce|lap> is that your language of choice?
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: no, actually I'm a nerdish c++ algorithimic passionate coder
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: but on Android - you develop in Java :)
<mkarnicki> Java's not bad. it's kinda clean and comfy (sometimes, too comfy!)
<mkarnicki> it makes me lazy
<androidbruce|lap> yeah gotcha
<androidbruce|lap> awesome to meet someone in Europe that loves android and ubuntu :-D
<androidbruce|lap> I'm Bruce, nice to meet you
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: totally man! I'm Mike, nice to meet you Bruce
<androidbruce|lap> if you use twitter im @androidbruce
<mkarnicki> Bruce, how awesome is that! like Wayne, the batman!
<mkarnicki> androidbruce|lap: awesome, @mkarnicki
<androidbruce|lap> ha yeah, batman is my fav comic book character
<mkarnicki> awesome, finally new twitter avalible for me ;d
<androidbruce|lap> ha yeah me to today
<androidbruce|lap> although i never use the web
<androidbruce|lap> hmm this app doesn't seem to see my informationm
<mkarnicki> you never use the web :D?
<androidbruce|lap> ahh wait there it is
<mkarnicki> oops
<androidbruce|lap> i never use the web version of twitter
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> a right!
<mkarnicki> I use it rarely
<mkarnicki> maybe we should go priv, making a bit of traffic in the main channel :D
<androidbruce|lap> so it says No Items right now, how do i see a list of my ubuntuone files?
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign !
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: good to see(read) you :P
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: when's the UDS ?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you too ^_^ I've been somewhat away
<mkarnicki> settling my stuff in Warsaw before academic year, meeting people
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: UDS is 24-29 Oct
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: ah :3
<mkarnicki> o oh.. it's kinda late :D almost 4AM
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: catch you later! gotta get some sleep, got a meeting tomorrow with the lead of algorithmic interest group tomorrow
<duanedesign> ok nite
<mkarnicki> nite!
<rye> Hi
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> rye: hello and good morning
<rye> duanedesign, hi
<rye> duanedesign, sneak peek into something: bzr branch lp:~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-fuse
<rye> duanedesign, cd ubuntuone-fuse; python -i ubuntuone-storage-client.py
<rye> duanedesign, and then, when prompt appears do the following: node = storage['~/Ubuntu One']
<rye> duanedesign, and then: for item in node.children:\n\tprint item.name
<duanedesign> hello rye. Been trying to reproduce an issue a user had all morning :P
<rye> duanedesign, what user and what issue?
<duanedesign> post #1 in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1579656
<duanedesign> rye: i have never tried to sync a folder that existed on both computers with different content
<rye> duanedesign, hm, should be merging
<rye> duanedesign, hmmmm
<rye> duanedesign, i wonder why the Documents folder did not become synced on the laptop when the desktop started to sync
<duanedesign> rye: when adding the laptop to the account. It syncs all UDFs. What happens if that folder exists already on the laptop? It merges the folders?
<duanedesign> rye: hmm. I am getting a JSON Decode Error running ubuntonr-storage-client.py
<rye> duanedesign, huh?
<duanedesign> http://paste.rtg.in.ua/4c3488072913eea33caee46b75fb51c3/
<rye> duanedesign, aha, i see tht
<rye> duanedesign, okay, will need to dig further
<duanedesign> no prob
 * duanedesign having problems signing in to one.ubuntu.com
<androidbruce> duanedesign, yea
<duanedesign> okies, it is not just me :)
<rye> hm?
<androidbruce> it's loading now
<rye> duanedesign, login.ubuntu.com ?
<rye> duanedesign, androidbruce, ISD: "rye: we're seeing a couple of (bad) hiccups in the service atm"
<rye> hm, what does ISD mean...
<rye> Chipaca, i know how to make ubuntuone-launch work, testing once more and proposing branch.
<Chipaca> rye: awesome
<Aureusz> Hi ! :) I was wondering if a project targeted at creating an open source version of the U1 server has started somewhere ? I have seen some ressources after Karmic release detailing which part was closed source and which part is open in the server "stack" but It doesn't seem that a project was started.
<duanedesign> hello Aureusz. I am not aware of any project like that.
<duanedesign> rye: this log looks like the syncdaemon is stuck trying to hash a file. What could I suggest to workaround this issue. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55917469/syncdaemon.log
<rye> duanedesign, except of checking the permissions on the file 'Ubuntu One/Java/examples/ch06/fig06_09_10/.CrapsTest.java~.XuCZs6', checking whether /tmp has enough space... and 3 - find what's the contents of the file and remove it :)
<duanedesign> rye: ahhh, thank you. the only thing i was thinking was maybe permissions
<beuno> so, who has an android device and wants to test music streaming?
<androidbruce|lap> beuno, oooooo ME!
<beuno> androidbruce|lap, what;s your email address?
<androidbruce|lap> androidbruce@gmail.com
<beuno> you will get an email, ignore it  :)
<beuno> hm
<beuno> can't find you
<beuno> you do have an ubuntu oen account ,right?
<androidbruce|lap> ohh
<androidbruce|lap> you want my email fo rubuntone
<androidbruce|lap> for**
<androidbruce|lap> pm plz
<beuno> sure
<beuno> ugh
<beuno> fail
#ubuntuone 2010-09-30
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<Aureusz> Are there proxy configurations already possible within ubuntuone in current Maverick state ?
<duanedesign> Aureusz: hello
<duanedesign> Aureusz: for maverick only Tomboy notes and ubuntuone-preferences will be able to support proxy, all other components are not ready
<Aureusz> duanedesign: hello
<duanedesign> that was last I hears
<duanedesign> heard*
<Aureusz> ok
<Aureusz> Thanks i'll look into this :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ping
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, hi!
<kenvandine> hey... desktopcouch question
<CardinalFang> Shoot.
<kenvandine> wondering if something changed in the api
<kenvandine> self._database = CouchDatabase(self._db_name, create=True)
<kenvandine> results = self._database.get_records(record_type=self._record_type, create_view=True)
<kenvandine> results.rows doesn't exist...
<kenvandine> but i can get at it with results.obj.rows
<kenvandine> ?
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  That's bad.
<CardinalFang> vds, you here?
<kenvandine> indeed...
<vds> CardinalFang: yes
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, this reconnector wrapper we have misses "rows" attribute.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, vds: just confirmed... that changed between 0.6.8 and 0.6.9
<CardinalFang> Er, vds ^
<vds> yes I did it last week
<vds> kenvandine: is it giving any problem?
<kenvandine> yes...
<kenvandine> tons of things depend on that
<vds> ah wait
<vds> nope that's not mine
<CardinalFang> vds, it's probably mine.
 * kenvandine smells a brown paper bag in the corner :)
<CardinalFang> Indeed.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ok, i just told the release team to reject that upload that is pending
<kenvandine> damn... ok they already accepted it, so we need that fix faster now
<CardinalFang> I'm on it.
<kenvandine> thx
<vds> CardinalFang: I'm here in case you need a reviewer
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, bug 652095
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 652095 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "ReconnectingViewWrapper missing methods (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652095
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, do you have an example of .rows attribute usage?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine>         results = self._database.get_records(record_type=self._record_type, create_view=True)
<kenvandine>         if len(results.rows) == 0:
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> prefs = results.rows[0].value
<kenvandine> that is from lernid
<kenvandine> you can test it with lernid if you like
<CardinalFang> Got it.
<vds> kenvandine: where that code is used?
<vds> I mean results = self._database.get_records(record_type=self._record_type, create_view=True)
<kenvandine> lernid/CouchDBPreferences.py
<kenvandine> in the lernid project
<vds> thanks
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, so the tests never actually tests for the structure of the result... it does a "for row in"
<kenvandine> and a len
<CardinalFang> right.
<CardinalFang> I'm making it future-proof.
<kenvandine> thx :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, vds,  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/abstract-wrappers/+merge/37142
<vds> CardinalFang: on it
 * kenvandine looks
<CardinalFang> vds, the wrapper doesn't actually wrap these in that revision.  That returns the functionality.
<CardinalFang> This commit, comming in 45 sec, does wrap.
<vds> ok
<vds> CardinalFang: please, ping me when it's ready
<CardinalFang> vds, will do.  Tests just finished.
<CardinalFang> vds, uploaded.
<CardinalFang> vds, what do you think?
<vds> CardinalFang: running the tests, the code is very good
<CardinalFang> vds, any news?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, you're quiet too.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ?
<kenvandine> sorry... worked here :)
<CardinalFang> Thanks.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, what phone do you carry?
<kenvandine> galaxy S
<kenvandine> vibrant specifically
<kenvandine> why?
<kenvandine> i love it, if that is what you are after :)
<CardinalFang> I want you to try an app.  ...
<kenvandine> sure
<CardinalFang> http://sandbox.chad.org/u1m-1.0-1-encore3.apk    # or go to base dir; browse
<kenvandine> sweet!
<kenvandine> works... :)
<kenvandine> although it says unknown album and unknown artist
<kenvandine> for all the songs
<kenvandine> not sure if that is expected
<CardinalFang> I think it is.  It takes a moment to scan the metadata.
<CardinalFang> If you have it tagged, by now it should show up on refresh.
<kenvandine> it's not
<kenvandine> i have songs and it is playing well
<kenvandine> just no meta data besides title
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, it's downloading to the subsonic/null/ directory, i assume that "null" should be the album name?
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Yes, if it knows it.
<kenvandine> oh... do i need to "scan my files for music" in the web UI?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ^^
<kenvandine> ah... that did it :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, hrm.  Maybe.  Perhaps for music you already have in there?  I think we have a scanning daemon running over all files, but it will take a while to go over everyone's.
<CardinalFang> New files seem to be scanned immediately.
<CardinalFang> ...at least, mine were.
<kenvandine> working well... would be nice if it could just queue the songs to play in the default player, so i get the nice controls on the lock screen
<CardinalFang> I think we can hook there too.
<kenvandine> that would rock... i love the default player
<kenvandine> mostly because i can control it complete from the notification area and lock screen
<kenvandine> s/complete/completely
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I found out your music is scanned automatically only if you have the Mobile Plan.
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> hehe... the "Try Ubuntu One Mobile free for 30 days" link doesn't go anywhere
<kenvandine> reloads the same page
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, where is that?
<kenvandine> https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/
<kenvandine> same on the non-edge page
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I think you and I are in a special account group so we see the pages that are not finished yet.
<kenvandine> oh... ok
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, got a dc release coming?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, yes.  Tarmac isn't playing nice, it seems.
<kenvandine> ok... that is getting me stressed :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, okay.  Packaged:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/maverick/desktopcouch/0.6.9b/+merge/37180
<kenvandine> thx
<beuno> folks!
<beuno> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=604
<beuno> music streaming beta is public!
<duanedesign> 0.o
<duanedesign> \o/
<beuno> duanedesign, do you have an android device?
<duanedesign> beuno: no i am currently using an iphone
<beuno> duanedesign, ok, so, I can tell you how to test with an iphone
<beuno> but
<beuno> the only apps that support this are paid
<beuno> it's $4 or $5
<duanedesign> not too bad
<beuno> duanedesign, that app is called iSub
<kklimonda> is syncing only delta of files done and ready?
<kklimonda> burn: how is the app for android called?
<kklimonda> ok, I've found links
<kklimonda> beuno: paid service as in available only for paying U1 subscribers?
<beuno> kklimonda, yes, it will be paid, but there may or may not be changed to the plans
<beuno> kklimonda, yes, it will be paid, but there may or may not be changed to the plans
<beuno> oops
<kklimonda> beuno: any chance you could accept my application for beta testing? Or have I wait in the line? :)
<beuno> kklimonda, doing so now!
<sevenseeker> howdy, where can I get an authoritative and up to date list of supported devices to sync with and work with say, rhythm box's ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> sevenseeker: you can see which phones are supported at https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<sevenseeker> sweet, thanks a ton... I am not sure how I missed such an obvious link :)
<duanedesign> quite allright :)
<beuno> duanedesign, let me know if you do buy the app
<beuno> and I'll tell you how to get set up  :)
<beuno> kklimonda, instructions sent privately!
<duanedesign> sweet thanks.
<duanedesign> Trying to write a solution to handle old config files in one of my projects.
<sevenseeker> awww, Evo not supported but I have a question
<sevenseeker> there is a generic android solution, but I just installed a funambol client for my evo
<sevenseeker> which should I use, or just try both and pick the most robust one?
<duanedesign> beuno: ^
<beuno> sevenseeker, use our app, it will work on almost any android
<sevenseeker> ok, downloading now :) thanks beuno
#ubuntuone 2010-10-01
<kklimonda> on any post 1.6 android :)
<sevenseeker> on my 2.1 android HTC Evo, I can't install the Ubuntu One Contacts (beta) app, it complains of 'Duplicate Provider Authority' which I am not familiar with
<kklimonda> sevenseeker: maybe you already have a Funambol client installed?
<sevenseeker> is this some sort of cert authority system?
 * kklimonda has never really seen this error himself
<sevenseeker> I uninstalled it, maybe it left junk around... lemme reboot the phone
<sevenseeker> sweet! working now and syncing as we speak! great work guys
<duanedesign> nice to hear sevenseeker
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: i didn't realize we are practicaly neighbors :) Well at least in relation to the size of the Global Community. I have a good friend who grew up in Carthage.
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: heh, you're in tulsa, right?
<duanedesign> hello joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: hello :)
<duanedesign> yes that is right
<joshuahoover> cool
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: do you travel do you have to fly out of Tulsa, or can you get a plane in Joplin to make a connection?
<duanedesign> ugh, bad sentence grammar :P
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: sometimes i fly out of tulsa, other times i do springfield or nw arkansas...i gave up on joplin airport...i think they did too ;)
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: oh, one more thing while you are here.
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: the description on the Launchpad page for ubuntuone-client needs to be updated
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: ah, ok
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: i'm ashamed to say i haven't looked at that in a very long time
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> bug 646459
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646459 in ubuntuone-client "project description is out dated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646459
<duanedesign> really it just looks like the bit about the Beta invitations needs to be removed.
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: yep, you're right
<droopal> Hi is anybody around?
<droopal> I installed Maverick last night, seems to be working ok, but Ubuntu One I can get to work.
<droopal> Can you help?
<kklimonda> honk ^
<kklimonda> droopal: please, wait for someone from U1 to notice the trigger :)
<droopal> Sorry, first time I have used this for Ubuntu One.
<droopal> Is there nobody around to help?
<duanedesign> hello droopal
<chandru_in> I've been using Maverick since beta.  However, I'm unable to sync my files to ubuntu one.  When I start the ubuntu one config I'm not even prompted to connect to the service
<kklimonda> honk ^
<kklimonda> chandru_in: please, sit here for at least 30 minutes - an hour is even better ;)
<chandru_in> :D ok
<chandru_in> oh I missed the updated instruction here.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How do I add my computer?  Guess it was updated recently.  Sorry for wasting your time
<duanedesign> thanks kklimonda
<duanedesign> for trying to explain to people to be patient :)
<duanedesign> morning rye_
<rye_> duanedesign, morning!
<kklimonda> duanedesign: no problem, I know how irritating it can be when you are back and trying to help only to notice that the person who asked question isn't there anymore :)
<duanedesign> rye_: you got all your paperwork in order for UDS?
<rye_> duanedesign, i am not coming to UDS this time
<duanedesign> rye_: :(
<jml> hello
<jml> I got an email today welcoming me to Ubuntu One
<jml> while that's very kind, I had thought I'd already been welcomed some years ago
<rye_> beuno, ^ ?
<duanedesign_> mandel: ping
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<duanedesign> evening all
<kklimonda> hey
<duanedesign> hello kklimonda. You on Maverick?
<kklimonda> yes
<duanedesign> kklimonda: have things been running well?
<kklimonda> duanedesign: so far, so good - I only have two questions
<duanedesign> sure
<kklimonda> duanedesign: is couchdb syncing enabled? and what is the status of u1 syncing only delta of files?
<kklimonda> ah, I see I'm going to need a new desktopcouch package
<kklimonda> hmm, I actually have it
<duanedesign> kklimonda: the couch syncing  last i heard was very close.
<kklimonda> hmm, I think it does already sync
#ubuntuone 2010-10-02
<rumbert> Sync is not working. If I drop a file in the ubuntu1 folder in nautilus it has a cloud with a red mark.  Deleting on the web site is not working .  ``u1sdtool -c`` hangs
<rumbert> done after : u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<Krizz> wow, alot of people here :D
<Krizz> any e.t.a on when notes will work again?
<Krizz> why does it say on their status page that notes are working when they arent!?
<Krizz> wtf
<Krizz> is anyone even alive here?
<gord> Krizz, please be patient, weekends aren't very active here
<Krizz> then why the hell did they take it down when no one can work on it!
<Krizz> and what's the point of a status page when it's not accurate?
<karni> Krizz: we're alive
<karni> gord: you think I should update the wiki?
<karni> I don't feel privileged, but if that's true (and I need some1 to confirm as I'm not using the notes)
<karni> then we could at least update the page
<gord> i have no idea, i'm not using notes
<Krizz> i can confirm that the notes aren't accessible
<karni> Krizz: no, you reported that ;) I need a 2nd opinion, as I'm just a regular user as you are
<Krizz> and it's pissing me off!
<karni> Krizz: I can imagine that, I'm sorry it's not working for you. Has it been long that way?
<Krizz> no, it started today
<karni> looks like you're right
<Krizz> not sure when but it worked yesterday
 * karni checks that
<duanedesign> hello Krizz
<Krizz> hi, whomever you are
<karni> duanedesign: I confirm the sync is not working
<karni> Krizz: which ubuntu version are you running?
<Krizz> why are some peoples names red?
<duanedesign> karni: ok, /me looking
<Krizz> at the moment i'm running xp but i dual boot with 10.04
<karni> Krizz: maybe when I call you by name
<karni> and now I'm not calling you by name
<karni> (one of them is red? ;) )
<Krizz> aha
<karni> right. I'm also on 10.04 and sync is not working
<Krizz> a quick question for everyone here, is it not possible to access my ntfs drive when i install ubuntu via Wubi?
<karni> no idea, never tried wubi. you could ask on #ubuntu though
<duanedesign> i have never installed wubi, but support for NTFS is in default install of UBUntu
<Krizz> that i know
<Krizz> i just think it's weird because i cant access the rest of the drive but then i thought it could be because i installed via wubi and it's on the same partition as xp64
<karni> I have to get a lil more sleep. duanedesign: if the notes are down, could you update /UbuntuOne/Status wiki?
<Krizz> night night
<duanedesign> ok, i just checked. Note sync appears to be working for me.
<karni> it's actually 2 PM, but I had disrupted sleep tonight.. later guys
<karni> duanedesign: oh, interesting
<karni> "Failed to synchronize" Could not synchronize notes. Check the details below and try again. (detail list is empty)
<Krizz> when i sync in ubuntu where does the notes get stored? or are those only accessible via browser?
<duanedesign> karni: if note sync is not working for you come Monday, the whole dev team will be here and can help
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I acutally don't use notes, I was helping Krizz out
<duanedesign> :P
<mkarnicki> Krizz: like duanedesign said, come on Monday, the dev's are resting now
<Krizz> then wake them up!
<duanedesign> mkarnicki was in diguise :)
<mkarnicki> ;3 *ninja*
<mkarnicki> take care duanedesign, till later
<duanedesign> Krizz: there is a page  on the wiki. Make sure you have your notes set up according to it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes
<duanedesign> cya mkarnicki
<Krizz> that won't help me know when the whole not sync is down
<duanedesign> Krizz: i dont think it is. I just checked mine locally and it appears to be working
<Krizz> i'll do a test and boot into ubuntu and check
<Krizz> bbl
<duanedesign> ok
<Krizz> i'm back! (but i'm in ubuntu now)
<Krizz> :D
<Krizz> anyone here that can help me with tomboy?
<duanedesign> hello Krizz
<Krizz> hi
<Krizz> i followed the tutorial you sent but it doesn't work, i can't select the same services as they show in the tutorial
<duanedesign> Krizz: ok, and it prompted you to add your computer?
<Krizz> no, i can't select ubuntu one under tomboy preferences
<Krizz> all i can select is local folder, webdav and tomboys website
<Krizz> i see the tutorial is for 10.10 and i'm using 10.04
<duanedesign> Krizz: select select Tomboy Web from the Service drop down list
<duanedesign> in the Server field put:  https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/
<Krizz> okey that worked
<Krizz> they auth worked but i still can't sync
<duanedesign> ok. So the site opened and had you add your computer?
<Krizz> yeah
<duanedesign> after the page opens, you close the tomboy preferences by clicking 'Save'
<Krizz> yeah, but that's when it says it can't sync
<duanedesign> ok
<Krizz> and when i click details, nothing is listed
<duanedesign> If you want we can get some debug logs. That might help shed some light on what the problem is.
<duanedesign> Quit Tomboy; Open a Terminal and run     tomboy --debug > ~/tomboy_debug.log
<duanedesign> then try and sync. This will create a file in your $HOME called  tomboy_debug.log
<Krizz> ok hold on
<Krizz> as soon as i execute that command i get this
<Krizz> (tomboy:2657): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: GdkPixbufLoader finalized without calling gdk_pixbuf_loader_close() - this is not allowed. You must explicitly end the data stream to the loader before dropping the last reference.
<Krizz> any ideas?
<duanedesign> Krizz: were you able to get the tomboy_debug.log?  If so can you pastebin it http://fpaste.org/
<Krizz> yeah i got it
<duanedesign> Krizz: that warning is just about the theme
<Krizz> just gonna scim thorugh it so it's no private info in it
<duanedesign> Krizz: yes. It might contain the names of the notes you are trying to sync.
<Krizz> how do i send a private message to you?
<duanedesign>  /msg duanedesign  blah, blah, etc
<duanedesign> without the space in front :)
<Krizz> got it?
<duanedesign> yep
<Krizz> any ideas?
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> Krizz: the error happens around Line 84 in the pastebitn.  You probably nneed to file a bug and attach the pastebin, or come back here Monday when the U1 devs are all here
<Krizz> awww
<Krizz> just typically for the notes to go down on a saturday just fucking wonderful!
<Krizz> as soon as i can get my notes i'll download my files and ditch this ubuntu one thing
<bay> Hi, is there any chance that note syncing will work again before the end of the week end ?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hey, I used tomboy-reauthorize.py from UbuntuOne scripts and it helped with the notes sync (or -- it was a temporary issue, because the script threw exceptions.Exception: Invalid request token, anyway). all in all -- it works for me now.
<mkarnicki> I'm trying to compile ubuntuone-client and get: configure: error: lndir is required to build ubuntuone-client
<mkarnicki> any ideas how can I fix that one? ↑
<mkarnicki> This appears when I call: ./configure --with-protocol=/home/mike/sources/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yes there wasa another user that came in and said there was an issu with note sync
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: right, I was here at that time
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: but it worked for you
<mkarnicki> now it also works for me
<duanedesign> are you on Lucid?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: seems eceryonw who has had an issue so far has been on Lucid
<duanedesign> eeveryone*
<mkarnicki> I see
<mkarnicki> yup, got it ;D
<duanedesign> did you get the U1-client built?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oh sorry, was watching Google I/O Android vid. no, not yet.. :(
<mkarnicki> maybe I'll look up lndir with synaptic
<mkarnicki> there it is :)
<mkarnicki> xutils-dev package
<mkarnicki> it has quite a few dependencies (u1-client that is)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: No package 'libnautilus-extension' found -- I have No package libnautilus-extension1 installed o_O (1 at the end)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: synaptic has no package named libnautilus-extention ..
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: have you read the 'Hacking' document in the base level of the source code
<mkarnicki> brb
<duanedesign> hmm nevermind. Don't think there is anything in there related to this matter
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: had a phone call, sorry. yes, I'm following exactly that document
<mkarnicki> maybe I should look for some ppa..
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: been awhile since i read it. i thought there might be a clue related to the error you are getting..
<mkarnicki> sure sure :)
<mkarnicki> thanks
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I wanted to build it just to see if what I'll be reading (the sources) works. guess I can read that without compiling for now.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: looks like lndir is in xutils-dev
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yes, that's what I wrote ~10 lines above :) thanks!
<duanedesign> lol
<mkarnicki> :)
<duanedesign> if i can be of any more help let me know :D
<mkarnicki> but i've got the problem with libnautilus-extension and that I don't know how to find..
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: haha ;D yes you can ↑
<mkarnicki> :)
<duanedesign>  libnautilus-extension1  ?
<mkarnicki> yeah o_O I have that one installed lol..
<mkarnicki> I just installed it, because there's no libnau-ext without 1 at the end
<mkarnicki> I can see ubuntuone-android-client has been deleted from LP
<mkarnicki> I always wondered what would that be eventually
<pethkaqeni> Hi all
<mkarnicki> hi pethkaqeni
<pethkaqeni> did any one have any good news about notes ???
<pethkaqeni> hi mkarnicki :)
<mkarnicki> pethkaqeni: yes, I have
<mkarnicki> pethkaqeni: what system are you on, Lucid?
<pethkaqeni> in fact now i'm in windows
<pethkaqeni> but yes on lucid
<mkarnicki> oh..
<pethkaqeni> notebook mixed edition
<mkarnicki> pethkaqeni: I used a script tomboy-reauthenticate.py and sync started to work for me
<pethkaqeni> no is just becouse im in an internet caffe
<mkarnicki> aha
<pethkaqeni> but in general is fixed or not yet ????
<mkarnicki> pethkaqeni: works for me. if it won't work for you on 10.04, it means the problem is local for you
<mkarnicki> give me a sec
<pethkaqeni> ok as much as u want
<mkarnicki> pethkaqeni: save that http://paste.ubuntu.com/504745/ to a file (Download as text) and run:
<mkarnicki> $ python thefile
<pethkaqeni> thanks a lot
<mkarnicki> pethkaqeni: a browser will show up, I clicked 'Add computer' again
<mkarnicki> and now I can sync
<mkarnicki> so I guess it can help you, too
<mkarnicki> yw
<pethkaqeni> thankyou and good night
<pethkaqeni> becouse here is already night ;)
<mkarnicki> here's 00:17, g-night
#ubuntuone 2010-10-03
<upinya_stuff> what does the "contact" thingy do in UbuntuONE?
<espen77> how do i change the creditcard tied to my u1 account?
<duanedesign> hmm
<espen77> have manual payment option and cancel subscription
<duanedesign> espen77: You can send a Support Request. https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<espen77> thanx, i will...
<duanedesign> espen77: wait
<duanedesign> espen77: Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/payment/
<duanedesign> hmmm, that doesnt look like it.
<espen77> nop,
<duanedesign> guess that part of the FAQ needs updating :)
<espen77> any news on a win client yet?
<duanedesign> espen77: i was just attempting to test it out this weekend
<duanedesign> got busy doing other stuff so i did not get it done
<duanedesign> but i am anxious to see how it is coming along
<espen77> duanedesign: nice, hopefully it will be usable in a not too distant future.
<duanedesign> espen77: i think it will be
<espen77> :)
#ubuntuone 2011-09-26
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, all! :)
<ehw> hi, guys, if i've got a song stuck in 'queued', how can i get it moving again?
<ehw> ^^ u1-purchased song, that is
<duanedesign> ehw: hello
<ehw> duanedesign: hi
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> mpt: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/09/24/annoying-bug-reports/ see annoying stuff like that , any ideas how to better improve?
<mpt> czajkowski, I didn't comment because I would only have repeated what Alan P and Colin W said
<mpt> czajkowski, if you're "a brand new user to Ubuntu", and you ever see that dialog, whoever set up Ubuntu for you was reckless. And soon (i.e. within a year) no-one will see it at all.
<czajkowski> mpt: hmm ok. I know I'm running beta so expect to see larage crazy messages but I've seen similar on stable versions
<mpt> If you ever get that on stable versions, that in itself is a bug, unless you've tricked apport into thinking you're still on an alpha/beta
<czajkowski> I'm good I'm not magical mpt
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<gatox> hi every one
<gatox> everyone
<nessita> hi gatox
<nessita> how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fine! i've just arrived.... any news?
<nessita> gatox: not that I know of. Any news I should know about from last week? :-)
<gatox> nessita, about anything?? or i just start killing ui bugs? :P
<gatox> nessita, i don't think so... ah yes! we stop using tests :P jeje
<nessita> gatox: jo-jo (not)
<nessita> :-P
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> gatox: what you have been working on last week?
<nessita> gatox: something else besides the bug list?
<nessita> (I'm still catching up with the emails)
<gatox> nessita, nop... just medium bugs.... i dont have any critical or high
<nessita> gatox: great. I'd say keep working on that untill I catch up with email, if anything comes up, I'll ping you
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<nessita> gatox: when you have a moment, would you please attach a screenshot to bug #856362 ? so I can evaluate the priority of the bug
<gatox> nessita, ok!... on it
<gatox> nessita, i've 2 branches ready for review if you have a minute (i thought that they were already approved)
<nessita> gatox: shoot
<gatox> nessita,  in this order (sso dependes on installer): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/captcha-refresh/+merge/76622  -   https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-refresh/+merge/76621
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> gatox: question... why the adding of the import of PIL in  ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_controllers.py?
 * gatox checking...
<gatox> nessita, I needed to patch it
<gatox> (Image)
<nessita> reloooking then
<gatox> nessita, screenshot added: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/856362
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> good morning again!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hi gatox, nessita
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> nessita: how was holidays?
 * ralsina realizes just how bad english that is
<nessita> ralsina: good, they were needed
<ralsina> nessita: awesome
<nessita> ralsina: I stayed in home catching up with pending errands
<ralsina> I should do the same eventually
<ralsina> nessita, gatox, dobey: standup in 10'
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<nessita> ack
<nessita> gatox: NF to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-refresh/+merge/76621
<gatox> nessita, ack
<nessita> (sorry for the duplicated comment, LP was acting up)
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> nessita: standup?
<ralsina> dobey: ^
<nessita> me
<ralsina> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Not much since thursday (assist to PyConAr)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> UI Bugs (network detection, Multiple calls to captcha, etc)
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: made release-for-the-press, removed the fanta ads, smaller greeting font, pycon argentina, worked on some updater bits. TODO: close final release for tomorrow BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita: ?
<nessita> DONE: holidays
<nessita> TODO: Email catch up, bosses catch up, define next tasks for the team and myself. Migrate to Oneiric?
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT:  dobey
<ralsina> while dobey stretches his typing muscles...
<ralsina> comments?
<nessita> ralsina: when is the final windows release planned for?
<ralsina> nessita: tomorrow
<ralsina> nessita: but I am starting it today, trying to do it too close to the release time doesn't work
<nessita> ralsina: did you see lisette's email? I'm not sure what info was she asking for
<ralsina> nessita: the version number of the release. Seems we are going with 2.0
<ralsina> which I know is weird and everything
<lisette> nessita: the name of the file the user will see when they download it
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #856331, bug #800717
<dobey> λ TODO: releases/uploads/stable branching
<dobey> λ BLCK: branch reviews/landing.
<nessita> ralsina: can you please answer her when that's settled?
<nessita> dobey: which releases/uploads will you be doing?
<ralsina> nessita: sure. Lisette? It's called 2.0, and the file is called ubuntuone-windows-2.0-installer.exe
<lisette> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> lisette: you're welcome
<dobey> nessita: we need releases for control-panel, client, and client-gnome at least. probably storage-protocol also. and sso could use one too i think; basically i think we need to do releases for most everything, but some of them are blocking on branches i have waiting for reviews
<nessita> dobey: as far as I know, sso does not need a release (I made the stable release the week before I left)
<dobey> nessita: you made the branch, or you made a release and uploaded it to ubuntu?
<nessita> dobey: both, the release, the branch, asked sponsorhip, was sponsored by daniel
<dobey> nessita: plus there is the bug didrocks filed on friday
<lisette> ralsina: is the file size still 21,7MB?
<ralsina> lisette: haven't built it yet, but should be about that big
<ralsina> lisette: say 22 just in case ;-)
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I'm analyzing that... not sure we're fixing that ASAP
<nessita> dobey: I would like to take care of the control panel release, if possible
<dobey> i think we should, it's pretty nasty; though i don't know how often it comes up in normal use
<lisette> ralsina: okido - the wyciwyg is gonna stay too?
<ralsina> lisette: not sure I understood that
<nessita> dobey: I still think is a matter of mixing deprecated and non-depreceated APIs
<nessita> dobey: but I need to confirm
<nessita> dobey: we do only refcounting in the new API
<dobey> nessita: is software-center using old api?
<lisette> ralsina: in my email on the bottom image, there is text saying wyciwyg resource
<nessita> dobey: maybe, trying to find out
<ralsina> let me check
<lisette> ralsina: i am back in half an hour or so, please email me :)
<ralsina> I have no idea about that
<ralsina> lisette: I think that's just something manuel typed, I will check
<ralsina> lisette: that's not ours, that's firefox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WYCIWYG
<mandel> good morning!
<mandel> what did I type?
<mandel> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> mandel: nothing
<ralsina> mandel: firefox just shows weird descriptions for downloaded files
<mandel> ah, ok
<ralsina> and I thought you just had typed some random thing in a placeholder or something
<mandel> ralsina, did you see the email from elopio? the auto-updater works everywhere except windows vista...
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: and I can do nothing about it, I suppose :-(
<mandel> ralsina, which is a PITA :(
<mandel> ralsina, I can take a look, but I think that the issues is from bitrock, I'll try to find some docus about it
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: but aren't you doing sugar today?
<mandel> ralsina, can we try and get the flag of not starting the dialog?
<mandel> I think that is the only big error we have atm
<ralsina> mandel: I am doing this: http://support.bitrock.com/article/how-can-i-create-an-upgrade-installer check the part about actions that only happen when it's not an update
<ralsina> and I am not doing an "upgrade installer" but just a "smart installer"
<ralsina> And probably for the next release, we are dropping the bitrock autoupdater and going simpler
<mandel> ralsina, I think we can drop it and do what tey do ourselves with no ui
<mandel> ralsina, will reduce the size and make it simpler to change
<ralsina> mandel: simpler still
<ralsina> mandel: we can just open the upgrade page in browser
<mandel> ralsina, I'm doing sugar but I'm here for any issues and help  :D
<ralsina> mandel: cool, appreciated :-)
<mandel> ralsina, uh, really? that is kinda ugly :P
<ralsina> mandel: why ugly?
<dobey> maybe i can actually get some reviews today
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-file-storage-api/fix-packages/+merge/76280
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/list-expand/+merge/76467
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/bad-compare/+merge/76476
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I'll get to it in minutes
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/gsd-schema/+merge/76771
<mandel> dobey, sure!
<mandel> dobey, are they in that order?
<dobey> mandel: that's the order from oldest to newest, according to my +activereviews page :)
<mandel> dobey, ok
<nessita> dobey: did you got my u1-cp release comment about me doing the release? any thoughts?
<gatox> lisette, ping
<dobey> nessita: need to make sure there is nothing left to put in it first. do you need to do the tarball release, or just want to do the ubuntu upload?
<nessita> dobey: I would like to do the whole process (from tagging stable branches and all, tarballing, package building)
<mandel> dobey, did you change the tabs in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/list-expand/+merge/76467
<mandel> line 23
<dobey> mandel: my emacs does spaces instead of tabs (which is what should have been in the first place)
<dobey> i know, it makes the C changes annoying, but alas
<gatox> lisette, are you around?? :P
<gatox> ralsina, do you know which image is the one that should be included here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74424711/network_detection_wireframe.png (it's not very clear for me)
<mandel> dobey, it would be nice to keep the same style, is it a PITA if you change that? if it is dont worry
<ralsina> gatox: I am pretty sure that's the one with the two large icons
<ralsina> gatox: the same one we use in two other places
<ralsina> gatox: confirm with lisette please
<gatox> ralsina, ok! thanks!
<dobey> mandel: well, i tried fixing it in another branch, and it seems tabify went completely nuts and re-tabbed a bunch of unrelated things :(
<mandel> dobey, ok, if it is a problem lets leave it like that, is not that the compiler cares
<mandel> dobey, only thing about that branch is that you left it as table rather than vbox, is not a big thing but if it is a vbox it would be nice if the var represents that (I need to find things to complain ;) )
<dobey> i was minimizing changes; i have no idea why a table was ever used really. :)
<mandel> dobey, approved anyway hehe
<mandel> dobey, for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/bad-compare/+merge/76476  do we need to store tmp_path in a var at all?
<mandel> dobey, the rest seems perfectly ok, although I hate you for the tabs hehehe
<dobey> mandel: don't hate me, hate M-x tabify
<dobey> mandel: and yes it has to be stored in a variable; this isn't python. we have to manage memory. we can't just let the interpreter run amok with it :)
<mandel> dobey, ok :)
<nessita> mandel: hi there! weren't you in a day off? :-)
<dobey> shhh, he's reviewing my branches
<nessita> dobey: :-)
<nessita> dobey: so, not sure of I got your ack re packaging u1cp... I would like to be sure we're in sync
<dobey> nessita: amongst the several things i am doing simultaneously right now, is checking on whether there is anything else needed in it before a release. i will let you know
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<mandel> dobey, do we have tests for the c code?
<mandel> dobey, or we just do IRL tests
<dobey> mandel: not exactly, no. nautilus/g-s-d do not have frameworks for testing plug-ins (as does pretty much nothing else :( )
<mandel> dobey, is that realted to the last tweet ;)
<mandel> dobey, I'll do an IRL then :)
<dobey> yes :)
<dobey> mandel: which one are you testing?
<dobey> mandel: bad-compare?
<nessita> ralsina: can you please reply/comment on this bug? I'm not sure we're at with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/859548
<ralsina> nessita: already did
<ralsina> nessita: I suspect it's a bug on the Visual Sudio runtime installer. I am waiting for filenames to verify.
<mandel> dobey, yep, what is the best way to move foward with the IRL
<dobey> mandel: reload the MP page. just added instructions for testing it to the description
<nessita> ralsina: also, is there any news for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/854216? I saw your internal email saying we fixed it for Portuguese but the bug has no news in it, maybe we missed a bug-branch linking?
<ralsina> nessita: I think that was fixed by alecu's branch. I'll mark as fix-committed and ask him to test with tomorrow's release. So I'll do it tomorrow :-)
<nessita> ralsina: can you please link the branch or close it as a dupe?
<ralsina> I am not really 100% sure it's a dupe
<ralsina> but I am pretty sure, so I'll do it.
<elopio> alecu is not working today?
<mandel> dobey, thx!
<ralsina> elopio: no, he's taking the day off and working on sugar for olpc
<nessita> gatox: you moved this bug to fix committed but no branch is linked: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/828938 can you please link the branch?
<elopio> malditos hippies.
<gatox> nessita, checking....
<nessita> gatox: also, your last comment here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/853794 says you could reproduce, can you please add details about what is the problem?
<gatox> nessita, wow...... that bug belongs to pindong i think.... he was checking that
<gatox> nessita, i should try if i can reproduce it again now
<nessita> gatox: ok, can you please update the bug properly, and assign to pindonga if he's looking into it? also, if it's a SSO issue we need to affect canonical-identity-provider project
<gatox> nessita, ok...... i'll check that
<dobey> ugh, it is hard to understand some of these bugs
<gatox> nessita, give me a couple of minutes...... i'm finishing with network detection
<nessita> gatox: sure
<nessita> mandel: can you please link the branch that solves the autoupdate with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/845659 ?
<nessita> @ping
<nessita> bu, my IRc connection went down and I did not noticed
<gord> *cough* sure would be nice if my instant photo uploads got added to the messaging menu like google plus does with its notification thing ;)
<mandel> nessita, yes
<mandel> nessita, that bug is for control panel but it was fixed and lined in the ubuntuone-windows-installer
<mandel> nessita, I'll change the project and will make it as a duplicate of the installer one
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<dobey> lunch time bbiab
<dobey> nessita: we'll chat after lunch re: releases :)
<nessita> dobey: ok
<nessita> ralsina: I see you added the tag windows to some bug reports, could you please use the "official" tag instead? (u1-zomg-windows) Since the tags are global to all LP, using only 'windows' may be too generic
<ralsina> nessita: I think the bug report guide we were giving to the testers said to tag as windows
<ralsina> and I thought u1-zomg was only while we were on zomg mode
<ralsina> So, maybe u1-windows?
<nessita> ralsina: maybe, though I would like to stick to only one tag... can we change the guide report?
<ralsina> nessita: could you ask joshuahoover? I think he's the one who wrote it, and I am trying to finish this thing
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<joshuahoover> nessita: i'll have to create an faq for that for users interested in filing bugs going forward and i'll be sure to note that in any emails we send out in the future related to windows
<nessita> joshuahoover: thanks... so which tag will we using? I like u1-zomg-windows since we have tons of bug already tagged with that
<joshuahoover> nessita: hmmm...i'd prefer to not use that for users :) i can run a script to update those to u1-windows...what do you think?
<nessita> joshuahoover: hum, better no update. Can we tell the users to use u1-windows instead? (we should make that an official tag)
<joshuahoover> nessita: yep, but what about the existing ones (u1-zomg-windows), want those tagged u1-windows as well?
<nessita> joshuahoover: hum... maybe, if we don't loose the zomg one?
<nessita> mandel: are you sure https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/auto-update-python-only/+merge/76047 fixes the bug linked? I looked the diff very quick and I think that is the autoupdater branch, but not the one that updates from an old beta. Or am I missing something?
<joshuahoover> nessita: yep, i can run a script to add u1-windows to those
<nessita> joshuahoover: sounds great :-)
<joshuahoover> nessita: while still keeping u1-zomg-windows
<elopio> ahhh, it seems that you have to sign syncdaemon exe too.
<ralsina> elopio: it should have been signed
<elopio> ralsina, how can I tell if it's signed or not? The issue is #859748
<ralsina> bug #859748
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/859748
<ralsina> elopio: if you go with windows explorer and hover the pointer over it, it should tell you. Or right-click->properties
<ralsina> I may have missed checking one signature, though
<elopio> ralsina, no, its signed.
<elopio> so, we can go back to blame windows and its firewall :)
<ralsina> elopio: then I have no idea whatsoever :-/
<nessita> dobey: let me know when you're back from lunch
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, do you want to have a quick mumble to determine the priority of some new bugs?
<nessita> gatox: sure, let's
<nessita> I'm there
<gord> hey all, i just noticed that u1 appears to have charged my three times for the same album, banshee was having problems and i was actually getting 403 errors whenever i got to the payment page when trying to buy the album, any way i can reverse that?
<joshuahoover> gord: hi, sorry about that...did you submit a request to https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact ? if so, we'll get that refunded for you...if you haven't, please do and we'll get it taken care of
<gord> joshuahoover, nope, i'll go do that now, thanks :)
<joshuahoover> gord: thanks
<joshuahoover> nessita: script is running now to add u1-windows tag to those with u1-zomg-windows
<dobey> nessita: hi
<nessita> joshuahoover: great!
<nessita> dobey: hi there
<nessita> dobey: I'm all eyes
<rye> gord, could you please clarify, how did these 403 pages look? were they styled or raw regular apache responses?
<dobey> nessita: ok. i just made a 2.0.0 milestone on u1cp and am targeting some bugs to it right now. could you go through the u1cp windows bugs and target them to it as well?
<nessita> dobey: sure. So, is there any pending branch to land in u1cp?
<gord> rye, 504, don't know why i said 403, and yeah standard looking errors, this was a few days ago though
<dobey> nessita: no, it doesn't seem so.
<nessita> dobey: anyways, I think the last stable release for O should not be 2.0 (I agree we can have that for P)
<nessita> dobey: what motivations are there behind the 2.0?
<dobey> nessita: i think they should be 2.0
<nessita> dobey: can you please share why?
<rye> gord, interesting. Ok, understood
<dobey> version alignment with windows release, and future versions won't be gtk2.x based, but rather qt or 3.x (and i think we should switch to 3.x version numbers when we make those changes for P)
<nessita> dobey: from my POV, there hasn't been changes in the ubuntu version of the u1cp in order to move it to 2.0. What about having a 2.0 when moving the Ubuntu version to qt/gtk3?
<nessita> dobey: (though I don't have strong feelings about this)
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure waht 'changes' would be necessary for your POV, but i think the version alignment is much more important than whatever they are :)
<dobey> nessita: ubuntu-sso-client is the only thing i am up in the air about calling 2.0, because it's not really part of "ubuntu one"
<nessita> dobey: right, and is already released under 1.4.0 as the stable version. We can consider a change when we migrate to gtk3 (sso does not depend on twisted so it should be doable)
<nessita> dobey: ok then, let's release 2.0. So, after the milestone targeting, I will start the stable branching and release for u1cp, I've been looking forward to do it :-)
<dobey> well, the tests depend on twisted. and they don't like my gtk2/gi reactor either :(
<ralsina> for the relase-after-this-one, windows should release from stable branches too
<nessita> dobey: right, anyways, we'll take care of that after UDS, I would guess
<dobey> ralsina: really, i would like to see the windows release being from tarball releases, or at least the bzr tags for those tarballs
<ralsina> dobey: from bzr tags is easiest
<nessita> joshuahoover: can you please share with me your script? I would like to target the u1-zomg-windows bug to the 2.0.0 milestone
<joshuahoover> nessita: sure
<dobey> ralsina: right, i don't know how it's being built exactly. we can discuss those details later :)
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<nessita> dobey: anything else you wanted to talk about releases? any change I need to add/remove to the .install files?
<dobey> nessita: btw, after the tarball release is made/uploaded to LP, please make sure to deactivate the milestone, so people can't target new bugs to it after release
<nessita> dobey: nice one, I didn't know we can deactivate a milestone
<dobey> nessita: yes there are a couple small packaging changes that need to be made. ping me after you finish targeting the windows bugs, and make the tarball release and i'll explain the packaging changes that are needed
<nessita> dobey: great, I will
<joshuahoover> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697361/ and then look in (the server code) utilities/milestone for changing the milestone on bugs
<dobey> nessita: it's the default when you make a release on the LP ui; i guess the script you were using to make the releases sets it to keep the milestone active :-/
<nessita> dobey: I was using lp-upload-project
<nessita> dobey: it creates the milestone if it does not exist, I'm not sure if keeps the milestone active
<dobey> nessita: right; i have no idea what it does by default.
<dobey> nessita: well i guess it keeps them active, since i had to go through and deactive a whole bunch of milestones :)
<nessita> dobey: I ll check after using it in a while
<nessita> joshuahoover: thanks, I'll play with that
<dobey> nessita: ok, thanks. you are still on 11.04 right?
<nessita> dobey: yeap, planning on upgrading to O this week. I have a pbuilder for O though, that I used for building the sso package
<dobey> nessita: ok. i think lp-project-upload was moved into lptools; but you wouldn't see that in oneiric if you're using the ubuntu-dev-tools packaged version
<nessita> dobey: thanks for the tip, I've found a bug in it the week before holiday and I branched dev-tools to propose a patch, and couldn't find the script :-)
<nessita> now I see why
<dobey> ah, yes that would be why :)
<nessita> dobey: shall I target to milestone 2.0 all u1cp bugs or also u1client windows bugs?
<dobey> nessita: don't worry about u1client yet. just u1cp for now
<dobey> nessita: client still has a branch or 3 that need to go in i think. and i haven't made milestone for it (or anything else) yet
<nessita> dobey: ok, we can reuse the script later then
<dobey> nessita: reuse what script?
<nessita> dobey: the one I'm using to target the u1cp windows bugs to the 2.0 milestone
<dobey> nessita: oh; you are writing a script to do that?
<dobey> hrmm, i think mandel stopped in the middle of reviewing my branch :-/
<nessita> dobey: I'm trying to, yes, using some help from joshua who already have some cool scripts
<dobey> hmm, ok
<ralsina> dobey: I know I already asked 2 times before, but I swear I now have a review slot open, which one should I look at :-)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/launcher-botchup/+merge/76985 is trivial
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/bad-compare/+merge/76476 less so
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/gsd-schema/+merge/76771 even more less so :)
<ralsina> ok, going in decreasing order of triviality
<elopio> do you have the number of the clock issue?
<elopio> I can't find it, to mark as a duplicate my bug.
<nessita> elopio: sure, let me grab it
<nessita> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/692597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "If the user has the date wrong, connection fails (affects: 11) (dups: 3) (heat: 48)" [Medium,Triaged]
<dobey> nessita: how is the milestoning/release coming?
<nessita> dobey: writtting release notes on u1cp now
<nessita> dobey: mving to the package now. Wanna give me those hints about what's needed at package level?
<elopio> thanks nessita.
<dobey> nessita: the .desktop file is gone. and ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk package needs to have a Depends on ubuntuone-installer
<nessita> dobey: ack. Something else?
<dobey> i *think* that's it, let me check
<nessita> sure
<dobey> nessita: indeed, seems to be just those two things
<nessita> dobey: ack. Question about packaging (for another project, magicicada): how can I make the package to install a source_magicicada.py file under the apport hooks? the setup.py is not installing that file nowhere ATM, and at first that is intended (arguments are that not every linux  distribution install to the same location)
<dobey> nessita: well, other linux distributions don't have apport, either; it's an ubuntu thing. so installing it there on other distros really doesn't matter since it wouldn't be used anyway; and all ubuntu-derived distros that don't get rid of apport, will use it.
<dobey> nessita: but if you just want to install it from the packaging you can do so in an install file, but using such a file in a package that results in only 1 binary package is annoying
<dobey> nessita: you can also install it in the rules file, by overriding the appropriate install rule depending on which system you're using for the packaging (dh, cdbs, etc)
<nessita> dobey: so, for educational purposes, how can I use the .install file to do that? since, if the setup.py does not install it, then I can't make any reference to tmp/debian/foo, no?
<dobey> nessita: data/source_magicicada.py  usr/share/apport/package-hooks/
<nessita> dobey: ah, makes sense (but did not try that). Thanks!
<dobey> nessita: along with whatever other files need to be in that package, listed as you normally would with just the path to the files/directories
<nessita> dobey: great. Another packaging question: when writing the debian/changelog, shall I add all the changelog entries added to the tarball changelog? or shall I filter only those that will end up in a binary package only? (meaning, shall I list all the QT changes we're releasing(
<nessita> ?))
<dobey> nessita: just list the changes relevant to ubuntu; we don't ship the qt code on ubuntu yet
<nessita> dobey: ok, I was wondering since the source package will have the qt source in it
<nessita> (but no binary will)
<dobey> in fact, i think i added an rm -rf to debian/rules to delete those files after installing
<dobey> i did either in cp or in sso
<dobey> don't recall exactly
<nessita> dobey: probably sso, u1cp rules looks "standard"
<dobey> ralsina: did you give up on reviewing my non-trivial branches too? :P
<ralsina> dobey: got sidetracked when was running the tests on the semi-trivial one
<nessita> dobey: so, to confirm I get this right, the qt code will end up in the source package, right?
<dobey> nessita: well it is in the tarball, yes; but it is not in the binary packages. the debian/changelog is more about what affects ubuntu directly. for instance, the typo fix to setup.py i wouldn't normally list as a change in debian/changelog
<nessita> dobey: what would you list? a link to a documentation answering me is welcomed as well
<dobey> i don't think there is a specific document dealing with this situation. :)
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll use my criteria then, and I'll learn from reviews/feedback
<dobey> nessita: i would list the bugs that affect the ubuntu release of the project. ie, bugs filed against "ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu)" in this case. and if some bugs should be filed there, but aren't, i would update those bugs first, so that they are. but the windows-related bits, i would just leave right out
<nessita> dobey: makes sense, thanks
<nessita> (I kinda did that)
<nessita> confirming all bugs had his ubuntu bug as well...
<dobey> nessita: and you are updating the packaging in the bzr branch, that had the typo fix to debian/control already applied, right?
<gatox> nessita, please re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-refresh/+merge/76621
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you mean, could you translate that to code/filenames? :-D
<nessita> gatox: sure
<nessita> dobey: I mean, I know what you're referring to, not sure I'm doing all that needs to be done
<dobey> nessita: you branched lp:ubuntu/ubuntuone-control-panel afresh to update for this release?
<nessita> yessir
<dobey> nessita: ok, great. thanks
<nessita> downloaded the tarball, used bzr mrge-upstream with the tarball
<gatox> nessita, i just realized that i added about 50 lines of test for 3 lines of code... Win!
<nessita> dobey: I now understand what you meant. And the answer is yes.
<dobey> nessita: yep. i just wanted to make sure, as there is a change in it which hasn't been uploaded yet, and i wanted to make sure that change isn't lost :)
<nessita> dobey: right, so my changelog will have these 2 UNRELEASED entries: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/697410/
<dobey> right; though UNRELEASED seems weird to me; but i won't bother questioning colin on that :)
<nessita> dobey: ack
<dobey> nessita: also, please use your canonical e-mail there
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: is there a way to swicth between addresses depending on what package I'm building/releasing?
<nessita> dobey: I have DEBEMAIL=nataliabidart@gmail.com, not sure how can I use that in a way that canonical email is used in some places, and gmail in some others
<dobey> i don't think there is an easy way to change that based on what package you're building, no :(
<nessita> dobey: what's the rationale behind using my canonical email address?
<dobey> if bzr-builddeb defaulted to using the e-mail address configured in bzr to commit as, you could do some neat stuff in locations.conf for that, by using directory structure
<nessita> right
<dobey> nessita: well, if you are an ubuntu developer, you should use your ubuntu address, but this is something for work, so you should use your canonical e-mail; same as for when you commit to branches for work and such
<nessita> ack, I'll try to remember to do the switch... or I may just change to default canonical email address
<dobey> i wonder why bzr-builddeb doesn't do that; shouldn't be hard for it to do
<dobey> and would be a really nice feature
<nessita> dobey: I will make u1cp depend on u1client 2.0, so let me know when that's released so I propose this branch for merging
<nessita> (for consistency sake u1cp 2.0.0 should depend on u1client 2.0.0)
<dobey> nessita: you can propose it now. if it gets uploaded, it will just wait for new client, to build.
<nessita> dobey: ah, nice
<nessita> dobey: Depends on ubuntuone-installer at any particular version?
<dobey> nessita: i am not sure it needs a particular version for that, but you can make it 2.0.0 also if you want
<nessita> ack
<dobey> i will make a 2.0 release of that too
<dobey> i guess i could do that now, since i don't really need to do any other work on it right now
<dobey> nessita: btw, the milestone is still active :)
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> dobey: looking
<dobey> nessita: can you deactivate it please?
<nessita> gatox: pong
<nessita> dobey: sure, give me a sec
<dobey> nessita: sure. i could do it right now, but i want you to, so you know how :)
<nessita> dobey: of course
<gatox> nessita, do you know of anywhere in the code where ubuntu_sso.networkstate.linux functions are used?? i can't find it... (not the tests, somewhere in the rest of the coode)
<nessita> dobey: shall I change the 'series' linked to the 2.0.0 milestone to be the stable-2-0 series?
<nessita> gatox: u1cp uses, not sso
<gatox> nessita, ok, thanks
<dobey> nessita: no…
<nessita> dobey: why no? (trying to understand the logic behind that)
<dobey> nessita: because i have no idea how LP behaves when one does that. it seems like something that would result in the universe exploding
<nessita> juaz
<dobey> and i don't think debian/watch deals well with that
<nessita> dobey: all done, included stable branch, bump of development version, and bump of packaging branch
<dobey> nessita: ok, thanks
<nessita> dobey: thank you. Want me to do this for u1storageprotocol? (I'm not offering for u1clien because I need to learn autothings for that - also I know there are some pending branches)
<dobey> nessita: sure. i don't know what bugs need to be targeted to the 2.0.0 milestone, or if there are any, but should be pretty trivial to figure that out. :)
 * nessita on it
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-refresh/+merge/76621 lint issues
<gatox> nessita, ack
<dobey> nessita: or actually, maybe it is better for me to do the packaging bit for protocol, as i have upload privs
<dobey> nessita: but you can set up the milestone and make the tarball release, and let me know when it's ready to package.
<nessita> dobey: perfect
<ralsina> Watching all the windows bugs pass by is either making me feel like we accomplished something, or as if the matrix is in the fritz
<dobey> ralsina: deja vu?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, and a vague sense of alarm
<dobey> ralsina: pay no attention to the man behind the curtain
<ralsina> if there is a man behind the curtain, I am calling the cops
<dobey> sigh; i think it's going to rain again soon
<nessita> dobey: all done with storage protocol except packaging bits (but stable branch is done, release bump for development done, and release bump in packaging branch done)
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on bad-compare, I am running tests on the third branch
<ralsina> and.... going to pick up the wee beast from school. See you all in a while
<rmcbride> and now I need to figure out how to get SST to do shit that I haven't done before. Which means looking at the current code
<dobey> nessita: ok, thanks
<nessita> dobey: let me know if I can something else in this front
<nessita> I will keep triaging bugs now, and I will start the O upgrade...
<nessita> ralsina: ^ (FYI)
<gatox> nessita, done, u1lint checked and rechecked: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-refresh/+merge/76621
<dobey> crikey we have a lot of projects
<dobey> nessita: you use "classic gnome" right?
<nessita> dobey: "classic" is a way of looking at it... I have it heavily customized, but yes, is not unity
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> nessita: prepare to be very disappointed.
<nessita> dobey: meaning?
<dobey> nessita: meaning all that configuration you had will be meaningless
<nessita> really?!?!
<nessita> how come?
<nessita> dobey: meaning, not even I will be able to configure it again?
<dobey> nessita: because gnome3 also has a "non-3d mode" thing, that seems to use gnome-panel and stuff, but forces a certain panel/applet configuration, which i haven't yet figured out how to change preceisely to what i had before i upgraded :(
<nessita> dobey: argh... that just kills my spirit of upgrading
<dobey> nessita: yeah, it's why i haven't upgraded my workstation yet. i upgraded my smaller laptop, and was very very upset with the result :(
<dobey> i am not sure what to do about it yet either
<nessita> dobey: I might try first in the laptop then
<nessita> will let you know how it went
<nessita> gatox: I sitll have lint issues
<nessita>     761:  [C0103, FakeControllerForCaptcha.addErrback] Invalid name "addErrback" (should match ([a-z_][a-z0-9_]{2,79}$|setUp|tearDown))
<gatox> nessita, just uploaded that a while ago, maybe launchpad didn't rescan the branch yet
<nessita> gatox: re branchinf
<nessita> gatox: re branching*
<dobey> and i only upgraded my laptop because i figured i should be running it at UDS :)
<gatox> nessita, npo...... i write the push and never press enter :P
 * gatox pressing enter
<gatox> done
<nessita> gatox: I will charge a ninja ide t-shirt for this ;-)
<gatox> nessita, okok jeejje
<nessita> gatox: small for me, thanks
<gatox> nessita, the U1 team will be walking advertising! jejee
<nessita> ;-)
 * nessita -> mate making
<dobey> ninja ide que estan?
<tarvid> How do I check the progress on synchronization?
<gatox> dobey, what?
<dobey> gatox: what is ninja ide?
<dobey> tarvid: can you be more specific about what version you're running, and on what os version?
<gatox> dobey, an IDE for python: http://www.ninja-ide.org/ (it's a project that i do in my free time :P)
<dobey> gatox: what font is that? comic sans?
<tarvid> Ubuntu 11.04
<tarvid> No handy version indication
<gatox> dobey, yukarimobile
<dobey> tarvid: a progress bar should show up on top of the u1 icon in the launcher on the left side of the screen, while it is synchronizing
<tarvid> I am not using Unity
<tarvid> Maybe that is the little red dot that is no moving
<dobey> tarvid: not sure what little red dot you're talking about; we don't really have any progress indication outside of unity, at the moment
<tarvid> Ubuntu One Control Panel, Under the line Using x of 5.0GB, there may be a progress bar and I have a red tot under the U in Using
<tarvid> Is there a CLI API
<tarvid> I live with SSH on most of my machines
<tarvid> I am on satellite at home with a FAP of 400 MB per day and Ubuntu One could kill me if I can't control it
<tarvid> I am an old geek who can read but suffers from geriatric agitation with incopmprehensible GUIs with bad color schemes and limited documentation
<dobey> u1sdtool -s will show status, and there is a --current-transfers i think as well
<dobey> but it doesn't easily work over ssh
<tarvid> thanks
<tarvid> its moving
<tarvid> no rate
<tarvid> time for the stopwatch
<tarvid> can I share content with others?
<dobey> you can share a directory to someone else, yes
 * ralsina is back
<tarvid> a file
<tarvid> by url?
<ralsina> tarvid: currently there is no way to share a single file. BUT you can publish it, and noone should be able to guess the URL unless you give it to him
<dobey> what he said
<tarvid> what does "publish" mean in this sense
<dobey> make public
<dobey> via a URL
<dobey> the person opening it does not have to have an account on u1
<tarvid> Invalid OpenID transaction
<tarvid> Requires me to change my password
<tarvid> irritating
<tarvid> Not sure how you can do this for free, I may push enough to need the $30/year account
<tarvid> I should haver found that myself - apropos ubuntuone
<dobey> the idea of having a service as a business, is for people to pay for using that service, yes :)
<tarvid> u1sdtool shows the transfer is complete, Nautilus still shows the file as synchronizing
<tarvid> and the folder does not show up on a second machine
<dobey> is the folder under ~/Ubuntu One, or is it something shared to you, or another folder you marked as synchronized?
<nessita> gatox: lint issues in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/captcha-refresh/+merge/76622
<dobey> ralsina: did you finish testing my other branch?
<gatox> nessita, ralsina review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<gatox> nessita, ralsina launchpad not updated yet, but i have to leave for a while.....
<gatox> nessita, will fix that before leave
<nessita> gatox: ack
<ralsina> dobey: got sidetracked while reviewing the 3rd, should have it in a bit or two
<dobey> ok, thanks
<dobey> i think i will have to do the releases for ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome in the morning at this point anyway
<tarvid> https://files.one.ubuntu.com/RXGaRB9NQHG63gmXl97QsQ
<tarvid> wrong link
<gatox> ok, EOD, see you tomorrow...... or later :P
<gatox> byee
<tarvid> I need to stop uploads from my laptop
<dobey> have go to too; have a good evening all
<tarvid> small disaster
<tarvid> I have two uploads "waiting" for which the transfer shouled be complete
<nessita> I'm off crowd
<nessita> see ya tomorrow!
#ubuntuone 2011-09-27
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox
<gatox> nessita, all my branches are ready for review
<gatox> nessita, are you the only one here? :P i need a second review for one of the branches
<gatox> mandel, ping
<nessita> gatox: seems like it, mandel is in Buenos Aires still, sprinting with alecu as far as I know
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh ok
<ralsina> good morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<nessita> ralsina: you promised you would take care of reviewing styling on merge proposals... :'( did you ran u1lint and pep8 in the installer lately? is scary :-D
<ralsina> nessita: ?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<nessita> ralsina: gatox is fixing those in a branch of his
<ralsina> there was hardly any code merged in installer
<nessita> ralsina: mandel's code?
<ralsina> that was done in a very very bad rush :-(
<gatox> force mandel to use ninja-ide it will remove the trailing spaces and add the blank line at the end automatically :P
<nessita> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/697852/
<ralsina> I see it now, no excuse, my fault
<nessita> ralsina: we need to ask mandel to properly configue his editor
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<ralsina> in fact.... mandel, ping?
<ralsina> he's supposed to be using vim!
<nessita> ralsina: weren't you getting together with alecu and mandel, now that I think about it?
<ralsina> he and alecu are, I had to be available early to monitor release details so couldn't be on a bus
<ralsina> maybe tomorrow I'll go over there
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ralsina: I texted alecu about the meeting had no reply yet
<ralsina> gatox, nessita, dobey, alecu and mandel: standup in 10'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> standup or call?
<nessita> right, I thought we were doing mumble
<ralsina> habit!
<nessita> dobey: when you have some free time, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/attach-logs-apport/+merge/77050 ?
<dobey> nessita: any reason to not put that file under data/ directory in the source tree?
<mandel> ralsina, as in 3 mins?
<nessita> dobey: I thought about it, but we have no 'hard core' source file in data...
<mandel> I need to get uses to the new time zone :P
<nessita> dobey: as you can see, all dbus files are in '.'
<nessita> dobey: so I tried to be consistent
<alecu> hi all!
<nessita> dobey: if you feel strong about it, I can move it
<alecu> nessita, I will need to take amelia to kinder, so I'm not able to attend the mumble from the very beginning.
<nessita> alecu: it will be a very short mumble
<alecu> nessita, ok
<nessita> alecu: 30 min top, since after bosses will have the management call
<mandel> alecu, which mumble?
<dobey> nessita: i think we should move all the others too. maybe have an appdata/ dir for .ui files fonts, etc used within the app itself, and a data/ dir for stuff that is for system integration? or something similar to that?
<dobey> or just put everything under data/
<alecu> mandel, we're having a mumble starting in 5'
<nessita> dobey: everything inside data may work, let me work on that
<nessita> mandel, alecu: there is an email about that with subject "Desktop+, Windows, Ubuntu, and all that"
<dobey> nessita: we can move the other stuff in another branch though
<nessita> mandel, alecu: the rush is because cristian leaves to QBR tomorrow, so Chipaca wanted some feedback from us before that
<nessita> dobey: yes
<Chipaca> but if y'awl would rather we continue to email about it
<Chipaca> and talk about it next week
<Chipaca> that's fine with me also
<ralsina> +0
<mandel> nessita, ok, that one sorry I don't now the tme zone :P so 13z is 10 am here, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes
<nessita> Chipaca: I think having a kickoff today can be a very good thing
<nessita> Chipaca: and I think we should have a second reunion next week?
<Chipaca> wfm
<ralsina> let's try to have it, and see what happens.
<gatox> me
<ralsina> gatox: mumble :-)
<gatox> sorry
<dobey> ralsina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_Dj904Z9tg
<ralsina> dobey: mumble please?
<dobey> connecting
<dobey> nessita: was it cold in BA for pyconar?
<nessita> dobey: a little, the first there was a freezing cold wind
<dobey> i see everyone wearing cold weather clothes in the group pic :P
<nessita> dobey: I guess we had ~15C...
<nessita> approx
<ralsina> nessita: last comment on bug #843472 could that be "lots of files make CPU work a lot" behaviour?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 843472 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "ubuntu one doesn't start (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843472
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: que se ponga!
<nessita> ralsina: without logs, can't ensure anything
<mandel> ralsina, I'm going to be proposing the code for the old beta uninstall unless there is anything else important, is there?
<nessita> ralsina: we need sycdaemon logs
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll ask for the logs
<ralsina> mandel: not right today
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> mandel: nothing important right now, I mean
<mandel> ralsina, I understood it hehehe
<dobey> seriously need to streamline release process; though all these windows bugs are really what's killing me this time 'round
<nessita> dobey: can I help?
<ralsina> just for mandel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNLZnDLtYI4&feature=related
<dobey> nessita: not sure
<gatox> brb
<ralsina> dobey: maybe we should keep lists of "bugs that are meant to be marked fix-released on X release" so we can automate that?
<ralsina> the ideal would be that on closing a milestone, bugs marked fix-committed for that milestone would move to fix-released, but of course milestones are not releases
<dobey> ralsina: you mean, like having milestones? :)
<ralsina> dobey: indeed :-)
<dobey> ralsina: milestones are releases; or at least, when you release them, they are
<ralsina> aren't milestones more generic than releases?
<dobey> yes, the problem is that we don't make milestones/stable branches/etc until the end :)
<ralsina> well, we can start to change that, at least for milestones
<dobey> ralsina: a release in launchpad is basically a milestone with "released = True" on it :P
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> yes, i need to let some more thoughts coalesce, and put them in an e-mail for next week :)
<ralsina> dobey: you scripted so that all u1-windows bugs that are fix-commited get the 2.0 milestone, or are you doing it by hand?
<dobey> i am triaging bugs by hand
<ralsina> dobey: that particular combination should be good for automatic, I think
<dobey> well i'm already done with that much now
<mandel> ralsina, joder con los catalanes!!!
<ralsina> y tiene 19 views!
<mandel> ralsina, that video is great (by the accent from valencia)
<ralsina> mandel: I kinda understood everything, which is surprising
<mandel> ralsina, yes, he is from an area where the accent is very easy to understand, my accent is like the old lady in this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNkyEfnUHMo
<ralsina> mandel: if you told me she's speaking welsh, I'd believe you
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha
<dobey> pbbt
<mandel> ralsina, she is not happy because the mallorca football club lost hehe
<mandel> ralsina, we should translate the control panel, at least in catalan just for them ;)
<dobey> hrmm, some of these bugs look like they need to be backported
<ralsina> dobey: do we have an official "needs backporting" tag? If we don't, think of one ;-)
<dobey> "target to series"
<nessita> dobey: fixed and pushed to revno 235
<nessita> (u1cp apport branch)
<dobey> and "nominate for series" on distribution bugs
<dobey> nessita: cheers
<dobey> nessita: +1
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on the expense
<nessita> all: I'm leaving in 15 minutes (medical appointment and teaching duties after that). Anyone need anything?
<dobey> i could use an iced chai latte with a shot of spiced rum
<nessita> dobey: I will do my best ;-)
 * mandel coffe  break
 * alecu joins mandel
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: iced chai latte with spiced rum? Are you some sort of effete chinese pirate?
<dobey> how'd you guess?
<dobey> the opium den vents out in front of the sails
 * nessita -> gone
<nessita> bye all! see ya later
<gatox> nessita, bye
<dobey> ok, ubuntuone-client released and uploaded (waiting for approval) to ubuntu. lunch, and then ubuntuone-client-gnome
<dobey> bbiab
<Chipaca> ralsina: akgraner. akgraner: ralsina
<ralsina> akgraner: hi!
<akgraner> ralsina, hi!
<Chipaca> ralsina: the beer is a lie!
<ralsina> Chipaca: let me cancel my ticket to the UK then
<akgraner> in case Chipaca did tell you I have a goal to feature Ubuntu One once a week on the Ubuntu-User site between now and UDS...So I've interview aquarius and Chipaca (his interview will be up within the hour) - now I want to email you some questions and see what you would like to tell the world about in regards to your work on Ubuntu One
<ralsina> akgraner: I'm happy to do it!
<ralsina> akgraner: do you have my email?
<akgraner> haha - I just made pgraner a list of people he *has* to buy beer for from me at UDS :-)
<akgraner> yep it's on your lp page
<akgraner> :-)
<ralsina> akgraner: cool then :-)
 * ralsina is partial to light beers
<akgraner> I'll get you questions tomorrow - with a goal of publishing your interview next Tuesday
<ralsina> akgraner: cool, I'll reply tomorrow, depending on timezones and such you should have it thursday
<akgraner> thank you so very much!
<mandel> alecu, http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa370315
<alecu> mandel, "I believe there's no significant difference between calling msiexec.exe and calling MsiInstallProduct, but the latter may be more suitable if you want to wait for the complettion of the instalaltion"
<alecu> mandel, http://forum.installsite.net/index.php?showtopic=14238
<mandel> ralsina, alecu please take a look to this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/check-old-app/+merge/76867
<ralsina> mandel: ack, I am about to take a lunch break
<ralsina> mandel: text conflicts
<ralsina> alecu: can you answer to the comment on bug #764057 ? IIRC you did the logout inhibition
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764057 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""program is still running: ubuntu one file synchronization in progress" at logout (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764057
<alecu> ralsina, yup, I did. I'll check it out.
<dobey> oh fml
<mandel> ralsina, fixing
<ralsina> dobey: fix my lawn?
<ralsina> dobey: follow my lead?
<ralsina> dobey: anything I can help you with?
<dobey> fix my lawn; and finish reviewing my branch
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/gsd-schema/+merge/76771
<ralsina> dobey: dispatched a bolivian pigmy llama to take care of the lawn. Working on the review now.
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on the branch with the caveat that I have little idea what most of it does
<dobey> most of it is some insanity to maintain compatibility with older versions while using gsettings on oneiric+ :-/
<Chipaca> yay, insanity
<mandel> background music at the office: http://trololololololololololo.com/
<mandel> so far 3 plays :P
<alecu> ho-ho ho-ho-ho
 * dobey is listening to One Night in Bangkok
 * ralsina looks for the "hitler finds out about trololololo man" video
<ralsina> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5NO4qr2xu8
<dobey> i'll tell you what i want, what i really really want
<ralsina> dobey: please ;-)
<ralsina> you can be skinny spice
<mandel> ralsina, alecu merge issues have been fixed and pushed
<Chipaca> So tell me what you want, what you really really want,
<dobey> Mel C
<akgraner> Interview: John Lenton, Senior Engineering Manager for Ubuntu One  - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Interview-John-Lenton-Senior-Engineering-Manager-for-Ubuntu-One
 * Chipaca hides from the paparazzi
<dobey> this article must be frightening
<akgraner> Favorite quote from the article - " So getting good feedback on what is and isn't working is essential to making things work better across the board, and that is something that this community is great at. Telling us where we suck, so we can make it better, is awesome."
<dobey> akgraner: "It's all in launchpad," <- should be a period, not a comma, no :)
<mandel> dobey, not Mel C, please?get the ginger one if you must
<akgraner> I'll fix it ...
<ralsina> mandel: the ginger one has been a blonde for many years
<dobey> mandel: eh?
<akgraner> dobey, fixed thanks for pointing that out - :-)
<ralsina> "you guys suck at coloring!"
<akgraner> The more I learn about this team the more I like it!
<mandel> Chipaca, I expected a top-less pict, I'm disapointed :(
<mandel> ralsina, really? how do you know that?
<ralsina> mandel: that people think we suck at coloring, or that ginger spice is a blonde?
<mandel> ralsina, the ginger to blonde conversion
<ralsina> mandel: I got a copy of the mirror on the plane on my last trip to the uk
<mandel> ralsina, but what about colouring? if they have poblems the should talk with naranjito (gatox)
<ralsina> as in "The Mirror" not "a mirror"
<mandel> ralsina, I read a mirror, which is way funier :P
<dobey> oh i see why mandel likes her
 * ralsina goes back to read code
<dobey> "Before starting her music career, Halliwell had worked as a nightclub dancer in Majorca"
<ralsina> mandel was probably 12 at the time, thouh
<ralsina> mandel: http://twitter.com/#!/JuanBCabral/status/118706968058789888
<dobey> ralsina: yes, but it was Majorca
<ralsina> dobey: so, she lived within walking distance from baby mandel
<lisette> goodness gracious....
<lisette> ralsina: i have been pondering over the icon, but not much joy so far
<dobey> Majorca is like the Vegas of Spain
<ralsina> lisette: what specific problem with the icon? That it looks bad on the menu/taskbar?
<lisette> ralsina: it looks kinda crumbly
<dobey> what icon?
<ralsina> lisette: yes, but it's some sort of packaging problem
<ralsina> lisette: let me show you
<lisette> ralsina: only difference i can see is that other icons have way more colour versions in the .ico
<Chipaca> mandel: I *am* topless in that pic!
<lisette> chipaca: and you are a bit of a ginger blonde..
<dobey> lol
<ralsina> lisette: this is how it looks before I put it inside the installer: http://screencast.com/t/S7z0zhyX
<lisette> ralsina: wow!
<mandel> Chipaca, I only see your top :P
<gatox> here..... my computer went offline by its own a while ago
<ralsina> lisette: it's when I build it that it breaks and haven't been able to make it look good
<Chipaca> mandel: it's your proxy
<lisette> ralsina: that is weird.. no worries, if you can think of anything i can do to help tomorrow, let me know
<ralsina> lisette: cool, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, great tweet hehehe
<mandel> dobey, nah, I'm sure vegas is better
<dobey> grr, launchpad can be annoying sometimes
<alecu> mandel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/764057
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764057 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""program is still running: ubuntu one file synchronization in progress" at logout (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [High,Triaged]
<Chipaca> isn't that, like, by design?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well
<Chipaca> ah, but the design was for it to work ;-)
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> it does work
<ralsina> he doesn't like what it does, though
<dobey> the UI sucks
<dobey> and it shows up at times when it shouldn't
<dobey> i wouldn't necessarily call that "works"
<dobey> it's a bit hard trying to decypher what exactly the last commenter wants though
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> i think launchpad did exactly what i did not want it to do
<dobey> or i did, because i am a complete idiot
<dobey> FML.
<dobey> i am an idiot
<ralsina> the last commenter wants the sync to be finished. He seems to believe that if he is not told it's not finished, it will be finished.
<Chipaca> that might be misrepresenting him a tad
<ralsina> just a tad. Maybe two.
<dobey> le sigh
<ralsina> "I've tried "Logout anyway" and you are left with unsync'd changes."
<ralsina> Well, yes, because it doesn't sync when you are not logged in.
<dobey> try this again shall we
<ralsina> dobey: you are merging stuff with just my approval? Specially an approval that said "I don't really know what this does"?
<alecu> akgraner, Lovely article on Chipaca, thanks for publishing it! btw: I found a few typos on it: "found his was" -> "found his way", "together my brother" -> "together with my brother", "NTML" -> "NTLM"
<dobey> ralsina: why not? do you think it needs another approval?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, from someone who understand what it does. If such person exists, of course.
<ralsina> I thought our policy was 2 approvals per branch
<dobey> meh, rodrigo is gone
<ralsina> dobey: if you are really confident, go ahead, I just got jittery for a minute
 * beuno watches dobey carefully
<dobey> nothing to see here
<dobey> ralsina: of course i am confident; but need to get it landed, and released into ubuntu today too
<ralsina> dobey: in which cae, go ahead
<ralsina> case
<alecu> mandel, https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B2ZNuNCory2UNTRlNGUxYTAtNjU3Ny00ZTNlLWIwZTUtMzUxZjY4NzJlZTVj&hl=en_US
<tarvid> I uninstalled UbuntuOne on my laptop and it is still downloading files
<tarvid> how do I kill it completely on my laptop
<tarvid> I use this laptop in places with fragile bandwidth (Hughes Satellite) and I cannot allow arbitrary downloads and uploads
<nhaines> tarvid: if you uninstalled it, then it cannot still be running.
<nhaines> tarvid: First, open a terminal and run u1sdtool -d
<tarvid> root@tarvid-laptop:~# u1sdtool -d
<tarvid> Oops, an error ocurred:
<tarvid> Traceback (most recent call last):
<tarvid> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon exited with status 1
<tarvid> now it returns nothing
<tarvid> tarvid@tarvid-laptop:~$ u1sdtool -d
<tarvid> tarvid@tarvid-laptop:~$
<tarvid> probably needs another reboot
<dobey> nhaines: it can if it was uninstalled while it was running, and nothing was done to shut it down
<dobey> tarvid: what does "dpkg -l|grep ubuntuone" say?
<tarvid> tarvid@tarvid-laptop:~$ dpkg -l|grep ubuntuone
<tarvid> ii  banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore          2.0.0-2ubuntu2                             Media Management and Playback application - U1MS extension
<tarvid> ii  desktopcouch-ubuntuone                         1.0.7-0ubuntu2                             Ubuntu One connection extension for Desktop CouchDB
<tarvid> ii  libubuntuone-1.0-1                             0.10.0-0ubuntu1                            Ubuntu One widget library
<tarvid> ii  libubuntuone1.0-cil                            0.10.0-0ubuntu1                            CLI bindings for Ubuntu One widget library
<tarvid> ii  python-ubuntuone                               0.10.0-0ubuntu1                            Ubuntu One widget library
<tarvid> ii  python-ubuntuone-client                        1.6.2-0ubuntu1                             Ubuntu One client Python libraries
<tarvid> ii  python-ubuntuone-control-panel                 1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1                           Ubuntu One Control Panel Python Libraries
<dobey> you didn't uninstall it
<tarvid> ii  python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol               1.6.1-0ubuntu1                             Python library for Ubuntu One file storage and sharing service
<tarvid> ii  rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store                0.2.0-0ubuntu1                             Ubuntu One Music Store Rhythmbox plugin
<tarvid> ii  ubuntuone-client                               1.6.2-0ubuntu1                             Ubuntu One client
<dobey> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/ please
<tarvid> ii  ubuntuone-client-gnome                         1.6.2-0ubuntu1                             Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<tarvid> ii  ubuntuone-control-panel                        1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1                           Ubuntu One Control Panel
<tarvid> tarvid@tarvid-laptop:~$
<dobey> tarvid: you want to uninstall ubuntuone?
<tarvid> ubuntu software center say I can install it, that is where i uninstalled it
<dobey> you uninstalled the control panel ui is all i think
<dobey> tarvid: try running "sudo apt-get remove --purge python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol desktopcouch-ubuntuone"
<failure> tarvid: blah, stop calling on me :P "Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException:"
<dobey> failure: maybe you should /nick success then
<tarvid> probably partly so, in the technical items there are still a few green check marks
<failure> dobey: no, im a total failure :D
<failure> tarvid: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-couch ubuntuone-installer ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome ubuntuone-control-panel python-ubuntuone-client  python-ubuntuone-control-panel python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<dobey> failure: you've got it wrong, and specifying all that stuff is not necessary
<dobey> i already gave the correct command to run to *un*install u1 :)
<failure> it is default installed on my 11.10
<failure> aha
<failure> maybe not just jump into a discussion, i thoug he had problem with it, not that he want to uninstall it :P
<failure> though...
<alecu> mandel, http://maps.google.com/maps?q=borges+2184,+ciudad+de+buenos+aires&hl=en&sll=-34.586443,-58.422096&sspn=0.015793,0.031607&vpsrc=0&t=m&z=17
<alecu> mandel, and http://www.zapatillaspuro.com.ar/
<beuno> mandel, you in buenos aires?
<mandel> beuno, yes :)
<mandel> beuno, 'til the 30th so if you wanna go for dinner let me know
<mandel> I think alecu is getting tired of me and sending me far far away to buy shoes :P
<beuno> mandel, hahah, yeah, lets have dinner. Where are you staying?
<mandel> beuno, at alecu office :)
<beuno> mandel, so downtown-ish?
 * beuno doesn't know where that is
<mandel> beuno, yes, alecu can you give beuno  the actual address, I have a fish memory for this things
<beuno> mandel, let me track down the misses and I'll let you know when I'm free
<alecu> mandel, I'm giving beuno the address
<beuno> mandel, I live about 15 blocks from there, which is convenient
<mandel> beuno, cool, so if you are bored (I'll probably) let me know :)
<beuno> mandel, are you around for another hour?  my wife's in class, want to make sure I didn't promise anything for today
<mandel> beuno, sure,  I'll be around :)
<mandel> beuno, I can wait hehe
<nhaines> dobey: aww, I got pulled into going to lunch right after I gave the command.  But at least he got it fixed.  :D
<nhaines> It's not working on my laptop.  I should probably file a bug or something.
<nhaines> On my laptop, in the control panel and when I run u1sdtool -c or -d it says:
<nhaines> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "connect" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon" doesn't exist
<dobey> have a good evening all
<dobey> nhaines: do you have ubuntuone-file-storage-api installed?
<nhaines> dobey: it used to be!
<nhaines> Everything was working.  I think this is an oneiric beta 1 install and it's just had normal updates since then.
<nhaines> dobey: no, I don't have that installed.  It's listed as being in universe.
<nhaines> I'm about to just reinstall the ubuntuone packages.
#ubuntuone 2011-09-28
<akgraner> alecu - thanks - I try to catch all those things but often miss a few
<akgraner> I'll get that fixed
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<gord> hi all, anyone know how i can get u1 to share a folder without using nautilus? its nautilus integration broke on this machine for some reason (on 11.10) so i don't get any options to do it
<gatox> hi everyone
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<gatox> nessita, good morning
<nessita> gatox: hi there. I owe you reviews, I'll do them now :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'm finishing with a branch for a high bug too
<nessita> gatox: did you ever finished/submitted the branch that replaces some of the mock tests in sso?
<gatox> nessita, not yet... i couldn't because i was working in some high bugs
<nessita> gatox: is ok, you can tackle that next, since we're not targeting a date now
<gatox> nessita, ok, let me finish with this bug which is important and then i will finish that
<nessita> of course
<nessita> gatox: no hurries at all
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<mandel> gatox, hello, I own you a diff, but I ccould not buidl yesterday the package cause I had to reinstall xcode for that :(
<mandel> gatox, I'll have it in a few mins :)
<gatox> mandel, no problem!!! i red your twit about xcode :P
<mandel> gatox, yeah, is terrible, the problem I had is that my pyqt on the mac did not have webkit (must be and old version) so I had to compile sip and pyqt and make was not there, WTF?!?!
<gatox> mandel, yacks!!!! it seems that pyqt is always a few versions below in mac
<mandel> gatox, well, they don't have a package so you have to keep track of it and compile it when needed, is not as easy as apt-get :P
<gatox> :P
<nessita> mandel: good morning!
<nessita> gatox: did you talk to mandel re: editor and blank spaces?
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<gatox> nessita, nop
<gatox> nessita, but i'm ninja-evangelizando anyway
<ralsina> mandel: USE A REAL EDITOR PLEASE?
<ralsina> nessita: there :-)
<nessita> mandel: hey, seems like (some of) your editor(s) are not configured to trim trialing spaces... could you please check that?
<nessita> ralsina: or that :-)
<gatox> like......... i don't know...... ninja
<gatox> jeje
 * ralsina looks forward to the first file committed with \\r EOLs
 * ralsina switched to ninja on windows today
<mandel> ralsina, I use vim with the settings from the python core developers, so what is the problem?
<mandel> nessita, ^
<ralsina> mandel: doesn't trim spaces
<ralsina> I forgot to pep8-check your merge into -installer on friday and it had a bunch of those
<nessita> mandel: your last branch of autoupdate added lines longer than 79 chars and trailing spaces
<gatox> ralsina, cool :P
<ralsina> I wonder if we should just have a set of pre-commit hooks
<nessita> mandel: these were added by your branch http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/697852/
<mandel> ralsina, autocmd BufWritePre *.py normal m`:%s/\s\+$//e
<mandel> `` does the trick for me
<ralsina> mandel: in my editor, just clicking "save" does the trick ;-)
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-deprecated-service/+merge/77241 ?
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<mandel> ralsina, that is what that line does :)
<ralsina> mandel: it clicks save in my editor???? Vim is almighty! ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: I suppose you checked nothing uses that, right? If yes, the branch is trivial and I will approve it as soon as the tests are done
<nessita> ralsina: I made a grep over all our projects, and found that somce utilities scripts from u1-servers were using it, but I have a branch in progress to fix that (will not breake until sso version in ubunet source tree is bumped)
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<mandel> nessita, sure
<mandel> nessita, can you let me know the branch that added the pep8 issues so that I can fix it
<nessita> mandel: gatox fixed all the issues already. The branch was your last installer branch.
<dobey> ralsina: pre-commit hooks in bzr are pain
<dobey> ralsina: it would be nice if we could tell pep8 to exit with a non-zero return code though, then problem would be solved :)
<ralsina> dobey: it's kinda easy, since it's never supposed to print anything unless there is an error
<ralsina> like [ -z `pep8 whatever`]
<dobey> true, but having to do that is kind of lame
<dobey> it should just exit 1 or something if it prints things
<dobey> like everything else on the planet does
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> I wonder if pep8 has an issue tracker somewhere
<dobey> i don't know. i want to get all our stuff on pyflakes + pep8, and get rid of pylint; it was also mentioned before that there's a flake8 or something that's basically pyflakes+pep8 already
<nessita> dobey: hey there! I saw an email this morning saying "1140 revisions were removed from the branch. " where "the branch" is u1client, and I freaked out. Then I saw that nothign was missing in u1client... any idea what happened?
<dobey> nessita: yes; i screwed up yesterday. then promply fixed it when i saw what i did
<nessita> dobey: oh, ok. Everything is fixed now then?
<dobey> yep
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> side effect of urgency driven development ;)
<ralsina> pyflakes is easy to use because it misses way too much stuff
<dobey> pyflakes is easy to use because it's extensible and not compltely batshit insane like pylint
<ralsina> OTOH, pylint finds way too much stuff and is semi-broken on windows (reads PYTHONOATH wrong)
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> hrmm, alecu no aqui
<nessita> dobey: he should be entering any time now
<nessita> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> dobey: hey, I see no client nightlies build since 2011-09-08, are we still havng the "reached the limit of builds" error?
<gatox> me
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu: standup?
<ralsina> me
<dobey> nessita: yes, i haven't had time to file a bug against LP for that yet; it's been a lower priority than dealing with oneiric
<nessita> dobey: of course, can I help somehow?
<nessita> mandel: say me
<nessita> DONE: Email catch up, bosses catch up, open-heart meeting, proposed branch for bug #859635
<nessita> TODO: finish bug #859635, start ussoc cleanup! :-D
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 859635 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "Remove the deprecated DBus iface (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859635
<dobey> λ DONE: releases/uploads/stable branches
<dobey> λ TODO: tickets, debugging
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reset Password and some work on the flow related to forgotten and current user sign in too.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Start migrating test to not mocker.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: release stuff, administrivia, reviews, organizing my head, call, mgmt call
<ralsina> TODO: finish thinking what we should work on
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> me
<nessita> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Implemented code to uninstall msi (I need to clean the pep8 issues) Look at migrating data from old beta to new (we need to make sure we do nto brake things when we generate lots of uplaods."
<mandel> TODO: as said, clean code and junt people for reviews
<mandel> BLOCKED no
<nessita> mandel: you with alecu?
<mandel> nessita, I'm at his office but not with him
<mandel> nessita, maybe he is taking amelia to the kinder or something
<alecu> mandel, or something
<nessita> alecu: hi there! dobey was looking for you, and I was eager to read your standup
<alecu> nessita, were you looking for me?
<alecu> nessita, I pasted my standup a few lines above
<nessita> alecu: you did? I don't see them... have a timestamp?
<duanedesign> mandel: trying to help a user with a stuck windows download. So far the only thing i can find is this exception. https://pastebin.canonical.com/53489/
<alecu> nessita, 10:06
<dobey> hrmm
<alecu> dobey, you were looking for me?
<nessita> alecu: I don't have that, actually I see you coming in at 10:11
<nessita> (10:11:33 AM) alecu [~alecu@186.19.234.137] entered the room.
<nessita> alecu: can you please re-paste?
<dobey> alecu: you didn't paste your standup after joining the channel at least :)
<alecu> nessita, above that!
<mandel> duanedesign, let me take a look
<dobey> alecu: i was wondering if you were going to fix your ubuntuone-client branch so it will land :)
<alecu> DONE: read a lot on proxies, discussed proxy issues with mandel, started a design document for the proxy features
<alecu> TODO: more proxies
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: this is all I have above! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/698486/
<alecu> dobey, which branch are you referring to?
<ralsina> alecu: I don't see it either
<mandel> duanedesign, can you get me a longer log please
<ralsina> duanedesign: is that on windows?
<dobey> alecu: the unicode one
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on deprecated_interface
<dobey> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unicode-usernames/+merge/76145
<alecu> ok, probably my irc client thought it was connected, but it was not
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I've repasted my standup (10:16) did it show up now?
<nessita> alecu: yes, thanks
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> alecu: yes, thanks
<duanedesign> ralsina: yes mandel, i can
<alecu> dobey, oh, I see that it's failing with a UnicodeEncodeError now. I'll take a look in an hour or so.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I still have the server-timestamp branches to finish, but as we discussed with ralsina I'm using the mini sprint with mandel to plan the proxy work.
<nessita> alecu: the main issue is that oneiric final freeze is tomorrow
<nessita> alecu: so if there is something to ship to Ubuntu, it has to be today
<alecu> nessita, this is not for oneiric, it's for windows
<nessita> alecu: right, and the hash queue delay is server only?
<alecu> nessita, no, the hash queue delay is a client side branch, and it was merged a few weeks ago.
<alecu> nessita, the server fixes were just for the failing server tests.
<alecu> also, regarding the other branch, the server-timestamp feature I'm still implementing, we need to test it a lot, and mrPresi already pointed out a few server caching problems with it.
<alecu> (mrPresi == pindonga)
<nessita> alecu: ack, thanks for that info
<alecu> no prob.
<ralsina> yes, the timestamp branch is at least a week off
<ralsina> and in linux, we do have a "simple" solution (install ntp!)
<alecu> also, the timestamp branch may be critical on windows, but it's "medium" on windows.
<alecu> ralsina, we should suggest the GPLd ntp client on windows too.
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<nessita> gatox: ping
<alecu> ralsina, since I installed it on my devel VMs, I never had that issue anymore. And I used to have it a lot.
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: I'm IRL testing the captcha loading branch in installer
<gatox> nessita, ajap...
<nessita> gatox: and what I see is that as soon as I open the installer, the overlay is shown, even if I did not click on register
<nessita> gatox: that should not be there: the loading overlay shoul only be shown in the register screen (when loading captcha)
<ralsina> that's because we are loading the captcha in __init__
<gatox> nessita, can you send me an screenshot?? i don't quite follow
<ralsina> and we should load it in initializePage
<ralsina> that's a sso fix
<nessita> gatox: open the installer with your captcha branch, having the sso captcha branch in the PYTHONPATH
<nessita> gatox: you will get the overlay in the first screen of the installer
 * gatox testing...
<nessita> gatox: and that's not good, we need that overlay only in the registration screen
<ralsina> dobey, nessita, gatox, mandel, alecu (and eric, if you come back to the team at the time): december sprint is official
<gatox> ralsina, cool
<nessita> ralsina: meaning book tickets?
<ralsina> so, start booking
<thisfred> ralsina: ah, eh when? where?
<dobey> we have hotel then? is it same as everyone else?
<thisfred> was there mail about this?
<ralsina> gatox: you need to do a branch in SSO that delays initialization of the captcha until the page is initialized
<ralsina> thisfred: sorry, we discussed it on mumble :-/
<thisfred> np
<dobey> thisfred: and by we, he means "not us"
<ralsina> thisfred: since you are on loan, you are not coming unless the loan ends
<ralsina> dobey: SORRY OK ;-)
<ralsina> it's official since 2 minutes ago. Consider this "discussion" ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: ok, then I don't know yet, I guess. I think the idea is I come back after UDs
<ralsina> the hotel is not booked yet, but will surely be either the same as the other sprints or 1 block away
<ralsina> thisfred: cool, then I'll add you!
<dobey> well even if he was still on loan, i think he'd still be going under a different guise to a different sprint :)
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, there is that :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: let's confirm this with Chipaca and jdo
<duanedesign> mandel: tried to innclude what i thought was relevant. I got a whole archive of logs from the user. It has two exception logs and a status.log at the end. https://pastebin.canonical.com/53512/
<dobey> so either way, he should be booking tickets :P
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh now i see
<thisfred> so, question remains, where and when?
<mandel> duanedesign, ok, thx
 * mandel looking
<ralsina> thisfred: buenos aires
<ralsina> thisfred: december 5-9
<mandel> ralsina, is that 100% sure, I'd like to book my tickets so I dont have to go around the globe :)
<ralsina> mandel: it is
<mandel> ralsina, cool
<thisfred> uh oh, that's my anniversary... This is not gonna sit well :)
<ralsina> thisfred: romantic tango vacation?
<thisfred> I doubt my wife can get time off, but I'll certainly propose it
<dobey> thisfred: i hear your wife liked buenos aires :P
<thisfred> hell yeah
<ralsina> december is nice. Hot bot not horribly hot
<ralsina> but*
<Chipaca> confirm what with who?
<ralsina> Chipaca: thisfred and sprint
<mandel> duanedesign, that looks terrible :(
<thisfred> Chipaca: when the loan to accounts expires, basically
<ralsina> sprint is confirmed, I am deciding if I want to piss eric's wife by making him travel on his anniversary
<Chipaca> ralsina: well, he'll be there either with desktop or with accounts. Here's hoping it's accounts.
<thisfred> dates are the same exactly?
<ralsina> you are hoping it's accounts?
<dobey> thisfred: yeah, dates are same
<mandel> ralsina, everyone is runing away from the desktop :P
<thisfred> Not me.
<dobey> the "desktop" is dead; i don't know why people can't see that
<duanedesign> mandel: oh no :\ terrible is not good.
<mandel> duanedesign, is there a bug for this?
<dobey> ralsina: we need to rename our team to awesome+, because it's really what we do.
<duanedesign> mandel: no this was a user that contacted us through support
<ralsina> duanedesign, mandel: looks like screwed metadata to me
<duanedesign> hmm
<alecu> guys and gals, I need to make the run for the kinder, see you in a half hour or so.
<alecu> mandel, I'll be there soon
<ralsina> bye alecu!
<nessita> gatox: let me know when is fixed
<gatox> nessita, ok
<duanedesign> oh, ralsina. Thanks for contributing to the facebook page. Any comments are greatly appreciated.
<ralsina> duanedesign: np, I just take a look every now and then to see if I can help :-)
<duanedesign> :)
<mandel> ralsina, it does look like that except for the fact that we got this 'failure: I/O operation on closed file'
<ralsina> mandel: that could be just a logging problem
<ralsina> or that a file got locked while syncdaemon was writing (much scarier)
<ralsina> or rather, reading
<mandel> ralsina, that is why I'm thinking
<ralsina> I say reading because it was an upload
<dobey> duanedesign: speaking of help; why is the link to the interview with chipaca posted 3 times from facebook (on twitter)? :P
<Chipaca> because I'm 3x awesome, clearly
<nessita> gatox: added Needs Info to ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect
<nessita> gatox: also, I think the commit message for the sso branch is not accurate, since what that branch is fixing is provide a new method in the linux side
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll review that in a while, i'm fixing some test in pass recover
<nessita> gatox: ack
<duanedesign> dobey: ugh, i will look at that.
<mandel> ralsina, duanedesign I'm moving this conversation to #chicharra so that verterok can give us a hand
<ralsina> mandel: cool, good luck!
<verterok> mandel: I'm here
<nessita> ralsina: have any ideas for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/860700 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 860700 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Error message when starting PYTHON27.dll not found (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> nessita: not really
<ralsina> nessita: that seems to indicate that a file got deleted but he says he reinstalled
<ralsina> I'll ask for some info
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> np
<ralsina> who needs a rview from me before I start a non-interruptible task?
<ralsina> gatox, nessita, dobey, mandel:  ^
<nessita> ralsina: not here
<gatox> ralsina, me!
<ralsina> gatox: where?
<gatox> ralsina, let me give you the links
<dobey> not yet
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-refresh/+merge/76621
<mandel> ralsina, I do
<mandel> ralsina, give me a sec I'll get the mp
<ralsina> mandel: shoot
<mandel> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/check-old-app
<mandel> nessita, if you can give me an extra one it would be greatly appreciated ^
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: I will!
<mandel> all pep8 issues should be fixed
<ralsina> gatox: isn't captcha-refresh the branch we were talking about a while ago that causes the installer to show the overlay on startup?
<nessita> mandel: OldBetaUpdateTestCase should also test are_updates_present and perform_update, no?
<gatox> ralsina, yes, there are two captcha refresh, one for sso and one for the installer..... don't review that yet, i have to look where i should apply the change
<ralsina> ok, queuing then
<gatox> ralsina, yes, there are two captcha refresh, one for sso and one for the installer..... don't review that yet, i have to look where i should apply the change
<mandel> nessita, let me take a look
<ralsina> gatox: sso is doing the refresh_captcha a bit early, in setupUi
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i'll check there then
<ralsina> gatox: OTOH, moving it to later means that the UI is a bit less responsive, since the user will have to wait for the captcha
<mandel> nessita, the tests for that are in a previous branch, this is for the migration from the old to the new while the autoupdater is for everyone
<ralsina> gatox: ideally, we should do it in setupUi but not show the overlay unless somehow the user is already on that page
<ralsina> gatox: sot of checking for a flag on initializePage, and show the overlay if the captcha is not ready yet
<ralsina> s/sot/sort/
<nessita> mandel: ah, then I'll start with the other one
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<nessita> mandel: no, wait
<mandel> nessita, AutoupdaterTestCase is the test case for auto-updating, the idea is that the migration code will be deprecated rather quickly
<nessita> mandel: I started with the first branch, the one that does not depend on any other branch
<mandel> nessita, :)
<nessita> mandel: so, these methods:
<nessita> 92+    are_updates_present = lambda *args, **kwargs: False
<nessita> 93+    perform_update = lambda *args, **kwargs: None
<nessita> mandel: are added but have no tests
<ralsina> gatox: on network-detect, why only when using --installer? You need network on the other case too! :-)
<nessita> mandel: you're saying those are meant to be used in another branch?
<gatox> ralsina, in every next??...... i based that in your branch where that was only being checked on the next from License Page
<mandel> nessita, no, are_updates_present and perform update are in trunk, and have their own tests (on linux are_updates_present is tested to return always false)
<nessita> mandel: then why the diff is showing those as new addings?
<mandel> nessita, I removed a trailing white space
<nessita> ah!
<mandel> :P
<nessita> mandel: added NF so we do a better error handing in is_old_beta_installed. Defaulting to True for any return code other than  ERROR_UNKNOWN_PRODUCT is too error prone
<nessita> mandel: from http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa370130%28v=vs.85%29.aspx, I see we should be checking against ERROR_SUCCESS
<mandel> nessita, for that I'd say is better to do a if error in (ERROR_SUCCESS, ERROR_MORE_DATA) since in our case the mean more or less the same
<mandel> nessita, ERROR_MORE_DATA is returned when the buffer allocated is to small but the property is indeed there (there is no way to know the size upfront)
<mandel> and we remove the if
<nessita> mandel: if we get ERROR_MORE_DATA we need to call again with more buffer space
<nessita> mandel: do not assume the old beta is installed if we get more data
<mandel> nessita, we do not need to call it again, the thing works in the following way, we query for the information of a uid, the information is stored in a COM property (que es una mierda) y the uid is present in the system, that is the msi was installed, we either get a sucess (yeas, the property is small) or a need more that
<mandel> nessita, both errors state that the uid is indeed know by the system ergo we do have the app installed
<nessita> mandel: ok, please add a big and clear comment stating that :-)
<mandel> nessita, sure :)
<nessita> mandel: so when we read a couple of months from now we don't think is a bug
<mandel> nessita, changing the code now then :)
<nessita> mandel: and I think you also meant "adding tests"! :-)
<ralsina> gatox: sorry for the delay: not on every next() but on the beginning even if called without --installer
<ralsina> gatox: when I did my branch there was no --installer option :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok!
<mandel> yes, and that hehe
<dobey> mandel: i'm glad you approved my branch that landed 2 days ago, today :P
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I did not see it was merged hhehe
<mandel> dobey, I finished the tests and then went to approve without refreshing the page :P
<alecu> mandel, http://blog.robbowley.net/2011/09/21/estimation-is-at-the-root-of-most-software-project-failures/
<czajkowski> mandel: http://twitpic.com/6rwkgi/full#
<gatox> alecu, interesting
<gatox> nessita, ralsina review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/pass-recover/+merge/77346
<nessita> gatox: I will queue that up after the current ones
<gatox> nessita, ok
<dobey> ok, must get lunch; bbiab
<mandel> nessita, I pushed the changes already (sorry I forgot to ping you)
<mandel> czajkowski, hahahaha
<czajkowski> mandel: if I have to ue windows it's gonna be my way!
<ralsina> gatox, mandel: just in case you want a new android phone, I can get this one for you when I go to the UK sprint: http://bit.ly/nqhjJD
<gatox> ralsina, nop...... but if you want to get something like this: http://www.arroba.com.mx/byte/blog/wp-content/uploads/dell_m17x_alienware_front.jpg PLEASE LET ME KNOW! :P
<mandel> ralsina, I might ping you from spain about it, I dont know if I'm getting a new one from vodafone
<ralsina> gatox: missed the name of the place? ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: orange phones are unlocked. That's nice
<gatox> ralsina, ah right..... i don't know where to get it :P
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha I missed it, nice one!
<ralsina> gatox: an alienware? Who are you, sheldor the magnificent?
<gatox> ralsina, jejejee i want super hardware! :P
<ralsina> gatox: that's just too hard to bring back
<gatox> ralsina, i know.... odio los problemas de importaciones!! :P
<ralsina> I could ddo it, but I am already brining one for my wife
<gatox> ralsina, no problem!! i can wait, there's no rush
<ralsina> nessita is out of power
<ralsina> meaning her lights are out, not that someone deposed her government
<dobey> i thought Buenos Aires was the seat of power for AR anyway :)
<dobey> a coup in cordoba probably wouldn't accomplish much?
<ralsina> well, actually... there is historical precedent
<ralsina> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cordobazo
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> I mean, not *successful* precedent ;-)
<dobey> given all the smoke in the pictures on that page, it doesn't seem like it was a *civil* uprising :P
<ralsina> cordoba is pretty flammable
<dobey> so it would seem
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> webkit is such a pain
<dobey> meh, gdb
<mandel> ralsina, when you have time, this is also for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall-old-app
<ralsina> mandel: will get to it, but I have a queue :-)
<mandel> ralsina, sure, no problem :)
<ralsina> gatox: lint problems in pass-recover, adding them to the MP
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i'm finishing with captcha-refresh.......... and that involve 2 branches
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, when getting the special folders, why do you use SHGetSpecialFolderPathA insteand of SHGetSpecialFolderPathW ?
<ralsina> mandel: ignorance!
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll fix that in my branch, since you are not getting the unicode one
<ralsina> I was young and naïve!
<ralsina> the dog told me to!
<ralsina> ok, thanks.
<mandel> ralsina, and here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/bb762204(v=vs.85).aspx
<mandel> ralsina, read the remarks, are we using the right function?
<ralsina> mandel: including a redistributable is a pain
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> so, I would say "yes we are" :)
<dobey> i wish it wasn't so hard to build code written in a real language, on windows
<ralsina> at least until we deprecate XP. Maybe you can add a comment to that effect
<mandel> ralsina, will do
<mandel> dobey, you mean c?
<ralsina> C++ is pretty easy to build, it's just annoying to write!
<dobey> mandel: well, vala
<ralsina> Oh, "real" ;-)
<dobey> well it outputs C, so only the C needs to be built on windows
<dobey> but we can easily write code in vala and immediately have bindings for pretty much every language anyone actually uses, on linux
<dobey> but on windows, well… :(
<mandel> dobey, I have been told that shotwell can just compile with certain versions of vala, is that correct?
<mandel> and if it is, do we want that problem?
<dobey> mandel: i don't know
<dobey> mandel: shotwell is insane. i don't know what versions it must have to compile; but requiring vala >= 0.12.0 or whatever seems like a fine problem
<dobey> it's not like any modern C code compiles on a system using gcc 2.x with libc5 still :)
 * nessita is back
<dobey> i guess the coup is over
<nessita> dobey: world coup?
<nessita> :-D
<dobey> 12:10 < ralsina> nessita is out of power
<dobey> 12:10 < ralsina> meaning her lights are out, not that someone deposed her  government
<nessita> lol
<nessita> so do I still get to boss around? :-D
<dobey> you can try
<mandel> ralsina, what are the special folder used in the installer, I want to give them var names, reading this dll.SHGetSpecialFolderPathW(None, buf, 5, False) fucks up my brain
<mandel> what is 5?!?!
<ralsina> see what they are assigned to
<ralsina> mandel: ^
<mandel> ralsina, cool thx hehe
<mandel> did not see that :)
<ralsina> np :-)
 * ralsina is not *THAT* evil
<mandel> ralsina, if you were a perl programmer you would have been for sure
 * mandel hears ralsinas voice: with 2 lines of code I have executed the script, stolen your tv and your wife is going to have my baby
<duanedesign> mandel: on the windows client file names will be limited to utf8, similar to the Ubuntu client?
<dobey> sort of but more so
<duanedesign> i have a user who is having issues with chinese characters. Which I understand are currently not supported in the beta but will in the full release
<dobey> are they not utf-8?
<dobey> or unicode at all?
<dobey> i have a file in my ubuntu one account with chinese characters in the name, just fine
<dobey> though i haven't used the windows client
<ralsina> duanedesign: the problem is only with the username being unicode or the "Documents and settings" folder being unicode (in XP)
<ralsina> duanedesign: if the whole path up to "Ubuntu One" is non-unicode and the filename is unicode, that should work in the beta.
<dobey> speaking of unicode
<dobey> alecu: fix your branch! :)
<dobey> ralsina: by non-unicode, you mean US-ASCII?
<duanedesign> thank you dobey ralsina
<ralsina> dobey: probably extended ascii works ;-)
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> ralsina: i am guessing KOI8-R doesn't work :)
<ralsina> dobey: "things for which str(x) doesn't crash in python" is the right term ;-)
<dobey> or ISO8859-15
<dobey> heh
<dobey> so ASCII :)
<alecu> dobey, make tarmac use en_US.UTF-8!
<dobey> alecu: no
<dobey> alecu: having it catch such bugs is quite nice :)
<alecu> dobey, I'm working on fixing it, but it sucks. All ubuntus we support have en_US.UTF-8 already set on LANG
<alecu> dobey, and we don't have that issue on windows, because it has a sane handling of unicode paths
 * ralsina reads what alecu wrote and walks away slowly
<alecu> ralsina, I said "unicode", not "long"
<ralsina> hehehe
<dobey> alecu: unicode or utf-8?
<dobey> Windows-CP1251 isn't quite either :)
<nessita> dobey: can I please have (sometime in the future) a trivialish review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/update-sso/+merge/77370 ?
<nessita> mandel: ping
<dscassel> Is this the right place to ask questions about the music store?
<mandel> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: any news on https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-deprecated-service/+merge/77241 ?
<nessita> dscassel: yes, what issue are you having?
 * alecu will have lunch
<nessita> mandel: also, did you push to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/check-old-app/+merge/76867? I don't see any chances after my review
<dscassel> nessita: I'm in Canada. 7digital has a Canadian store, but the Ubuntu One music store sends me to 7digital's international store, which is way more expensive with much less selection.
<dscassel> Is this a bug? Or a contract thing?
<nessita> dscassel: let me ask the experts
<nessita> rye or duanedesign, ping
<dscassel> nessita: Thanks.
<mandel> nessita, I ran the tests in your branch, I need to set it to approve as soons as I've read the changes, but it seems is mostly deletes and some import changes
<nessita> mandel: it nukes the deprecared SSOCredentials class
<mandel> nessita, and yes, I forgot to push, going it now
<nessita> mandel: so yes, mostly removes
<mandel> nessita, I'm noticed, which is really really good
<mandel> nessita, I just want to make sure is not used anywhere :)
<mandel> nessita, revno of the branch should be 76 now
<nessita> mandel: ack
<dobey> dscassel: it's not quit either, really.
<dscassel> dobey: How so?
<dobey> dscassel: though we are planning on a way to get a canadian store up.
<mandel> nessita, I'll give the final +1 to your branch after lunch, ok?
<nessita> mandel: ok
<dscassel> dobey: Glad to hear it. :)
<dobey> dscassel: i'n not really sure how best to describe it, but there are some changes to the store structure we want to make, and it would make it much easier for us to add more regional stores. it's also unfortunate that amazon doesn't have a canadian mp3 store :-/
<dobey> dscassel: but hopefully in the next few months we can have that working with a .ca store :)
<gatox> nessita, ralsina branch fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/captcha-refresh/+merge/76622
<nessita> gatox: did you need to change something on sso?
<nessita> mandel: your check-old-app branch has several lint issues
<gatox> nessita, you have also the branch for captcha refresh in sso: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-refresh but no changes were applied there
<nessita> gatox: right, I was wondering since ralsina mentioned the issue was in sso. Looking now!
<ralsina> nessita: I changed my mind slightly ;-)
<nessita> ah
<gatox> nessita, no..... it was fixed in the installer..... it was easy
<nessita> great news ;-)
<ralsina> I wanted the captcha to be initiaized when showing the page, but that would make it slower, so we found a better solution
<duanedesign> nessita: pong
<ralsina> gatox: approving the sso captcha branch, starting on the -installer one
<gatox> ralsina, cool
<duanedesign> nessita: i am reading scrollback now :)
<nessita> duanedesign: hi there, I was hoping you could give some info to dscassel about the music store redirecting him to the international store... dobey answered, but maybe you have more info?
<nessita> duanedesign: ok :-)
<dobey> nessita: the issue is we don't have a canadian store :)
<duanedesign> yeah our stores dont match all 7digitals stores which causes a little confusion
<nessita> oh, I see
<duanedesign> hmm, coffee getting low. Do not know what will come first EOD or EOC :(
<nessita> mandel: added some needs fixing to take care of
<gatox> ralsina, lint issues fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/pass-recover/+merge/77346
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on ubuntuone-windows-installer/captcha-refresh
<gatox> ralsina, cool
<nessita> gatox: remember I added a needs info to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> nessita, yep, i'm looking at that right now
<mandel> nessita, okis
<mandel> nessita, nearly done with your branch
<nessita> mandel: great, let me know since is a dep for me
<mandel> nessita, I have a question, qhen you cleaned this code, did yu take a look to see if we where using the old creds class outised sso?
<nessita> mandel: yes sir
<mandel> nessita, ah, cool, you rock :)
<mandel> nessita, +1
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<nessita> dobey:  hey, when you have a moment (no hurry), you can re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/update-sso/+merge/77370? I had to make some changes because I found that AuthorizationDenied and CredentialsError weren't handled when using the new iface...
<nessita> dobey: also, would you know how can I test that IRL?
<Atlantic777> is ubuntuone down? status says that it's ok, but can't access it
<Atlantic777> apache error
<nessita> Atlantic777: what URL?
<Atlantic777> oh, sorry, fake alarm
<Atlantic777> other urls seems to work
<Atlantic777> just few aren't
<nessita> Atlantic777: which few? :-) (so I can report to our admins)
<dobey> nessita: make, and do "LD_PRELOAD=`pwd`/libsyncdaemon/.libs/libsyncdaemon-1.0.so.1.0.0 tomboy"
<dobey> nessita: probably without having a token already
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<Atlantic777> nessita: this one http://ubuntuone.com/62dxagNGKYEc3AoG1bGylA
<Atlantic777> but it's posted again
<Atlantic777> now it works
<dobey> nessita: how did the oneiric upgrade go btw? :)
<nessita> dobey: you can guess I chickened out... but I will do it, will start with my laptop
<nessita> dobey: what should I see? nothing changes in the output, no matter if I have or not have credentials
<nessita> all I get is [INFO 16:12:42.888] Initializing Mono.Addins
<mandel> alecu, http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb761273(v=vs.85).aspx
<alecu> mandel, http://json-rpc.org/
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/txsymmetricjsonrpc
<dobey> nessita: you need to configure sync in the prefs i think
<nessita> ok looking
<nessita> brb
<dobey> nessita: or open the prefs, and then authorize in the control panel...
<dobey> impatient people
<ralsina> gotta go pickup the kid and then I babysit, so I will do some reviews late at night, mail me what you need!
<jo-erlend> I was thinking that it would be cool for our Ubuntu loco to have a shared resource for things we make. It would be nice if I could simply share a folder with ubuntu-no and have it stored on a central server that we have. Is this acceptable use of the service?
<barry> i just dist-upgraded my oneiric box and now it seems tomboy lost the ability to sync to u1.  is this a known problem?
<dobey> is it interview a bunch of u1 week or something?
<jo-erlend> barry, no: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<jo-erlend> dobey?
<dobey> jo-erlend: we don't support sharing to launchpad teams
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<dobey> jo-erlend: you'd have to share the folder to everyone individually
<dobey> if you sent a share invite to a mailing list, the first person to claim it would get the share, not everyone
<jo-erlend> it's not a big deal. It'll probably make more sense to use ssh, but with Ubuntu One it'd be synced with the server automatically, making it available to others from the server.
<dobey> barry: it is :(
<dobey> barry: i think configuring any sync service is broken right now :-/
<barry> dobey: okay, i'll wait then
<dobey> jo-erlend: i think your "?" was in response to my interview week comment; an interview with chipaca went up yesterday, and today an interview with aquarius just went up
<barry> dobey: btw, the problem is that tomboy->preferences->sync has no u1 option
<nessita> dobey: when you can, would you help me finding out if there is an easy way to create an empty dict in C? other than calling g_hash_table_new (which requires some funcs as args). I need an empty dict to pass in a DBus call, it will not be modified by anyone.
<mandel> nessita, I just pushed the branch with all the changes you recomended. There was on of the tests you asked for missing, so it will appear in the diff and you will be able to find the other one easily
<jo-erlend> dobey, oh, ok :)
<dobey> nessita: C doesn't have dicts. and for glib-based code, you would need to create a new hash table, and destroy it when done using it
<dobey> nessita: doing dbus stuff in C is quite atrocious really
<dobey> meh, my laptop is so slow with oneiric :(
<mandel> nessita, I did no manage to run u1lint in my o vm, so apoligies if there are any lint issues
 * mandel considers porting u1dev tools to all the platforms he uses
<dobey> barry: oh i guess the main issue got "fixed" then; choose "Tomboy Web" as it is set up to sync to u1 by default
<dobey> mandel: ?
<barry> dobey: ah, okay.  it's a little confusing since i had no idea tomboy web meant u1!
<dobey> mandel: it works on linux and windows no?
<mandel> dobey, yes, is lint the one that has problems
<alecu> nessita, g_hash_table_new (g_str_hash, g_str_equal)
<dobey> barry: yeah, we had to drop the previous nicer integration bits, because it just wasn't working well with the new tomboy and we didn't have resources to fix it for oneiric :(
<dobey> mandel: oh, pylint is the problem you mean?
<mandel> dobey, yes, that is the guy
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> dobey, alecu: thanks
<dobey> mandel: so u1lint is fine, but pylint is just cazzo?
<alecu> nessita, or (NULL, NULL) would do for your case too.
<mandel> dobey, u1lint works, and call pylint and the pylint is screwed up
<barry> dobey: i'm not so sure this is working though.  when it hits the browser, it asks for confirmation of the computer access with the computer name "None" (sans quotes).  After changing that and clicking "Add this computer", i still can't save in the preferences panel
<mandel> dobey, specially when it looks for paths etc..
<dobey> mandel: that's why i want to move everything to pyflakes
<dobey> barry: hrmm, oh, so i guess that isn't fixed. :(
<barry> dobey: is there a bug # i can subscribe to?
<dobey> yes, but i don't recall what it is right now
<barry> okay, no worries, thanks
<dobey> barry: bug #845321 seems to be it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845321 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to setup Ubuntu One sync with Tomboy (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 60)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845321
<barry> dobey: thanks. subscribed
<mandel> dobey, we will get there, we have not been multiplatform for a long time, so we need to start getting things nicer for this new era :P
<nessita> alecu: would a hash_table by G_TYPE_OBJECT when passing it thru C dbus lib?
<alecu> nessita, would it what?
<dobey> nessita: no
<dobey> nessita: i don't think so anyway
<nessita> dobey: any idea what type is? (or where to look)
<dobey> nessita: there is some nasty stuff you have to do
<nessita> alecu: when doing a dbus call from the C code, I need to pass an empty hash table ({}) to find_credentials
<dobey> nessita: i'm looking for an example
<nessita> alecu: so, from the rest of the code, I see that we're passing the app name using:
<nessita> G_TYPE_STRING, SSO_APP_NAME,
<nessita> so, I built my empty hash table, but I'm not sure what G_TYPE_FOO to use
<alecu> no idea about that.
<dobey> nessita: see line 237 in syncdaemon-authentication.c
<dobey> nessita: line 237 in trunk that is; not sure what it is in your branch :)
<dobey> syncdaemon_authentication_find_credentials (SyncdaemonAuthentication *auth)
<nessita> dobey: that's the method I'm changing
<dobey> in that function
<nessita> dobey: we need to pass, besides the app_name, an empty "dict"
<dobey> dbus_g_type_get_map(...), &hashtable
<gatox> EOD here!! see you tomorrow! ( nessita hope with the defer complete :P)
<nessita> gatox: nice!
<dobey> err, i guess not &hashtable
<nessita> dobey: but I think I understand what you're saying
 * nessita tries
<dobey> nessita: you're changing the call to find_credentials?
<nessita> dobey: we have to in order to use the new iface
<dobey> nessita: ah ok; i see what you need to do now
<nessita> I think I know
<nessita> thanks to your pointer
<nessita> dobey: testing now...
<dobey> nessita: after SSO_APP_NAME, but before G_TYPE_INVALID, insert a new line, with dbus_g_type_map(...), emptyhash,
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> I had that but using G_TYPE_OBJECT, and that segfaulted :-)
<dobey> yep
<dobey> nessita: and at the end of the block where you created the empty hash table, you need to g_hash_table_destroy(emptyhash); also :)
<dobey> (just so you know)
<nessita> dobey: added already! :-)
<nessita> and thanks, I could forgot that very easily
<nessita> writing C is fun!
<nessita> *not*
<nessita> dobey: would you know which other app uses syncdaemon-authentication?
<nessita> dobey: I'm looking and the api for find_credentials is so that app expects the credentials when that method returns
<dobey> nessita: the music store maybe?
<nessita> dobey: and tomboy, apparently?
<dobey> nessita: you can run tests/test-music-store in libubuntuone trunk after building it to test the music store. you'll probably need the same LD_PRELOAD to point to the new libsyncdaemon though, unless you want to install it into /usr/local or something
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks
<dobey> nessita: and tomboy, but i think we've pulled that bit out of tomboy for oneiric now anyway, for other reasons
<Chipaca> dobey: interview with aquarius ? where?
<nessita> dobey: right, I wasn't planning on moving this to O anyways... I was tackling this so we have the whole P cycle to confirm nothings get broken
<nessita> dobey: we do have released everything for O, right?
<dobey> Chipaca: i just saw it on planet ubuntu
<dobey> nessita: yes; though there is a nasty crasher introduced by the new webkit that seems to only happen in our music store :(
<Chipaca> dobey: ah, that's from last week :)
<nessita> dobey: but we will be merging a "solution" to that, if any, in the stable branch, no?
<dobey> Chipaca: oh, well, whatever. i saw it today
<Chipaca> aquarius: ping, btw
<nessita> dobey: I mean, I was counting on not getting any of these changes in O
<dobey> nessita: well, i don't know if we have to do anything for libu1
<dobey> nessita: we probably won't be putting the changes you're working on right now, into oneiric, no
<nessita> dobey: no please no
<dobey> nessita: i don't see any reason to.
<nessita> exactly
<dobey> the libu1/webkit issue is totally unrelated
<nessita> good (in a way)
<dobey> nessita: and, i hope, we will be making some more organizational "drastic" changes for P anyway
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you mean
<dobey> nessita: moving libsyncdaemon into libu1 source tree and out of ubuntuone-client; making the tomboy stuff an actual plug-in that we own, pulling the banshee extension out into our own tree so that we can properly own it
<nessita> dobey: ah, great
<dobey> and we need to do some major refactoring on libsyncdaemon/libu1 as well, to make it asynchronous and fast
<dobey> and move the sso bits out of libsyncdaemon
<nessita> dobey: just wanted to confirm we're un sync with "the removal of the deprecated DBus service is not supposed to go to oneiric at all"
<dobey> yep, would break the world
<dobey> i wonder what day we will have the mumble meeting next week
<nessita> dobey: you can propose one in the email thread
<dobey> i don't want to propose one; i want to know when i need to collect my thoughts by :)
<nessita> dobey: one last question to wrap this sso+libu1 thingy: everything is working, except that now syncdaemon_authentication_find_credentials should always return NULL, instead of an instance of SyncdaemonCredentials. If I would try to maintain the old API, where the credentials were returned, can I somehow connect to the CREDENTIALS_FOUND_SIGNAL in a blocking way? so syncdaemon_authentication_find_credentials does not return until that signal is received
<nessita> (so I can grab the credentials from the signal and return that to the caller)
<dobey> nessita: why would it return NULL?
<dobey> nessita: it was calling dbus synchronously before. does the new interface on the ubuntu-sso-login side break the sync/async magic stuff in python-dbus?
<nessita> dobey: becasue now find_credentials uses the new Dbus iface, which is fully async, so a call to sso dbus find_credentials returns None, and the creds are returned in the CRedentialsFound signals
<nessita> signal*
<dobey> nessita: maybe we should fix the new iface in sso to be compatible first then, and hold off on changing libsyncdaemon for now?
<nessita> dobey: answer to your question is "yes", the non-deprecated iface (is not new... sadly we did not migrate sooner) does not return anything in any call
<nessita> dobey: the new iface async, we can't make it wait for the credentials
<nessita> again, new is the wrong word, is there since early natty
<dobey> new as opposed to old
<dobey> it's like buying a new car, that is used
<nessita> right
<dobey> still new to you :)
<nessita> dobey: so, I can confirm that tomboy does connect to that signal
<nessita> so tomboy is getting the credentials the same
<nessita> but we should check the music store, I think... the test you mentioned is ins the RB tree?
<dobey> no, in libubuntuone
<dobey> but it sounds to me like we can't 'fix' libsyncdaemon yet
<dobey> because the 'new' iface is totally incompatible
<nessita> dobey: only for find_credentials... but if I could make the C code block waiting on the signal, we'll have the same result as before
<nessita> (before, find_credentials was blocking the caller, and the dbus main loop until the credentials were retrieved)
<dobey> nessita: the C cod was already blocking. the problem is the server changed to break the proper sync APIs
<nessita> dobey: and that's why we waited 2 cycles to remove the deprecated API
<dobey> nessita: and you can't use the async api, synchronously
<nessita> dobey: well, yes, if I block waiting on a signal
<dobey> you can't block waiting on a signal
<nessita> dobey: why not?
<dobey> because the language doesn't work that way
<nessita> I mean, I can think ways of doing it ugly, with a loop
<dobey> there is synchronous api, and there is asynchronous api, if you want blocking, you use the synchronous api
<nessita> dobey: sso does not provide a sync api
<dobey> nessita: sso making an explicit decision to break the way dbus works, does not change how the dbus C api works
<nessita> ok, I'll try to build a sync find_credentials for libu1 to use
<dobey> nessita: how about we just stop for today, and evaluate this a bit better tomorrow, and make a plan that tries to avoid breaking everything :)
<nessita> dobey: well, since I was sure that we have this code migrated already (which happens to be False), sso deprecated iface is already gone
<dobey> nessita: i don't know what the sso code is like exctly right now; but i know we can't just up and totally break the libsyncdaemon API/ABI and be done with it
<dobey> nessita: ok, so nightlies are already broken
<nessita> I remember we worked on migrated this code to the new iface, I don't understand how come we still are using the old iface...
<nessita> anyways
<nessita> yes, tomorrow
<dobey> nessita: we really, as a team, need to make a lot of hard decisions soon i think; and i think how we best handle this is probably a result of those decisions
<dobey> nessita: i'm guessing it wasn't migrated, to avoid breakig the API/ABI :)
<nessita> dobey: makes sense, though I'm not sure what you're adding to the 'hard decisions' bag
<dobey> nessita: we have been very bad at making decisioins on what we will and will not support with the latest versions of our code
<dobey> nessita: an extension of my comments in that mail thread; but i didn't go there yet, because i decided i need to collect some thoughts still, to be able to state those concerns properly
<dobey> but i guess i need to do that asap now
<dobey> alright, well i am off
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<nessita> I'm off, byw all
<alecu> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/winshell-extension
#ubuntuone 2011-09-29
<rye> mornings
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> morning all
<nessita> hi mandel
<nessita> gatox_brb_bank: you need reviews?
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> nessita, ralsina morning!
<ralsina> hello mandel
<nessita> hi mandel
<nessita> mandel: is your branch ready for re-review?
<ralsina> mandel: sorry I couldn't make it to be with you and alecu these days ;-(
<mandel> nessita, yes, I did the push yesterday, unless you already took a look
<mandel> nessita, have you?
<mandel> ralsina, don't worry too much :)
<nessita> mandel: not yet, looking now!
<mandel> nessita, cool :)
 * mandel wonders why his machines is sooooo slow
<ralsina> oh, freaking great, my doctor can only see me in 2 hours or not until after I travel
<mandel> ralsina, are you bleeding? 'cause if you are not, you can travel :P
<mandel> at least that is my rule of thum
<ralsina> mandel: I am going to be two weeks in other contintents in the next month. I want to be kinda sure I will not, like, have a heart attack or anything? So I do checkups every 6 months
<mandel> ralsina, oh, is that necesary? I'm not done a chckup in several years and I'm fine (or so I think)
<ralsina> mandel: I have a couple of chronical illnesses, so I have to
<mandel> ralsina, oh! did not know, then go go go
<nessita> mandel: conflicts:
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/main/tests/test_windows.py
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.py
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/__init__.py
<nessita> 3 conflicts encountered.
<ralsina> mandel: nothing serious, it will take decades to kill me. Unless I stop getting checked ;-)
<ralsina> mandel, nessita, gatox_brb_bank: you may want to take a look at http://one.ubuntu.com ;-)
<gatox> back
<ralsina> gatox: ^
<mandel> nessita, ag, so there was a merge in trunk, I'll fixing as fast as aI can (as in  starting right now)
<gatox> ralsina, "download ubuntu one for windows"??? :D
<ralsina> mandel, nessita, gatox, alecu, dobey: standup in 6'
<ralsina> gatox: yep :-D
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> ralsina, awesome!! :D
<mandel> ralsina, so it is oficial?! lets see what happens...
<ralsina> mandel: well, it's officially official in 4 minutes, but close enough
<mandel> ralsina, oh, well lets hope for the best hehe
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, dobey?
<ralsina> me
<nessita> gatox: go!
<ralsina> sorry, was busy with champagne in the management room
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, Finished Pass Recover branch.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Add defer to netword-detect in sso, keep fixing ui bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: bug #859635, lots of reviews, bug triage
<nessita> TODO: enterview with win candidate, propose fix for bug #862363
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 859635 in ubuntuone-servers (and 2 other projects) "Remove the deprecated DBus iface (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859635
<mandel> me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862363 in libubuntuone "Should use async calls when requesting credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862363
<alecu> DONE: planned and worked on the SD part of "the secret feature" with mandel
<alecu> TODO: integration, cleanup, more tests, finish proxies design document
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: sprint planning, organizing stuff, travel arrangements, some reviews. Officially released windows version. TODO: doctor's appointment, start working on my own bugs, BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> you guys have secret features? Cool!
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Work on the data migration from old beta. Work on 'the secret feature' with alecu.
<mandel> TODO: Clean up, swear at windows. Fix conflict from yestereday branches.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: I'm not working tomorrow
<ralsina> alecu: you aren't?
 * ralsina checks canonicaladmin
<nessita> alecu: not freaky friday for you/
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> NOTE: freaky fridays are do-what-you-want, but I need to know what you want first, so shoot a mail to me, please? ;-)
<nessita> gatox: review queue?
<gatox> nessita,  let me check
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/pass-recover/+merge/77346
<nessita> ack
<gatox> nessita, you can review this one too (i'm working in network-detect in sso, but no problem) https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> gatox: so, we should book tickets to Buenos Aires (we don't have so much hurry as the international travelers have)
<gatox> nessita, why?? tickets to buenos aires?
<gatox> when?
<gatox> i'm lost
<nessita> gatox: wanna take care of your booking youself or your prefer I handle both?
<nessita> gatox: you are?
<gatox> nessita, when are we traveling to buenos aires??
<nessita> ralsina: hum, is gatox going to the sprint?
<nessita> did I just put my leg? :-)
<ralsina> yes he is
<nessita> ok
<nessita> gatox: SPRINT!!!
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh do you mean the sprint!!
<nessita> yes!
<gatox> nessita, but, isn't that in december?? i get lost with the difference of time
<nessita> gatox: yes, december, 5th to 9th
<nessita> gatox: let's do this, I will handle my booking and you, yours, so you can learn how to do it and you can choose when to go and when to come
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh okok..... can we keep talking about this in pm?
<nessita> sure
<dobey> λ DONE: debugging
<dobey> λ TODO: tickets, more debugging
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> dobey: hi there. I decided to take a deep breathe and fix everything that needs fixing about the SSO api change in libsyncdaemon and clients of it, so I may ask you a few things later today, if you have some minutes
<nessita> dobey: unless you have a better plan :-)
<dobey> nessita: can we put that on hold? i am happy to help figure that out, but i need to concentrate on this u1ms crasher in banshee for oneiric
<nessita> dobey: agreed that the u1ms is higher priority. Is ok if I start working on that as long as I don't interrupt you? nothing will land without your approve
<mandel> nessita, pushing the merge fixes and fixing the branch that depends on this too
<nessita> dobey: I can put it on hold as well, I was just worried about end-users using nightlies...
<dobey> nessita: i'd really like to come up with a better plan, because we need to do a lot of work on libsyncdaemon anyway; and i'd rather only have to break the API/ABI only once, so i think putting it on hold
<nessita> dobey: fair enough. Would you please let me know when we can talk about this? (ie the u1ms is sorted out)
<dobey> nessita: i think the two best current options for nightlies issue is to either revert the removal of the deprecated api from sso, or make the new api able to work with the dbus synchronous api
<dobey> nessita: yes of course
<nessita> dobey: I will try to go with "make the new api able to work with the dbus synchronous api"
<dobey> nessita: thanks. i very strongly feel that is something we need to fix, regardless of how we change the libsd API :)
<nessita> dobey: there is no client using the old API now, other than libsyncdaemon
<dobey> nessita: well, none we know of :)
<dobey> nessita: and whether there are or not, i think we need to not actively break the semantics of dbus
<nessita> dobey: right
<alecu> hey all, I'll be away for 30 minutes, see you then.
<nessita> gatox: I found a bug I added to the bin\windows-ubuntu-sso-login script while IRL testing your branch, could you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/typo/+merge/77533
<gatox> nessita, yep
<ralsina> leaving, doctor's appointment! Will be back in 60/90 minutes
<gatox> nessita, tests?? jeje just kiding
<gatox> +1
<nessita> gatox: I would love to have tests for this bin/scripts...
<ralsina> nessita: testing scripts is very tricky, but it can be done with some refactoring. If you file me a bug I can do some
<ralsina> for example, -installer has tests for main() which the other projects don't
<mandel> nessita, if we reduce as much as possible the scripts we migth be able to do it
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: I think is not worth it, as long as we add no logic to executable scripts, I think we're fine
<nessita> gatox: approved pass-recover
<gatox> nessita, nice
<gatox> ralsina, now needs your approve :P
<mandel> nessita, indeed, small scripts should do the trick
<nessita> mandel: you let me know when your branch conflicts are resolved, no?
<mandel> nessita, I already did a while back :)
<nessita> mandel: oh, I missed the message
<mandel> nessita, no worries :)
<nessita> mandel: there is a failing test in linux. ALso, I still can't find the test for  are_updates_present in the linux side
<karni> Wo-hooo! Windows U1 release!! CONGRATULATIONS TEAM!!!
<nessita> thanks karni!
<gatox> :D
<karni> nessita: \o/
<mandel> nessita, really? what revno do you have?
<nessita> mandel: just branched
<mandel> nessita, the tests is there 100% sure because is the one that did not pass
<nessita> mandel: you run them under linux?
<mandel> nessita, no, I could not vm is busted, I'm fixing it atm, but I know the issue, I forgot ()
<nessita> mandel: so, test is broken, no?
<mandel> nessita, yes, good catch :)
<mandel> nessita, I'm pushng the fix, should be there in few secs/mins
<mandel> revno 80 should be there by now
<nessita> mandel: lint issues...
<nessita> c'mon... :-)
<nessita> ok, I'll OTP fpr one hour~ people
<duanedesign> Do you need to remove the  Beta before installing the final windows release?
<dobey> omg this webkit issue is insane
<duanedesign> mandel: ^^
<dobey> ok, webkit is insanely huge and still pulling from svn
<dobey> i'm going to lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll try to fix my ubuntu vm to fix those, sorry :(
<mandel> nessita, I did warn you though :P
<mandel> duanedesign, you do not need to, yet you should
<mandel> duanedesign, I'm working on the code that will remove the old and migrate the data, but 'til then it has to be a manual operation
<akgraner> Congrats y'all on the Ubuntu One official client for Windows release!!
<nessita> mandel: you fixed the lint issues?
<nessita> akgraner: thanks!
<mandel> nessita, not yet, I'm trying to fix the ubuntu vm first so I dont use you as a tarmac
<mandel> nessita, I think is a waste of your time if I do :(
<nessita> mandel: is ok
<nessita> I will run some errands in the mean time
 * nessita -> quick errands
<achiang> hello, dumb question. does the windows U1 client check for updates and offer to update itself?
<mandel> achiang, yes it does :)
<achiang> i installed the beta for my mom last week, and would like to get her onto the release version
<achiang> mandel: great, thanks!
<mandel> achiang, it will promp you when ever there is an update, but there are none yet to find
<achiang> mandel: ok, thanks. works for me
<mandel> achiang, you are welcome
<duanedesign> thanks mandel
<mandel> duanedesign, no problems :)
<mandel> duanedesign, as soon as it lands it will be added to the installer
<Chipaca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63581/ubuntu-one-v2-for-windows-doesnt-install-or-run-properly
<mandel> Chipaca, I'm on it, it loos like a 500 error from the control panel
<mandel> Chipaca, I'll ask for the logs and to file a bug against ubuntuone-control-panel (it has to be private until we confirm is logs are save)
<nessita> mandel: is this related to the autoupdater?
<mandel> nessita, no, that is comming from the control panel accessing one.ubuntuon.com
<mandel> nessita, I think we have two bugs there, one: we should not show that horrible dialog in a release (yet is very useful for us) 2 we need to see why he is getting a 500 error and for which method
<nessita> mandel: what would you do instead showing the dialog?
<mandel> nessita, I'd show the dialog, but not with the response, maybe some little robot like the one in the web or what not
<mandel> nessita, is our debug release (for us) I am very happy with that dialog, you know what I mean
<mandel> all that for a user is like WTF!
<nessita> mandel: right, we'd need some design
<alecu> gatox, ping
<alecu> gatox, ONLINE, OFFLINE, UNKNOWN...
<gatox> alecu, pong
<mandel> nessita, exactly, so we get to talk with design to make somehting preaty that says oops we broke and point to the bug page or something
<gatox> alecu, yep
<gatox> ?
<mandel> nessita, and show the preaty one for users
<alecu> gatox, what should we return when the state is UNKNOWN?
<alecu> gatox, is_machine_connected -> True or False????
<mandel> nessita, the second bug will need the logs from that user so that we can see the exact requests, do you agree?
<gatox> alecu, i think that is returning True in this moment
<nessita> mandel: yes, we need logs
<mandel> nessita, you can add comments to my reponse in http://askubuntu.com/questions/63581/ubuntu-one-v2-for-windows-doesnt-install-or-run-properly/63590#63590 if you thnk the answer is not clear :)
<gatox> alecu, i play around with that code..... and in my case, for connection it was returning True for ONLINE and UNKNOWN
<ralsina> hello again
<ralsina> gatox: which one needs my approval?
<gatox> ralsina, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/pass-recover/+merge/77346
<ralsina> gatox: got it
<alecu> gatox, lp:~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect
<alecu> gatox, (have not tested it at all, it's just a mockup)
<dobey> i hope webkit compiles quickly
<gatox> alecu, thanks!! i'll check that now!! :D
<ralsina> dobey: it doesn't, sorry
<dobey> ralsina: well, at leas i don't have to build it on windows.
<ralsina> dobey: small blessing!
<dobey> ralsina: or with qt or wx
<ralsina> Webki comes with qt already
<ralsina> no need to build it. OTOH, building Qt is very easy. It just takes a day.
<dobey> it doesn't build all targets
<dobey> i mean, webkit source doesn't build the qt target
<dobey> you have to do the qt build stuff to build it
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it works the other way around. Qt builds a snapshot of webkit
<dobey> ralsina: no; qt includes a snapshot of webkit, yes; but it is irrelevant to building webkit itself
<ralsina> dobey: let me rephrase what I meant: noone uses a version of webkit with qt different than the one that comes with qt :-)
<dobey> ralsina: when i was working on plug-ins for webkitgtk, i had to compile for gtk+, wx, qt, and windows; just to make sure i didn't break anything :(
<ralsina> therefore, noone builds webkit for qt
<ralsina> oh, that sucks
<dobey> but i am mostly sure this issue only happens in the gtk+ port
<gatox> alecu, naaaaa..... asi de facil era? :P
<alecu> gatox, of course! It's much easier done than said.
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, nice
<alecu> ralsina, nessita, gatox: the "goalkeeper" of the building has just announced that we'll be out of power in 15', and for two hours.
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> alecu: good one
<alecu> mandel has lived in the UK and suggested that term.
<dobey> ugh, and the scrolling bug is not fixed in tip of webkit-1.4
<ralsina> ok play battlestar galactica or something
<nessita> alecu: ack
<gatox> alecu, ack
<gatox> alecu, perfect time to learn how to play BG...... true
<alecu> gatox, I'm 3/4 thru the rules book already :P
<dobey> nor does it fix the crash :(
<gatox> alecu, mandel is a cylon.......... no matter what the game says!! ejejeje
<gatox> an orange cylon
<mandel> hahaha
<alecu> gatox, unfortunately not one of the beautiful ones :-(
<gatox> alecu, nop..... the old guy maybe....
<gatox> jeej
<alecu> gatox, no spoilers, please!
<gatox> alecu, sorryyyyyyy
<mandel> gatox, alecu : http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_WcqFP6x3Bps/SXHi1l0rTZI/AAAAAAAAA7c/fkAyAyRQkFQ/s400/cylon.jpg
<gatox> mandel, jejeje
<alecu> the orange cylon!
<ralsina> does alecu have a glow-in-the-dark butt?
<ralsina> [that's the new cylons, right?]
<alecu> ralsina, I'm not discussing my hemorrhoids here, sorry.
<ralsina> waaaaaay TMI
<gatox> nessita, please let me know if this solution is more appropiate: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> nessita, i needed to modified one line in the installer too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> gatox: ack
<zastaph> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One mentions CouchDB
<zastaph> is CouchDB already installed on Ubuntu? because I installed it manually
<gatox> nessita, ralsina i've to go to the university now.... i'll be back later today to check if i any of my branches needs fixing
<nessita> gatox: enjoy!
<gatox> :D
<nhaines> Congrats to everyone on the U1 for Windows release!
<zastaph> can U1 be installed as a private cloud? on ubuntu-server
<nhaines> zastaph: no, the U1 server is not available.
<zastaph> dont know if I dare to store my files in public cloud. not that i dont trust canonical, but when lastpass was hacked etc.
<nhaines> That's a fair enough concern.  :)
<zastaph> yeah would be cool if could combine private with public, so they were practically just 2 separate folders
<nhaines> Probably from a monetization point of view, no one would pay for U1 then.
<zastaph> setting up your own 24/7 available server has quite some expenses too, and the added versatility would also boost the popularity
<zastaph> so of course users would still prefer a hosted solution
<zastaph> most users
<nhaines> I think the "official" answer is that the client is open source and therefore the protocol is available, so have at it.  :)
<zastaph> yes I read something like that too.. that anyone interested could implement it
<zastaph> been looking for a private cloud dropbox replacement for some time
<zastaph> U1 is not activated in Ubuntu before you actually sign up right?
<zastaph> as I understand it, Windows 8 wont work without a cloud account :|
<beuno> zastaph, right, it's optional
<beuno> will always be
<nhaines> zastaph: right, U1 is optional.
<nhaines> Windows 8 works just fine without a cloud account.
<zastaph> ok
<dobey> pretty much any computer is useless without an internet account :)
<nhaines> dobey: so it seems these days.  :)
<zastaph> but companies sure like their clouds so they can analyze you :p
<zastaph> target their ads
<zastaph> new kindle even has ads, and noone has bigger clouds than amazon :)
<dobey> i don't know. cumulo nimbus are bigger than amazon
<ralsina> zastaph: the amazon drainage basin is 7,050,000 sq km
<ralsina> oops, dobey: ^
<dobey> ralsina: not that big
<ralsina> well, it's the world largest
<ralsina> imagine how many servers you can fit there!
<dobey> ralsina: less than the potential coverage area of actual clouds
<ralsina> yes, but are we talking one cloud? ;-)
<ralsina> I mean, sure, clouds cover all of venus
<dobey> nessita: can you change your existing proposal to be work-in-progress?
<nessita> dobey: yes!
<dobey> nessita: thanks
<dobey> nessita: how is making sso be able to work synchronously coming along?
<nessita> dobey: great, a branch is ready, wanna review?
<dobey> sure, i can look at it
<nessita> dobey: but I'm also exposing the same sync method in ubuntuone.credentials, so we can directly migrate libsyncdaemon to use the u1 dbus service, and that way we drop the need of using the ping_url, tc_url, etc constants
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/find_credentials-sync/+merge/77603
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> is ubuntuone.credentials used on windows?
<nessita> dobey: not the dbus part, of course, but the rest yes
<nessita> why?
<dobey> because i don't know what all parts are or aren't used on windows, aside from the things that obviously aren't; and our code is pretty much a mess in that respect.
<nessita> dobey: when in doubt, assume the code is used in windows
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> and i think your synchronous fix is not exactly synchronous
<nessita> dobey: why not? it does work like the former find_credentials method
<nessita> dobey: I tried it with d-feet... it returns the credentials synchronously
<nessita> dobey: to run from the branch: killall ubuntu-sso-login; DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<dobey> nessita: and i think you need to call the async_handlers by reply_handler and error_handler, as documented here: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/doc/tutorial.html#making-asynchronous-calls
<nessita> dobey: ah, maybe, I used the same implementation that we had in the deprecated SSOCredentials (but yes, maybe that was buggy)
<dobey> huh
<dobey> nessita: needsfixinged for that; it seems to work from d-feet, though i have no idea how, so once you fix that i'll approve
<nessita> dobey: thanks, I'm running tests now
<nessita> (for the change)
<nessita> dobey: Pushed up to revision 799.
<nessita> dobey: I think you can name your async params as you want (in the server object), as long as you map those to the reply and erro handler using the async_callbacks parameter
<dobey> i think d-feet calls everything with the async callbacks though
<nessita> dobey: confirmed the "async_callbacks" can name the parameters as you like (from http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/api/dbus.decorators-module.html)
<dobey> alright, i am out. have a good evening!
<nessita> bye dobey
 * nessita -> eods
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-09-30
<ejat> if i want to sync my iphone contact to u1 .. did i need to subscribe u1 music ?
<ejat> i already got u1 contact app in iphone .. but when i try to login it will open the browser and login to u1 .. can someone guide/help me ?
<ejat> ?
<nessita> hello crowd!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox
<gatox> nessita, have to go to ecogas right now........ i'm moving to a new apartment :D....... brb!! also...... did you have the time to review my branches?
<nessita> gatox: not yet, will do soon, I'm trying to diagnose why my monitor died :-/
<gatox> nessita, yackssssss......
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> morning all!
<nessita> hi mandel
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias
<mandel> nessita, I finally fixed my vm so I'm goign to start fixing those lint issues
<nessita> mandel: ack
<gatox> back... hasta ecogas sin saaber que era feriado..... :S
<mandel> gatox, is it a holiday in argentina?
<gatox> mandel, i think that only in cordoba...... i am always lost with that things
<teknico> mandel, hi
<mandel> teknico, hello!
<teknico> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> teknico, fine, doing some cleanup etc.. :)
<teknico> mandel, there's a user whose windows app installer cannot create the C:\Program Files\ubuntuone directory
<teknico> mandel, can we allow users to do a user-specific, rather than system-global, install?
<mandel> teknico, ok, so we have a user that does not have the admin rights, is that what you mean?
<teknico> mandel, exactly
<mandel> teknico, I think we can look at that, cna you add that as a bug in wishlist mode and add ralsina as the owner
<teknico> mandel, ok, against what package?
<mandel> teknico, I think is possible since we just need access to his registry, but we might need to change some parts of the code so that we do not look in Program Files
<mandel> teknico, do it in ubuntuone-windows-installer
<teknico> mandel, btw, that path is localized, in Italian for instance it's C:\Programmi
<mandel> teknico, yes, I know at the moment we get the path from the winapi, we should be getting it from a registry var so that the user can install anywhere :)
<mandel> teknico, that is waht I meant with hardcode, tht we always use the same function, but is an easy fix :)
<teknico> mandel, great
<mandel> teknico, I'm curious, did the user manage to launch the isntaller? I think it runs in admin mode
<mandel> or he just cannot write in Program Files?
<mandel> nessita, gatox, ralsina, stand up?
<teknico> mandel, apparently he did manage to launch the installer
<teknico> mandel, fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/863280
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863280 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "User has no admin rights, cannot install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> teknico, ok, good to know
<gatox> me?
<mandel> teknico, txh! Iwe'll try to fix that asap
<mandel> me
<teknico> mandel, thank you :-)
<gatox> mandel, i think ralsina took the morning to do some things.... he will be connected later
<mandel> teknico, no problem, I think is a bug that will hit all the user that are using u1-windows in a corporate machine, which I think are most of them
<mandel> teknico, so we might fix this after the proxy issue :P
<mandel> gatox, so just you and me.. that is lame :P
<teknico> mandel, sure, no pressure :-P
<gatox> nessita, ??
<gatox> mandel, isn't she around?
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh she was fighting with his monitor
<nessita> gatox: I'm here
<nessita> gatox: I was preparing mate
<gatox> nessita, say me :P
<nessita> me
<gatox> her monitor (sorry)
<gatox> :P
<gatox> ok, go to me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Pass recover, Fixed some branches, Fixed LocalFoldersPage.get_info does not hide the overlay on backend error.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing ui bugs
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Fixed my VMs, they where very very broken. Work on secret sprint project, nearly done.
<mandel> TODO: Fix pylin issues.  Propose fixed to migrate data.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMETS: alecu is not working today, I might go a little early 'cause I need to catch a flight
<mandel> next nessita
<nessita> DONE: tried to fixed libsyncdaemon re credentials
<gatox> mandel, secret sprint project? :P
<nessita> TODO: freaky friday (magicicada)
<nessita> BLOCKED: np
<nessita> NEXT: dobey? ralsina?
<mandel> nessita, apparently ralsina will start a litle laters, gatox knows more
<mandel> gatox, yes, is a nice feature that made me write Win 32 C++ :(
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: debugging, webkit cherrypick/upload, branch review
<dobey> λ TODO: tickets, hack day?
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> oh, is hack day!!! I forgot
 * mandel dances
 * mandel points at gatox
<mandel> haha
<mandel> (do hear that simpson character laugh)
<gatox> mandel, jejeeje
<gatox> mandel, not for me...... :(
<nessita> gatox: added needs fixing to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048, let me know if you have any question!
<gatox> nessita, ok
<duanedesign> mandel: any way to change the instalation location of the windows client?
<mandel> duanedesign, no, but there is a wishlist for that  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/863280
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863280 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "User has no admin rights, cannot install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> duanedesign, the more people there is that want it the more quickly we will work on that :)
<duanedesign> thank you sir
<mandel> duanedesign, also, do not confuse install location to where the Ubuntu One folder is located, that one we cannot move :(
<gatox> nessita, mandel review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/local-folders-get_info-fail/+merge/77718
<dobey> lunch time and appointment
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> gatox, ok
<nessita> gatox: lint isssssuuuuuueeessss
<nessita> ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_local_folders.py:
<nessita>     301:  [C0111, LocalFoldersTestCase.raise_exception] Missing docstring
<gatox> nessita, oh yes!
<nessita> oh *no*
<nessita> :-D
<gatox> nessita, i just don't know how to fix pylint in my machine....... :(
<nessita> gatox: so, 2 things:
<nessita> gatox: stop fixing bugs and code that branch that fixes the mocker tests you have pending
 * gatox reading...
<mandel> gatox, whata is the diff between the two tests besides the fact that one got an exception? is that the change. That if there is an exception the overlay is hidden?
<nessita> gatox: and dedicate some time to debug this
<nessita> gatox: debug this == try to ensure that the pylint being used is the one from our hackers ppa package
<gatox> nessita, ok...... i'll start working on the branch without mocker and that
<nessita> gatox: put prints and stuff like that to check that the proper lint is being used... not sure what can be happening in your box
<nessita> gatox: lint gets crazy on windows, but no one is having issues in linux
<nessita> so is kind a interesting knowing what is going on
<gatox> mandel, one execute get_info without an exception, and test that the overlay is hidden, and the other test that the overlay is hidden with exception.......... AND NOW i'm thinking that the overlay.hide should be place outside the try-except
<gatox> instead of just adding one more inside the except
<gatox> my bad
 * gatox is fixing that and the pylint issu
<mandel> gatox, I was going for that hehe it did not seem to logical to have n both the same, it looked funy :P
<gatox> mandel, maybe....... nessita what do you think?? i made both to check the two situations.....
<nessita> gatox: I wasn't  reading, let me catch up
<gatox> maybe one of them is unnecessary
<nessita> gatox: what is the question?
<gatox> mandel, nessita i've fixed the lint issue, and moved the overlay.hide outside the try-except block
<nessita> gatox:  self.wizard().overlay.hide() should be inside a finally block
<mandel> gatox, much better ^
<nessita> gatox: and you should have at least 2 tests, one for get_info failing, a another for get)info not failing
<gatox> nessita, ok,, you are right
<gatox> nessita, so its ok what i did
<mandel> gatox, testing both is ok, adding it in the except is not
<mandel> gatox, you have to test all paths, that lead you to the finally
<nessita> gatox: I guess so, will confirm when I'll look the diff when branchin (I need more info than what LP is giving me)
<nessita> gatox: I'll branch once the fixes are there
 * mandel should be less spanish and stop pointing things out with questions? 
<gatox> i'm uploading the last changes
<mandel> gatox, does the logger just do this logger.exception("Error getting backend info:") ??
<mandel> gatox, would be nicer to know a little more, right? can it be done?
<nessita> mandel: the logger automatically add the whole traceback
<gatox> mandel, i assume it can... wow.. that was kind of empty
<nessita> mandel: that is, when calling logger.exception inside a except block
<gatox> nessita, cool
<gatox> nessita, i didn't know that
<nessita> gatox: there is no need  for extra info
<mandel> nessita, dammed I always forget that! stupid manuel!
<mandel> wow! the guy next door really like loud music
<gatox> have to leave now! see you later!!
<gatox> nessita, i will try to submit the first no mocker branch tonight (i'll divide it in several branches to avoid problems)
<nessita> gatox: great!
<nessita> gatox: send me an email
<gatox> nessita, ok!!
<dobey> brb
<duanedesign> mandel: if a user of windows client gets  (not well- formed(invaled token): line 40 collumn 27). Do they need to reinstall the client?
<dobey> hrmm, that sucked
<dobey> i guess i have to play around with config to fix e17
<dobey> let's try that again real quick :)
<duanedesign> dobey: I havent used Enlightenment in awhile, how is it?
<dobey> almost there
<dobey> duanedesign: not well integrated is what it is
<duanedesign> too bad. Been a few years but the first time I saw Enlightenment I really liked it
<dobey> alright, one more try
<dobey> sigh
<duanedesign> :\
<nessita> brb reboot
<dobey> e17 seems to have some issues
<dobey> also trying to think of everything major we need to do in the 12.04 cycle for client stuff
<nessita> dobey: if you fell like it (I know if friday), would you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/find_credentials-sync/+merge/77745 (if you prefer Monday is fine)
<dobey> done
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: do either of you have any somewhat major things you think we need to do for 12.04 cycle?
<ralsina> dobey: switch to Qt?
<ralsina> ;-)
<ralsina> and good evening everyone
<dobey> i hope we can avoid that
<nessita> ralsina: hi there
<ralsina> hi nessita
<nessita> dobey: well, the idea is drop support for the GTK panel. We still be supporting the GTK sso UI. So, we'd need to migrate SSO to gtk3, which does not use twisted directly but our test suite does.
<nessita> dobey: also, I would like to get rid of all deprecated dbus method in the syncdaemon interface.
 * dobey points at his official job title ;)
<nessita> dobey: I did not got that :-)
<dobey> "GNOME Developer - Online Services"
<ralsina> nessita: I am setting the proxy bug to triaged. What do you like better, medium or high?
<dobey> opinion
<dobey> ;)
<nessita> ralsina: well, it depends
<ralsina> it does seem to affect a lot of people
<nessita> ralsina: are we working on that any time soon?
<ralsina> nessita: I expect in the next month or two
<nessita> ralsina: I would not change the bug status until then (but that's just me). Every change to that bug report triggers tons of unnecessary comments
<nessita> if you change the status, people will start commenting on it again, saying a variety of things that so far only consumes time but provides no good feedback
<ralsina> I am trying to do things more openly. We want to do it, we think we have to do it, and we plan on doing it. having it as "wishlist" is not reflecting that
<ralsina> it only makes it look as if we don't care
<nessita> ralsina: from my POV, not having it in the roadmap means we want to do it, not sure if we will
<ralsina> nessita: we don't have much of a roadmap yet, but proxy is going to be in it
<nessita> moving to one status and then moving it back, may be "terrible"
<ralsina> it's like "the big thing" we are doing next
<nessita> ralsina: right, I heard the same thing back in budapest
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: well, we have one less item in the roadmap now :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is up to you. I will not change it until we seriously consider implementing it
<ralsina> I already am seriously considering implementing it
<nessita> with the info *I* have, and the experience I have, I still don't think we're doing it any time soon. But you may have more info than I have.
<ralsina> I just wanted your opinion on the priority since I know there are some definitions as in "affects X% of people"
<ralsina> nessita: I don't think we are *finishing* it soon
<nessita> ralsina: is a medium, becasue if affects a lot of people but is not a stopper for most users
<ralsina> ok, cool
<nessita> ralsina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<ralsina> great, thanks! bookmarking!
<nessita> ralsina: question
<nessita> ralsina: are you sure you added alecu's unicode username branch to the lastest installer?
<ralsina> I thought that one was merged
<nessita> ralsina: I've seen at least 2 bugs reporting it does not work in that case
<ralsina> wasn't it?
<nessita> ralsina: it was not
<ralsina> argh, then it's not there
<nessita> 0.0
<ralsina> Damn
<nessita> ralsina: you kidding me? :-D
<nessita> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unicode-usernames/+merge/76145
<ralsina> ???? why is it not merged?
<dobey> because alecu hasn't fixed the tests?
<ralsina> Oh crap
<dobey> and why are you all using edge?!
<ralsina> crapcrapcrapcrapcrapcrappitycrap
<nessita> dobey: firefox cache
<nessita> ralsina: bugs are: bug #863297 and bug #862426
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863297 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Errors when using not ASCII usernames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863297
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862426 in ubuntuone-client "cannot syn files with cyrrilic names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862426
<nessita> ralsina: any idea when we can release an update?
<ralsina> nessita: not today, maybe tuesday
<nessita> ralsina: we can re-evaluate targeting more bugs
<ralsina> wednesday is more realistic
<ralsina> I would say, if we can fix a few more bugs, friday is good
<ralsina> There is gatox
<nessita> ralsina: gatox fixed a huge bug where password reset if fixed (it wasn't implemented so far)
<ralsina>  sorry, there is gatox's fix for the "forgot password" page
<ralsina> yeah
<nessita> right
<ralsina> With those two it's a good update already, but if we can squeeze another one, even better
<nessita> ralsina: I have another branch I'd like to add, will work on that MOnday
<nessita> ralsina: better error management in the UI (already spoke with lisette)
<ralsina> In fact, it will probably be easier to do the release monday 9, since I will be in the UK
<ralsina> so I can do it, you know, awake and stuff
<dobey> where is alecu?
<mandel> dobey, day off
<dobey> of course
<mandel> I need to go to catch the plain (I ahve to days ahead of me) talk to you on monday!
<dobey> plane
<dobey> plain is boring
<ralsina> the plains in spain fall mainly on the planes?
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<nessita> ralsina: can you triage those bugs and mark them as dup iof the master one?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: done
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> organizing ideas is hard work
<nessita> ralsina: I think you forgot to actually mark this a dup (you did add  acomment)  #863297
<ralsina> bug #863297
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863297 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Errors when using not ASCII usernames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863297
<ralsina> fixing
<ralsina> nessita: launchpad is giving me a "try later" error. I will... try later?
<nessita> ralsina: okis
<dobey> ralsina: did you try later?
<dobey> ralsina: if not, it worked anyway :P
<ralsina> dobey: indeed. And successfuly.
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> man, the CRJ-900 is an awful plane, and so is spending 6 hours in ATL
<dobey> well, got that done at least (i hope)
<ralsina> dobey: do you remember the master bug for "we don't detect network if network-manager is not running"?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it was fixed a long time ago
<ralsina> it still fails if network-manager is installed and disabled
<ralsina> IIRC
<dobey> hecks yeah having medallion privs is nice
<dobey> ralsina: well it fails if network-manager says you have no network, yes; but that is not disabled
<ralsina> if NM is installed and not being used to connect the network, does that happen?
<dobey> it's not that it is installed, it is that it is running
<dobey> there is nothing we can do about that other than to tell people "don't do that, or do it right"
<nessita> ralsina: right, we can't distinguish from NM telling you have no network becasue you don't have, or because you connect with other manager but still have NM running
<dobey> maybe we can fix some packages to Conflicts each other i guess to help with that, so that wicd causes network-manager to get removed
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> dobey: feel free to answer bug #863598 then ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863598 in ubuntuone-client "Doesn't recognize internet connection with gnome network manager disabled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863598
<dobey> here's hoping i get upgraded
<dobey> done
<nessita> dobey: I have a branch ready for libsyncdaemon, that does not change the API :-)
<nessita> I have only one doubt...
<nessita> dobey: what is this declaration for? dbus_g_object_register_marshaller (_syncdaemon_marshal_VOID__STRING_POINTER,
<nessita> inside syncdaemon_authentication_init
<dobey> nessita: we have to register marshallers for connecting to dbus signals
<nessita> dobey: is the type of the marshaller fixed? I mean, shall it change if the dbus signals signature change?
<nessita> also, how come we register only one marshaller if we already had signals with different signatures?
<dobey> nessita: it has to match the signal
<dobey> i don't understand the second question
<nessita> dobey: in the current code, we register only one marshaller, but we connect to several siganls, with different signatures...
<nessita> dobey: does that mean that all the signals that do not match the marshaller signature are being, for example, ignored?
<nessita> not sure if my question is clearer now
<dobey> we register several marshallers
<dobey> well, 2 in authentication.c
<dobey> and if the signatures changed then yes, we need to use different marshallers, and probably write the bit to make such marshallers
<nessita> hum
<dobey> what changed?
<nessita> dobey: which 2 marshallers we register?
<nessita> ah, I know, the old proxy and the new proxy (in trunk)
<dobey> oh yes, so it's 1 but is used for either the old or the new proxy stuff
<nessita> dobey: let me push the branch to be more explicit about what changed, but basically:
<nessita> * no more app_name being sent nor received
<dobey> doesn't credentialsfound give you a string and a dict?
<dobey> or just a dict?
<nessita> * on error, instead of 2 strings, we received a dict
<nessita> dobey: just a dict for credentialsfound
<dobey> oh hrmm
<nessita> dobey: nothing for authdenied, and nothing for credentialsnotfound (new signal)
<nessita> dobey: good news is we can remove all the SSO_FOO constants!!!
<dobey> nessita: is desktopcouch fixed yet?
<nessita> dobey: pretty sure yes, let me confirm
<dobey> well because you want to talk to credentials service instead of sso directly right?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> dobey: latest diff is located at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/update-sso/+merge/77370
<dobey> man, all this auth stuff is a horrible mess
<nessita> dobey: it is, yes, but I think we're moving in the right direction of cleaning it up
<dobey> i am not sure about that
<nessita> dobey: desktopcouch uses non-deprecated sso dbus service, but not the u1.credentials one. I can migrate that next week.
<dobey> oh i was pretty sure it was expecting app_name in credentials found and was comparing it, to add the right pairing stuff
<nessita> dobey: right, if we move to use u1.creds, no need to compare app_names
<dobey> anyway, i am more concerned about the giant mess of code we have
<dobey> right-ish
<dobey> u1.creds seems like a non-solution to the problem
<nessita> dobey: right. But at least we can have libsyncdaemon authing again without breaking apis... (I tested it with tomboy and works...)
<dobey> for the moment; we need to break some APIs and take ownership of some things, anyway
<nessita> dobey: I agree. Though, I would like to have a plan for that, and fix the auth service in libsd in nightlies in the mean time... mostly because we have end users using nightlies
<dobey> i think we still need to register marshallers, but we probably don't need that one here any more
<nessita> dobey: ack... I will check that up on MOn
<dobey> yeah, have a good weekend!
<nessita> you too!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-01
<somethinginteres> hi all, just signed up for an Ubuntu One Music Streaming/Contact Syncing trial. Trying to get my contacts from the server to iPhone. I've set the sync direction to "Server to Phone" it says "server can't be found check settings"
<nhaines> somethinginteres: hello!  The developers are usually on during European times, so it'd be about 12 hours from now, except maybe not during the weekends.  :)
<nhaines> somethinginteres: you might also want to email them.  They're very responsive about addressing problems... when they're awake!
<somethinginteres> nhaines: thank you :)
<nhaines> somethinginteres: you're welcome!  I'm sorry U1 Music didn't work for you right away.  Sometimes the problems get fixed automatically, but the devs do care.  I've seen it.  :)
<somethinginteres> nhaines: looks like it's 8am CET atm so hopefully they'll wander on at some point. :) I'll be AFK but will leave IRC open.
<nhaines> somethinginteres: sounds good!  IRC is for idling anyway, hehe.  They'll be around Monday for certain.
<somethinginteres> nhaines: Thanks for letting me know.
<nhaines> somethinginteres: Hope you get to play with U1 Music soon.  :)
<jo-erlend> my couchdb.html seems to use the wrong values for my desktopcouch. How do I fix this?
<duanedesign> jo-erlend:  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting <--killing and restarting desktopcouch
<jo-erlend> duanedesign, thanks, but I figured it out. It was because I had reinstalled Ubuntu but kept my home. It gave me old cookies in Firefox. Everything was fine once I deleted them. Shouldn't that be handled automatically?
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: no knowledge of why U1Contacts on the iPhone might not be connecting?
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: yes
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: mobile contacts are being redone. In order to speed up the process we have temporarily deactivated contacts.
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: you can get more detail here: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=943
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: oh dear. Fair enough, unfortunately for me my phone is now contact-less. Here's hoping I can get my contacts from an iTunes backup. Thanks for the info.
<dobey> akgraner: just noticed something else; "Photo by mpb" should be "mbp" i think :)
<dAnjou> hi, can i upload things without having them on any local host?
<duanedesign> dAnjou: you can upload files using the website
<duanedesign> dAnjou: and if you do not have any devices connected to your account it would just exist in your cloud space
<dAnjou> duanedesign: ok, but i have devices connected and i don't want to download these files
<dAnjou> well, if it's not possible then this is a major drawback
<dobey> dAnjou: you can set a folder under your home folder and outside of the "Ubuntu One" folder, to be synchronized, and not subscribe to that folder on the other devices
#ubuntuone 2011-10-02
<applejack19> hello?
<akgraner> dobey, dang it ;-)  thanks!  I'll double check the link again :-)
#ubuntuone 2012-09-24
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning, all! :)
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel|lunch> gatox, don't you have a holiday?
<gatox> mandel|lunch, no.... i swap it for the lsat week of the year between the 24 and 01 because i had a day i wasn't covering there
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> hi dobey
<dobey> holas
<mandel> gatox, oh,ok, well I'm off to get some food
<gatox> mandel, ack
<gatox> so.... you you be known as mandel lunch again
<gatox> jeje
<verterok> aquarius: I think that should work, the problems we saw with ecryptfs are while syncing your ~/Private dir
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> I am not really working this morning, but I am happy to do reviews if needed
<ralsina> I will work today afternoon and tomorrow morning instead of all day tomorrow
<dobey> is it a holiday in .ar?
<gatox> ralsina, i have a couple of branches for review....... i can send it your way and you review the ones you want :P
<gatox> dobey, yes
<dobey> ah
<gatox> ralsina, i have this branches for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-menuorder  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-separator/+merge/126006  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499
<dobey> ralsina, gatox: can one of you open the u1 web music store from within windows and tell me if you still get the awful world store in there, or if you get more music to choose from?
<gatox> dobey, i can do it..... but i didn't know how was before to compare
<gatox> dobey, what should i see now?
<dobey> gatox: open it in ubuntu too and see? https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store/
<gatox> dobey, ah ok
<dobey> gatox: i think .ar gets the world store, which has basically nothing in it
<gatox> dobey, i see the same thing in ubuntu and windows: http://ubuntuone.com/0eFK8fIkCJO6s98duxyBzM
 * dobey wonders what is not available on the world store
<mandel> dobey, anything decent is not there
<dobey> mandel: i wouldn't necessarily call all the stuff available in the US store, "decent"
<gatox> dobey, also...... i don't know if this is the common behavior.... but i tried to buy some songs a couple of times from the killers, radiohead, etc..... and i always get just covers, not the real thing....... it never show me the real band... is that because it isn't in the music store or am i getting really few results?? i know from someone else in argentina who has the saaame problem
<mandel> dobey, that not 'decent' stuff we do have :)
<gatox> (in ubuntu)
<dobey> gatox: it is because you're in argentina and the real ones aren't available on the world store
<gatox> :S
<dobey> gatox: if you VPN through the US or london or something, you can probably buy them :)
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> dobey, but then this is not a problem of windows (as you ask before)
<karni> ralsina: I hear you may know something about broken Turkish locale?
<ralsina> karni: *some*
<dobey> gatox: no, someone on askubuntu asked why they were seeing different stores in windows and ubuntu
<gatox> ahhhhh
<dobey> gatox: but I'm in the US, so trying to see a non-US store is hard :)
<ralsina> karni: turkish has one specific strange thing in that the uppercase of i is not I and viceversa
<dobey> so i asked you for help, since you get the world store :)
<karni> ralsina: I know. But are you talking about U1 client or server side?
<ralsina> karni: that's in general
<dobey> ROUND_CEiLiNG?
<karni> ralsina: I know because I had that very bug in the Android files client, which I fixed.
<ralsina> karni: those are different letters in the turkish locale
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> karni: ok, please state your problem and I will see if it falls within my limited knowledge of the turkish locale weirdness :-)
<karni> ralsina: Aha. So you never said anything about the server side being broken, right? Just making sure I understood what Chad said.
<ralsina> karni: I know next to nothing about our server side
<karni> ralsina: Then my problem is solved, thank you :)
<ralsina> karni: haha
<ralsina> karni: happy that my ignorance solves things now :-)
<karni> ralsina: :D
<dobey> karni: i would expect the server side python code isn't running under the turkish locale
<karni> dobey: I would expect that, I was asking if ralsina knew anything about the server breaking stuff. Such as performing .toupper() on node type somewhere.
<ralsina> karni: it shouldn't, right
<karni> ralsina: yeah. plus, the API returns lowercase "file", "directory".
<ralsina> and lowercase turkish is much less weird
<karni> hah!
<ralsina> well, unless someone accidentally typed a  "i-without-dot" lowercase somewhere
<mmcc> Hi folks… Happy monday everyone
<ralsina> hi mmcc!
<mandel> mmcc, I forgot what you needed from me in the fsevents daemon
<mandel> mmcc, can you give me 5 mins and we can try and get things back on track :)
<mmcc> mandel, so did I. Are you referring to an email?
<mmcc> sure, take your time
<mandel> mmcc, yes, but let me finish a small thing and we can chat about it
 * mmcc goes to find the email he sent 
<mmcc> I have to leave for about 2 hours, starting in about 1.5 hours, for a doctor's appointment. I'll stay up late to catch-up.
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: have you heard of any other issues like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/1050066
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1050066 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "login on windows 3.02b" [Undecided,New]
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: looking...
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: i believe we have from one user...but can't remember what the workaround/solution was...would need to see logs
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> mandel: hi!
<mandel> alecu, hello! I though you were on holidays!
<alecu> mandel: right! but I forgot to tell you about it last friday
<alecu> mandel: in fact, I clearly remember telling you that we should discuss some bits today
<mandel> alecu, I saw beuno email and though you would also be :)
<alecu> mandel: ah, ok.
<mandel> alecu, yes, you did hehe
<alecu> mandel: so, sorry anyways :P
<mandel> alecu, no big deal
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> alecu, I sent you a pm over twitter with a nice video :P
<mandel> I'm not naked in the video, I promise
<alecu> hola gatox! working today?
<gatox> alecu, yap
 * alecu is scared of opening that link....
<gatox> alecu, nono..... look at it!! it's awesome :P
 * gatox already saw it
<dobey> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> not me, on nat holiday.
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<mandel> gatox, that is what she said :P
<gatox> mandel, jajajaja
<gatox> ok, go for me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed a branch to enhance the order of the current transfers in the menu. Proposed a branch to add a Line separator between current and recent transfers. Made a couple of reviews.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the branch to listen to syncdaemon state to keep the menu synced.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<dobey> DONE: reviews, new icons in client-data
<dobey> TODO: fix bugs
<dobey> BLCK: None
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> oh, i was first :P
<briancurtin> mandel
<dobey> anyway, mandel go
<mandel> DONE: fix some problems with the Q machine after updates. Fixed transition from the music preview to the payment preview.
<mandel> TODO: Create a standalone app to test the payment preview. Clean code a little.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<gatox> dobey, not in my window :P
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<briancurtin> DONE: porting, reviews
<briancurtin> TODO: porting, getting info on this 3.0.2b login issue
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: startup wizard bug
<mmcc> TODO: finish wizard fix, look at new sync bug
<mmcc> BLOQ: no
<mmcc> NEXT:
<mmcc> no one?
<mandel> EOM I think
<gatox> yap
<briancurtin> mmcc: you're talking about that cloud-to-computer bug, right? if so, put me on review for that - i looked at it a while ago but just put the temp fix in to move on with release
<mmcc> briancurtin: yes I am. I'll do that
<alecu> mandel: it looks very nice! So, the only thing remaining on your side is underlined links? great work!
<mandel> alecu, yes :)
<alecu> mandel: awesome!
 * alecu gets back to family affairs.... see you all tomorrow!
<mandel> alecu, laters!
<mmcc> fg
<mmcc> ugh
<dobey> alright, time to get lunch. bbiab
<mmcc> ok, here's the mp for that cloud-to-computer page bug: I had some issues on friday with confirming that it worked on ubuntu, but today I can't reproduce them, so I'd appreciate someone trying it out IRL on their ubuntu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037
<mmcc> also, briancurtin I added you specifically, I'm hoping it'll work for windows as well
<mmcc> (I haven't tested on windows, not sure how to delete credentials there)
<briancurtin> yep, will check out. at the time that bug was entered, it worked ok on ubuntu but it was broken on windows
<mmcc> briancurtin: thanks. ugh to working before on ubuntu, I don't have a good idea for why that might be. would need to do some archaeology
<briancurtin> mmcc: the easiest way to delete creds is in the devices tab of u1cp, just remove "this device". otherwise there's some registry key that i can never remember, but i just search for "ubuntu" until i find something that isn't an exe path
 * mmcc files that away
<mmcc> ok, gotta go for a doctor's appointment now, be back in a couple of hours…
<mandel> EOD here, see you all tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<ralsina> lunchtime for me, bbiab
<briancurtin> quick u1cp branch if anyone has a minute, fixes windows test failures https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-links-windows-corrections/+merge/126063
<gatox> briancurtin, on it
<ralsina> briancurtin: got it
<sameerynho> does ubuntu one offers any ssh or rsync support ?
<ralsina> sameerynho: not currently
<ralsina> sameerynho: although there is this -- http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2012/09/11/accessing-ubuntu-one-file-storage-via-ftp-from-any-os
<sameerynho> ralsina: is there any limitation like removeing files after a period if time?
<ralsina> sameerynho: no, the files will stay until you delete them
<sameerynho> thanks
<gatox> briancurtin, +1..... i executed the test with non unicode and unicode user name on windows
<gatox> everything green :P
<briancurtin> thanks!
<ralsina> I'm of to have half-a-national-hliday I'll be back late tonight
<gatox> eoding here :P
<gatox> byeeeee, see you tomorrow
<ralsina> briancurtin: could you do a quick response to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/184611 please? Thanks!
<briancurtin> ralsina: sure, looking
<dobey> later all
<ralsina> mmcc: looking at bug #1055791 it seems to me that we simply have a semantics problem with that option. We don't want to specify the "default" monitor, but just the preferred one. And then we want a per-platform list of monitors in order of "desirability" so that if we can't choose the one the user specified, we just try them all in some order.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055791 in Ubuntu One Client "darwin: if default fs_monitor is not available, others are not used" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055791
<mmcc> ralsina: agreed. right now they're in dictionaries, but they might as well be in arrays
<ralsina> mmcc: exactly, just some order-preserving structure
<mmcc> then just try them in order. it's only relevant for darwin, really
<mmcc> I only noticed this because I had switched to a branch with a broken launchd daemon and couldn't start syncdaemon anymore
<mmcc> I'll add a note to the bug to just use a list in order of preference
<mmcc> if anyone's still around, here's a quicky review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-dummy-sync-menu/+merge/126125
<ralsina> mmcc: got it
<ralsina> mmcc: I don't get it, this removes the dummy class?
<mmcc> ralsina: it removes a dummy class that was unnecessary. the syncdaemon.main code only instantiates an UbuntuOneSyncMenu. TransfersMenu is only referenced internally to the linux version , so there's no reason to have a dummy transfersmenu
<mmcc> the bug was that the dummy syncmenu didn't have a start_timer() function, and the deletion was just a simplification
#ubuntuone 2012-09-25
<mmcc> ok, time to go for now, be back later tonight
<mandel> morning all!
<mmcc> morning mandel
<mmcc> mandel, do you have time for a review of that controlpanel branch that adds support for launchd? I forgot it wasn't in trunk yet and lost 20 minutes figuring that out earlier :)
<mmcc> it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launchdaemon/
<mmcc> also, IIRC there's some problem with the events nanny that you mentioned a while back, and I'm wondering if there's a bug for it that explains what the issue is.
<mmcc> and with that, I'm going to bed.
<JamesTait> Oh yes, good morning all! :)
<mandel> mmcc, on it
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina_> hola gatox
<gatox> ralsina_, hi
<mandel> ralsina_, gatox morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<ralsina_> hi mandel
<ralsina_> I need to be afk for about 30' bbiab
<mandel> ack
<mandel> lunch here
<alecu> hola all!
<ralsina_> hola alecu
<gatox> alecu, hello!
<gatox> need to leave for a while..... brb
<dobey> meh, am not feeling so great today either :(
<ralsina_> dobey: if you don't have anything on fire, maybe a day off to see the doctor or just to not work is always an option
<gatox> back
<ralsina_> gotta reboot to see if I can unstuck skype
<dobey> yeah. maybe i should take a sick day
<ralsina_> dobey: go ahead, you pushed yourself hard last week
<dobey> see you all tomorrow then. later
<gatox> bye dobey ! get some rest
<briancurtin> get well dobey
<ralsina_> bye dobey, take care!
<briancurtin> after spending almost 2 hours to get windows to recognize this hard drive, I'm going to pick up some coffee. be back shortly
 * mande back
<mande> ralsina_, we did move the 1-1 to today, let me now when you have some free time
<ralsina_> mande: on mgmt call now, will ping you in a bit
<mande> ralsina_, perfect
<ralsina_> mande: also, here's your l
<mande> hehe
<mande> ralsina_, mande?
<gatox> who's this l then?..... ok.... i have a spare l.......
<ralsina_> mandel: is there anything till missing from unity that we need for your in-dash work?
<mandel> ralsina_, they made changes in the preview container which means that text entry are back not to working, so I have to fix that
<mandel> ralsina_, we also have to talk about the ppa? should it be theirs etc..
<ralsina_> mandel: are *you* fixing that?
<mandel> ralsina_, yes, at least for our work, should not be terribly hard
<ralsina_> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina_, and I have a list of fixes, features that I'll forward to anyone who goes to uds to talk with them
<ralsina_> mandel: any work the other team should do and is not landed yet?
<mandel> ralsina_, everything is there, is just that our  solution uses hacks due to the fact that we use a generic preview
<ralsina_> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina_, aka if title == 'u1 payment' => magic
<mandel> ralsina_, we will need to talk about the correct way to approach that at uds
<mandel> ralsina_, most important thing => ppa
<ralsina_> mandel: ok, let's talk about that later
<mandel> ralsina_, 1-1 :)
<ralsina_> mandel: also, I have no idea who, if anyone, will be at uds
<mandel> ralsina_, ouch
<ralsina_> mandel: ETA on the text entries fix?
<mandel> ralsina_, I expect to have it working tom
<mandel> ralsina_, it a regression from todays trunk, it is not hard to fix
<ralsina_> mandel: ok
<gatox> ralsina_, because of the freeze we are not allow to introduce new strings, aren't we?
<ralsina_> gatox: we can't introduce them, correct.
<gatox> ralsina_, ack
<alecu> gatox: is this bug related to the syncmenu issue that nes-sita brought up? bug #1054461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1054461 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with NameError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/sync_menu/linux.py: name 'Dbusmenu' is not defined" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054461
<gatox> alecu, mmmmm the other one was about SyncMenu..... this one is about Dbusmenu
<alecu> gatox: so, it sounds similar, right?
<alecu> gatox: can you take a look at it too?
<gatox> alecu, yes...... but that should be fixed too.... both things are in the same try....... and the previous problem was with the dummy class
<gatox> which is fixed now
<alecu> gatox: great. Can you link your branch to that bug too?
<gatox> alecu, ok
<ralsina_> mandel: ping 1-1 but my microphone is not working
<ralsina_> mandel: so, IRC
<mandel> ralsina_, and we are like 6 mins away from the standup :)
<mandel> ralsina_, shall we do it after it?
<ralsina_> ok, after the standup
<ralsina_> briancurtin, gatox, mandel, alecu, mmcc: standup in 6'
<ralsina_> dobey is sick, thisfred is moving
<briancurtin> typing now to avoid twitter shame
<gatox> ack
 * ralsina_ has been slacking on the shame
<mandel> oficially, nux sucks!
<ralsina_> mandel: rhymes too
<mandel> he
<mandel> the textentry implementation is weak..
<alecu> mandel: no! officially, it's the best!
<mandel> fixed the input stuff so we can type, but now it shows the password O_o
<alecu> mandel: sound like broken is much better :-)
<mandel> alecu, yes, they changed how the preview container works and the started not passing forward the key events to the children, I have fixed that to send them to the text input.. and it shows the chars..
<mandel> I'm truly disappointed..
<alecu> mandel: meanwhile, UX experts say that passwords should not be masked: http://www.useit.com/alertbox/passwords.html
<gatox> me
<mandel|truly-dis> me
<alecu> me
<gatox> alecu, really..... a not masking password makes me uncomfortable
<mandel|truly-dis> alecu, I bet that guy shows his pin at the atm..
<ralsina_> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> while i type
<ralsina_> go gatox!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed branch for separator between recent and current transfers. Filed some issues to improve the ux in the share tabs. Started working in the branch to get the menu and syncdaemon status synced.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Electroshock to wake up my brain. Finish with the synced status branch and propose. Start working in the Share Tab issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel|truly-dis, go
<mandel|truly-dis> DONE: Created a standalone application that can be used to test the payment preview (some tweaks are needed to make it a little nicer). Found out that the changes in the PreviewContainer that landed in unity trunk break the FindKeyFocusArea which was used to know if the password text entry should receive the key strokes.
<mandel|truly-dis> TODO: Fix the TabIterator in the PreviewContainer so that we get again the keystrokes from the user (fuuuuuuu). Add the underline under the 'Forgotten password' and 'Change password actions'
<mandel|truly-dis> BLOCKED: no
<mandel|truly-dis> COMMENTS: Fuuuu to stupid changes in trunk.
<mandel|truly-dis> alecu, please
<alecu> DONE: National Holiday: Finally visited Tecnópolis!
<alecu> TODO: wrap up vala lens work
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina_
<ralsina_> DONE: 1/2 natl holiday, mgmt call, some reviews, chased people around to tie loose ends TODO: mandel 1-1, 1/2 national holiday, ferry back to Buenos Aires BLOCKED:no  NEXT: briancurtin
<ralsina_> sorry, internet died for a couple of minutes there
<briancurtin> DONE: fixed windows tests with share-links branch, started reviewing mmcc's cloud-to-computer branch, lost the last part of the afternoon because my machine wouldnt come back after a reboot
<briancurtin> TODO: finish reviewing mmcc's branch, answer the askubuntu question i was given about windows creds, 3x httpserver stuff
<briancurtin> NOTE: since my machine got messed up, i just went ahead and upgraded it to win8 and did the few hardware upgrades i had been waiting for a chance to do. i have a few hours to make up so i'll stick around and come in early the next few days.
<mmcc> oops, me
<mmcc> DONE: startup wizard remote folders fix, looked at sync bug when moving files
<mmcc> TODO: finish sync bug
<mmcc> BLOQ: no
<mmcc> also, reviews. send me reviews
<ralsina_> mandel: don't just try to fix those things in unity, please complain about it to the proper people
<alecu> mandel, gatox: "It's therefore worth offering them a checkbox to have their passwords masked; for high-risk applications, such as bank accounts, you might even check this box by default"
<mandel> ralsina_, will do
<gatox> alecu, ahhhh
<alecu> mandel, gatox: you should read the full article. And also, most of the articles in that site are really good if you want to learn about how to make great UI.
<alecu> I need to be afk for 15 mins, bbl.
<ralsina_> EOM
<ralsina_> I will be around for another 45 minutes and then of until tonight
<ralsina_> so if you need me for anything, ask quickly ;-)
<gatox> ralsina_, mmmm do you want to do some reviews?
<ralsina_> gatox: why not!
<gatox> ralsina_, this one is really simple: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-separator/+merge/126006
<gatox> ralsina_, and then i have this both too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-menuorder/+merge/125768
<ralsina_> gatox: UI freeze exception needed for the separator, I think :-(
<gatox> really?
<ralsina_> gatox: wait for dobey tomorrow and let's try then
<gatox> ok.......
<ralsina_> gatox: it's a change in the UI
<gatox> wow.....
<ralsina_> gatox: although it's something that's invisibnle in the default install... so it may not be a problem
<ralsina_> gatox: so wait for dobey and try again
<gatox> ralsina_, ack
<mmcc> ralsina_ , gatox, that client-timer branch will conflict with this one I did to fix the sync_menu no-op implementation for mac/win: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-dummy-sync-menu/+merge/126125
<mmcc> not sure what to do about that. I can wait until his lands, fix my branch and repropose I guess
<gatox> mmcc, i'll change the the __init__ to: def __init__(self, *args, **kwargs):
<gatox> i would
<gatox> mmcc, i think that would avoid some problems
<mmcc> gatox, in my branch you mean?
<gatox> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> it's only ever called with one argument, though
<gatox> mmcc, in the latest branch for the syncmenu..... i have on linux: def __init__(self, status, syncdaemon_service):
<gatox> for def __init__(self, status, syncdaemon_service):
<gatox> sorry..... for: UbuntuOneSyncMenuLinux
<briancurtin> mmcc: alecu provided a much cleaner answer to the cred question you had the other day: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/184611
<briancurtin> i think my idea of removing the registry key is just a dirty way of doing the same thing
<mmcc> briancurtin: great, thanks
<briancurtin> and thanks to alecu for answering that (i was about to and my win machine blew up)
<mmcc> gatox, ah, I see. I'll have to update a couple of things once your branch lands, that'll be one of them. thanks!
<gatox> mmcc, no problem
<gatox> mmcc, let me know when you need the review..... so i also merge my next branches with yours
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> mmcc, did the review, I still have to send you the fsevents daemon changes, let me restart the windows jenkins stuff and will do it
<mmcc> mandel: ok. what changes? is that changes to the tests for the jenkins-main branch?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, the review I already did
<mmcc> mandel: ok
<mmcc> brb, making coffee
<ralsina_> I have a boat to catch, see some of you later, the rest tomorrow. Bye1
<ralsina_> !
<mandel> EOD here, catch you all tom!
<gatox> alecu, ping
<briancurtin> alecu: do you happen to remember what patch to twisted we need to use on Windows? i seem to remember it was something you entered on the twisted tracker, but im not finding anything with your name on it
<briancurtin> alecu: asking because im setting up a new machine and dont want to get to the point where i build another installer with a bad environment :)
<mmcc> briancurtin: sounds like a fun little Tuesday you've got goin' there
<briancurtin> mmcc: its not exactly productive, but humming along. im doing the final setup right now to get back to actually running your branch. so far everything looks ok by reading it
<mmcc> briancurtin - cool, I'd completely forgotten about that branch. definitely hoping it works on windows. It looked like it wasn't working for a bit on Friday on linux, but then yesterday I couldn't break it again
<mmcc> I don't like code that inexplicably fixes itself. It's not the boss, I'm the boss
<alecu> gatox: pong
<alecu> briancurtin: let me find it
<gatox> alecu, already fix it..... no problem
<alecu> briancurtin: this is the twisted bug: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/5726 My patch is there, still pending some trivial fixes requested on the review.
<briancurtin> alecu: cool, thanks. applying it now
 * alecu thanks his ISP for the breakage. I also agree that google search is not an interesting part of the Internet, so congratulations on denying me access to it.
<briancurtin> SSO tests completed in 6.003 seconds. i guess this computer is kinda fast now.
<alecu> briancurtin: awesome!
<alecu> briancurtin: are you sure you've not set them all to @skip?
<alecu> :-)
<mmcc> wow, I'm jealous
<briancurtin> haha, i have done that in the past. wow, 1000 tests in 0.5 seconds...oh entire modules are skipped
<mmcc> ugh, I'd test but trunk still has the old run-mac-tests
<mmcc> (test my speed that is)
<mmcc> of course it took 3.2 seconds for the script to fail to find u1trial, so I'm not optimistic
<mmcc> gatox, I have a style question about this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499
<karni> How hard/easy it is to write a python app, that plugs into syncdaemon/dbus to detect when SD becomes idle?
<karni> Meh. Forgot about good intro.
<gatox> mmcc, shoot
<karni> Hey desktop guys! How's it going :)
<karni> How hard/easy it is to write a python app, that plugs into syncdaemon/dbus to detect when SD becomes idle?
<karni> Now, better :)
<mmcc> gatox, wouldn't it be better to have register_listener raise an exception or at least log a warning instead of just doing nothing when you pass it something that isn't callable? I'm allergic to silently ignoring bad inputs…
<gatox> mmcc, +1 to log
<gatox> mmcc, i'll fix that
<mmcc> gatox, then my question is why just log it instead of raising an exception?
<gatox> jjeje
<alecu> karni: I think that syncdaemon only emits dbus signals when the connection state changes, but not when it's IDLE
<karni> alecu: Does it emit stuff like "I've done some work"/"I've finished doing stuff"?
<gatox> mmcc, do you think that is better to raise something like TypeError("callable object expected")?
<karni> alecu: And thanks for your answer :)
<alecu> karni: it emits "I'm starting to download such and such file." "I'm done downloading such file"
<karni> alecu: same goes to uploading, right?
<alecu> karni: right.
<mmcc> alecu, karni, if you're willing to make your script depend on ubuntuone-client, you can look at the systray script and see how it registers itself as a status listener
<karni> mmcc: great idea
<mmcc> and as a bonus your script would work on mac and windows :)
<alecu> karni: also, how do you plan to do the UI for your app?
<mmcc> gatox, I do, because that's really an error - that function expects a callable, and nothing else makes sense to give it
<karni> alecu: I don't ;) Headless.
<gatox> mmcc, ok..... let's do that
<mmcc> gatox: but I'm willing to be convinced otherwise
<karni> mmcc: oh sweet!
<alecu> karni: (also, you may be able to poll SD for its state every X seconds, but it would be as ugly as it sounds)
<karni> alecu: :D
<karni> alecu: mmcc: I think tracking "finished uploading xyz" is a great start, thanks guys!
<karni> alecu: mmcc: Is there an event for metadata changes? like "file renamed/published/deleted" ?
<karni> :>
<mmcc> karni: my idea about the systray code is not great, in retrospect - it'll depend on u1-client and everything else that depends on
<karni> mmcc: The simpler the better (but I'm stating the obvious here). I don't mind it depending on u1-client, because it will be only targeted for computers running U1 client.
<mmcc> you probably want a new twisted PB client that connects to syncdaemon directly and registers for the same event that the control panel backend does
<karni> aha
<karni> PB?
<mmcc> karni: right, but control panel will bring in Qt, and ouch
<karni> mmcc: Right. But my program wouldn't make sense on a desktop, which doesn't have U1. Can we run headless U1?
<alecu> mmcc: mind that PB is only used on mac and windows
<karni> (I think the headless U1 was a question stated hundreads of times here)
<mmcc> Perspective Broker, the twisted IPC stuff. I guess that's just on non-linux though, and we've wrapped it in the u1-client code, so you want the wrapper
<alecu> karni: PB is Perspective Broker, the IPC that comes standard with twisted.
<mmcc> alecu: right, remembered that just after I said it
<karni> I could always make it poll file_storage API volume generations, but that is still polling, which sucks.
<karni> aha
<mmcc> karni: see set_status_changed_handler here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/controlpanel/sd_client/__init__.py
<karni> Theoretically I could hack SD, although that being a "plugin" would be much better, I think. I want to send push notifications to Android once volume generation is increased.
<alecu> karni: I can't find any APIs for renames/publishes/deletes.
<karni> mmcc: \o/ looking!
<karni> alecu: I see, thanks for looking!!
<mmcc> hmmm, not sure that's the right level of detail for what you want.
<karni> mmcc: I can pull volume delta, so if it's a rename/publishing file/new file/deletion, I'll get it from Android (or any client, which supports delta, really)
<alecu> karni: for uploads/downloads you may use this: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/syncdaemontool
<alecu> karni: specifically SyncDaemonTool.wait_for_signals
<karni> mmcc: So I'm basically interested in any event that touches files or their metadata. (Everything? :D Besides shares)
<karni> alecu: uuu nice!
<karni> me likes
<alecu> karni: what's the use case for this app? just for you, for debugging?
<alecu> karni: in that case, I would suggest hacking a listener for the "generation changed" event inside syncdaemon
<alecu> karni: I might be able to guide you if you need some help.
<karni> brb otp
<mmcc> karni: yeah, my suggestion might be too high level. it's the same info you get from u1sdtool -s, which is just 'is_connected/is_error/is_online/working_or_not' , but you want more detail
<karni> back
<karni> alecu: yes, that would be ideal, to be honest
<karni> alecu: Totally, thanks :) I'll keep you in the loop.
<karni> mmcc: Right, still, thanks :)
<karni> alecu: Use case - *if* you use U1 mobile app (let's start with Android, we can expand later), you'd get push notifications about genration change, which would basically allow syncing data onto the device.
<karni> alecu: Say, added a document to folder -> push -> phone pulls it (only selected folders are kept in sync, not all U1 volumes)
<karni> alecu: You update a text file -> push -> phone pulls it, before you even notice :)
<karni> etc
<karni> alecu: Initially testing, ideally in the future - a feature of u1-servers
<karni> alecu: I'm taking it to the client, because it's so much easier to start with. If it works nice, I may hack it on the server side.
<karni> Now, gotta Get Things Done™, thanks alecu and mmcc!
<alecu> karni: how do you plan to have the desktop client talk to the phone?
<karni> alecu: with Google Cloud Messaging push :)
 * alecu is intrigued
<karni> alecu: for start, I'll write a Google AppEngine server
<karni> I can learn tons of things \o/
<karni> That part would be later on hosted with u1-servers (as a module, plugin, whatever we end up coding)
<karni> alecu: To be honest, it doesn't need to be an AppEngine application. It can be a simple Django or even single-file php app :)
<karni> Just to get the stone rolling.
<karni> alecu: FWIW few evenings back I added push to my friends app, and it was super easy. Like.. too easy :)
<alecu> karni: right! go ahead, and let me know if I can be of any help.
<karni> alecu: Awesome, thanks :)!
<gatox> mmcc, the branch has been updated
<mmcc> gatox, looking at it now, thakns
<mmcc> gatox, what's the easiest way to IRL test this on ubuntu? if that answer starts with "Quantal", I'll skip it, since I don't have a q vm set up yet
<gatox> mmcc, you will have to skip it then :P
<mmcc> ok then. I'll run tests on osx and someone else will have to look at the menu
<alecu> bye all, will be back in a few hours!
<gatox> alecu, bye
<mmcc> gatox, sorry I started the tests then swapped tasks, you need to update the test to expect the new exception.
<gatox> ah right
<gatox> mmcc, done
<mmcc> gatox: cool, looking again
<mmcc> gatox, +1 finally, sorry that took so long
<gatox> mmcc, no problem! thanks!
<gatox> ok..... eod for me! see you tomorrow people!
<mmcc> lunchtime
<mmcc> back
<mmcc> cleared out this annoying test failure on ubuntuone-client on darwin: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/darwin-platform-platform/+merge/126345 <--- trivial review if anyone wants one
<mmcc> ok, time to go, be back later tonight
#ubuntuone 2012-09-26
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina_> good morning!
<alecu> mood gorning!
<gatox> ralsina_, alecu hi
<gatox> alecu, i'm waiting for charles because i found a weird problem with the syncmenu
<ralsina_> gatox: "weird".... do I want to know?
<alecu> gatox: what happened?
<gatox> ralsina_, is not something that we were using so far..... but the issue i'm working on requires that..... and it seems to be a problem
<gatox> alecu, i'm preparing a script independent from u1-client now to test it
<gatox> but the problem is
<gatox> that when i execute the call to set_paused to change the ON|OFF button in the menu from u1-client to keep the menu state synced with syncdaemon...... it seems that it enters in a loop and keep changing the signal all the time eating all my cpu
<mandel> ralsina_, gatox hello o/
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> ralsina_, I landed my first branch in nux.. a rather pathetic one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/nux/set-password-mode-correct/+merge/126426
<mandel> ralsina_, explains what I mean when I say it sucks..
<ralsina_> mandel: no comments
<ralsina_> mandel: I *do* have comments, but I will keep them here, in this little box.
<mandel> ralsina_, which I'm sure I share..
<ralsina_> mandel: I mean... this basically means noone ever *used* a password box, right?
<mandel> ralsina_, exactly, we are the first ones
<mandel> ralsina_, and tabbing also broke our staff on the unity side which I already fixed in the preview
<ralsina_> mandel: awesome
<mandel> ralsina_, at least I'm learning the code base well looking for stupid things like this
<ralsina_> mandel: hey, that glass is half full! :-)
<mandel> ralsina_, is the only possible way to look at this
<mandel> hehe
<gatox> alecu, you can test it with this script if you want: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1228368/
<mandel> ralsina_, I'm also nearly done with the link ui element, problem is, I have no design input regarding its focus looks etc..
<mandel> ralsina_, so I'll have to spend some time on that as soon as it is done
<gatox> alecu, you can see there is not any kind of loop calls there....... and if you press the ON|OFF in the menu the function is called just once...... but if you press the other button..... it gets stuck calling the "change_sync_status" function
<ralsina_> mandel: http://what-if.xkcd.com/6/
<ralsina_> mandel: oh, you reminded me what I have to do now :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, alecu if it's okay for you.... i'll move on to the shares tab issues now..... and wait for charles to answer my ping......
<gatox> he always answer....... but he is away right now
<ralsina_> gatox: sure
<gatox> great
<mandel> ralsina_, lol
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> ah dobey ..... i needed to ask you something
<gatox> dobey, do we need a ui freeze for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-separator/+merge/126006
<gatox> dobey, ralsina told me to ask you
<dobey> to land in trunk? no. to land in stable-4-0 and ship to ubuntu next week, technically yes.
<ralsina> gatox: see, toldya
<ralsina> dobey: we can probably slip it by since it's not visible in the default install
<gatox> crap....
<dobey> but as there are no docs for that UI, and it's not visible by default, and there are no string changes, we can probably slip it in
<ralsina> dobey, gatox: but it's easier to do post-release in a microreleae
<ralsina> OMG, I am channeling my inner dobey!
<ralsina> dobey: BTW, feeling better?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and ui freeze or not, no reason to block it landing in trunk…
<ralsina> dobey: I am reluctant to have trunk and stable-4 diverge right now
<ralsina> dobey: unless there is a very good reason
<mandel> lunch time here
<dobey> ralsina: they alreayd have, for u1client anyway
 * ralsina goes diff
<ralsina> dobey, gatox: ok, in that case, let's put that in trunk and try to sneak it
<ralsina> let's make lemonade out of the no-sync-menu lemon
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> anyone know why this failure would happen? -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/117300280/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.ubuntuone-client_3.99.92-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ralsina> dobey: looking...
<dobey> ugh, my ping sucks on speedtest.net
<dobey> but yay for more speed
<ralsina> dobey: well, there is a test failing...
<dobey> right, but why would that test only fail on armhf?
<ralsina> dobey: the test code seems to have nothing architecture-relevant
<ralsina> no bit twiddling...
<dobey> ralsina: right, though possibly a dependency might and it might have changed recently
<ralsina> dobey: in which case it's not going to be debuggable, really
<ralsina> dobey: what would be a armhf? I have an arm box here I could get ubuntu on...
<dobey> i have no idea. i guess it's the newer binary format, and it supports a7+ chips or something like that
<ralsina> hmmm
<ralsina> tempting if I had unlimited time
<ralsina> dobey: how bad is this failure practically?
<dobey> i don't know. i'm tempted to just not run the tests on arm
<ralsina> dobey: could be a race condition if that builder was being insanely slower than anything else
<dobey> yeah i think i need to ping doko. this was also only in the test rebuild of the archive, which i think does things a little differently than normal builders do
<dobey> the package curently in the archive seems to have built fine on all archs
<dobey> i wonder if we can get arm enabled for our PPAs
<ralsina> dobey: good idea
<ralsina> dobey: we could even get an arm jenkins if I do put ubuntu on that thing :-)
<dobey> i wonder if we have any arm instances available in the 'stack
<ralsina> hey, we have windows dailies again, yay
<dobey> yep
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah i noticed they were down for almost 10 days i think :/ apparently the jenkins user token on the server was out of date (or something like that)
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, there were failing tests, too, which you fixed :-)
<briancurtin> if there were 25 hours in a day, i would like to find a way to make it more noisy when it fails or is down. i wish i could hook it up to my doorbell
<dobey> there's an arduino for that
<dobey> but then you'll be checking the door every 5 minutes
<briancurtin> i still have those mini police lights that ive been meaning to hook up to an adruino. there's a video of a guy who hooked them up to his web server status tools
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, if your IRC client has customizable alerts, you can make it arbitrarily noisy :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: specially with something like an android IRC client
<dobey> hook it up to a wub machine
<dobey> when there's an error, your floor will drop
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah now that it's up and running i'll catch the updates in -internal and think about making something out of them
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ralsina: so armel/armhf builds should be enabled for our nightlies/beta/stable PPAs now :)
<ralsina> dobey: cool!
<dobey> ralsina: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192467/frozen-dialogue-window-in-ubuntu-one <- have you seen that before?
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: no, have not seen it
<dobey> ralsina: the issue you fixed previously was about the file picker dialog not coming up at all?
<ralsina> dobey: don't really remember
<dobey> ok, i recall there was an issue with that part of the UX, and you fixed something for it. thought this might be the same/related issue
<dobey> ralsina: were you reviewing gatox's menu-separator branch?
<dobey> ralsina: also, nice reply. "Any progress?" "Yes."
<dobey> yay unicode bugs :(
<ralsina> dobey: I have a +1 for that branch somewhere, just didn't apply it
<dobey> ralsina: ah, would be a good branch to land to trigger a nightlies build :)
<mmcc> morning, folks
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mmcc> mandel, I was looking at the operation queue in the daemon last night and I have a question - were you intending to have it spawn multiple threads to send events to the clients? (this isn't about the one dispatcher thread, it's the operation queue on which you put an NSBlockOperation for each event
<mmcc> the default is for it to use as many threads as it can, and to run them concurrently -- so events are not delivered in the order we get them from the system
<mandel> mmcc, yes, the idea is that it is dispatching to multiple clients the same event, right? maybe there is a bug in that idea. I wanted to dispatch to client 1 and client 2 at the same time
<mandel> mmcc, although, now that I think about it, that should never happen
<mmcc> hmm, ok. yeah, need to look at that
<mmcc> yeah, probably won't happen.
<mmcc> right now, it uses up to ~512 threads on my machine concurrently sending events to the same client. seems like we should deliver them in the order that they come from the system - in theory a delete could move ahead of a create, or other bad stuff. especially so on a heavily loaded system
<mandel> mmcc, yes, that sound like a bad idea
<mandel> mmcc, also, 512 threads is a crazy number for such little work
<mandel> alecu, the ui is back to work and the link now have the underscore, I'll be cleaning the code a little and will probably talk with them on who to land this in a ppa, how is the scope work going?
<dobey> hrmm, i really need to install my new hard drive and get quantal installed on it, for my workstation
<dobey> and figure out what to do about my unusable RAID
<mmcc> mandel: definitely. I had some extra logging in there which was slowing down each individual event, so I think that's why it kept spawning threads for new events. anyway, it's going to get serialized somewhere talking to the socket, so the queue should be serial too
<mmcc> mandel: I wonder how that socket API handles many threads calling it. we don't lock it, and it has a timeout. chances are some events are dropped when there are lots of them like that
<alecu> mandel: I'm stuck in the middle of cleanup, and fighting with what seems an issue either with me or the vala compiler :-(
<mandel> mmcc, it would be nice to know what happens when the twisted method does not fetch events fast enough too
<mandel> alecu, ok, let me know when you have something so I can test everything together
 * mandel logsout to try to use his unity branch
<mmcc> mandel: it looks like if the socket buffer fills because the consumer isn't reading fast enough, eventually a send will timeout and that'll make the daemon add the client to the dead list
<Laney> ah, I see in the music streaming status that you get timeouts with a large library
<Laney> is there any actual point in contacting support?
<mandel> mmcc, hm.. that is a problem, right? we don't want to be removed from the daemon.. or if we are, we need to send a local rescan event in the sd and reconnect to the fsevents daemon
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, I'll file a bug to fix that. need to test & propose a couple other tweaks first
<mandel> mmcc, sounds like a decent amount of work to be done
<dobey> joshuahoover, beuno: ^^ can you answer Laney ?
<beuno> Laney, we're testing out a fix for that right now. How much music do you have?
<Laney> up to 16324
<joshuahoover> Laney: beuno is the guy leading the charge to fix the timeouts so you're talking to the right guy :)
<Laney> there's probably some album art and stuff in that count though
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, handling heavy load might require a bit of extra thought. the stuff I'm doing now was luckily small obvious changes with a big impact :)
<Laney> beuno: about 87G ...
<mandel> mmcc, awesome! I have some pause between c++ and c++ did you take a look at the review I did with the needs fixing?
<beuno> Laney, what email do you use for SSO?
<Laney> I just told it to sync ~/Music
<Laney> iain@orangesquash.org.uk
<mmcc> mandel: for instance, NSThreads need their own autorelease pool, so we were leaking basically every object we ever allocated. :\ Wish I'd noticed that earlier
<mandel> mmcc, ouch!
<mmcc> mandel: no, I didn't see the review. what branch was it?
<mandel> mmcc, I can't remember, you posted it very late your night a few days ago
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, urbanape reported the daemon using 15GB of memory
<Laney> beuno: ^
<urbanape> since killing it yesterday, it's grown steadily to 7GB now
<Laney> sorry, I'm bad with pinging people
<mmcc> he was running out of disk! :)
<beuno> Laney, cool, give me a few minutes
<mandel> mmcc, wow!
<mmcc> urbanape: see above, definitely fixed in the next build, we will no longer leak everything. I'll get it to you stat
<urbanape> woot!
<urbanape> Glad to help
<mmcc> urbanape: many thanks for pointing it out! :)
<mandel> urbanape, yes, nice catch!
<urbanape> The benefits of a tiny SSD.
<beuno> Laney, pm'd
<dobey> ralsina: apply that +1 already :)
<Laney> ah, sweet sweet streaming music
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
 * Laney gets scared and leaves
<gatox> ralsina, alecu ?
<alecu> me (writes notes)
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Found a problem with the SyncMenu implementation when you want to trigger a state change from python. Fixed Bug #1056201
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose branch for u1-cp shares tab. Keep working in Shares tab related issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056201 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Share Tab try to reshare alreaady shared files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056201
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> DONE: bug triage, sick day, poked to enable armel/armhf on our PPAs
<dobey> TODO: bug triage, fix bugs, prep for final release on monday
<dobey> BLCK: None
<dobey> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: (All is preview work)Fixed bug in nux that was preventing text entries from hidding the input when using SetPasswordMode(true). Fix the mechanism to find the currently selected ui element in the preview to return the text entry. Got password input back to work. Finished styling of secundary actions (forgotten password, change payment).
<mandel> TODO: talk with design to get a style to be used when we hover over secundary actions and when they are activated. Start cleaning code and splitting it to be sent to unity trunk.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: on a very slow connection for no known reason (I'm at the office).
<mandel> mmcc, please
<mmcc> DONE: tried&failed to repro sync bug, fixed memory leaks in daemon
<mmcc> TODO: wrap up memory leak fix, look at op-queue and load handling
<mmcc> BLOQ: no
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: poked jenkins into running, review, looking into vista issue from support
<briancurtin> TODO: hopefully get more details on vista issue, run cloud-to-computer branch to manually test it
<briancurtin> NEXT: ?
<briancurtin> alecu
<alecu> DONE: a bit of cleanup, got stuck with vala sync and closures misbehaving
<alecu> TODO: wrap up vala lens work
<alecu> BLOCKED: yes, with vala
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<gatox> alecu, ralsina i already talk with charles, he sees the problem too and is working on that...... now i have this other branch for review if you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/not-share-again/+merge/126474 (plus the others for u1-client)
 * mandel log out to try a new unity version
<mmcc> gatox, will the test in that branch work on windows with those hard coded '/'s in the paths?
<gatox> mmcc, where? for the last branch?
<mmcc> gatox, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/not-share-again/+merge/126474
<gatox> mmcc, the / are only for the tests
<mmcc> gatox: ok, just checking. I remembered the paths caused a problem in previous tests
<gatox> mmcc, ok..... thx for checking..... but yes, i tested this branch on windows too and it's all green
<mmcc> gatox: cool, sorry to bug you then
<gatox> mmcc, nop! no problem!
 * gatox lunch + bank
<dobey> ralsina: do you have that +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu-separator/+merge/126006 ? :)
<dobey> and i think it's time to get some lunch here. bbiab
<mmcc> mandel, I replied & fixed up wrt your comments here https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launchdaemon/+merge/124847
<mmcc> mandel: also, thanks for the thorough review
<mandel> mmcc, awesome, looking again
<ralsina> Hello again, sorry, unexpected lunch
<ralsina> dobey, gatox_lunch: global +1 on the separator
<mmcc> hey, has anyone running os x 10.8 tried setting up a new SSO account ? Lisette is seeing errors when displaying the captcha, and I'm not - I'm wondering if it's the OS version
<mandel> mmcc, I did back when I was working full time with it and had no issues
<mmcc> mandel: ok, thanks. also, looks like she's running 10.7 anyway. it fails loading PIL, but I can't imagine why
<mandel> mmcc, hm..I had a similar problem back then.. with it not finding the libjpg in the system
<mandel> mmcc, but this happened to me at the very very beginning of the project
<ralsina> mandel, mmcc: it may be better to bundle our own ibjpeg :-(
<mmcc> mandel: this is a different bug. IIRC, your bug was Qt not loading its image plugins correctly, and the fix was to add PIL. this bug is that PIL doesn't work for lisette: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1050534
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1050534 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "darwin: sso occasionally fails to show captcha and hangs" [High,New]
<mmcc> it can't find the _imaging.so c extension module, but I had her list the contents of the lib-dynload directory, and it's there
<mmcc> hmm, maybe this is the bug mandel saw long ago? does _imaging.so depend on libjpg…?looking
<mandel> mmcc, I think so, I saw that but because I did easy_install pil and the lib was not there
<mandel> mmcc, so it will fail to find *.so I cant remember witch
<mmcc> ok, so _imaging.so does depend on libjpg, but we're not bundling it. so now I should figure out why it works on my system :)
<mandel> mmcc, he, good :)
<mandel> ok, EOD for me
<mandel> mmcc, I already gave you the +1 but left it for you to approve
<mandel> laters o/
<mmcc> ok mandel thanks
<mmcc> bye
<mmcc> anyone have any insight on this unhelpful KeyError in the cloud-to-computer folders panel? https://pastebin.canonical.com/75365/
<mmcc> this is another one from lisette, who is an excellent (unlucky) tester
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm
<ralsina> mmcc: let me think that one 5'
<mmcc> thanks ralsina
<ralsina> mmcc: may I mention that I hate @handle_errors?
<ralsina> mmcc: is she getting a dialog about merging UDFs?
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, the log is useless, no idea where in that function it's crashing
<bender_rodriguez> I'm using this channel for testing purposes, please ignore me.
<lisettte> ralsina: yes i did get a merge notification when trying to sync my cloud Music folder
<ralsina> lisettte: ok
<ralsina> mmcc: then the only possble place to cause that is the call to self.backend.change_volume_settings
<mmcc> ralsina: check. lisette, can you paste the syncdaemon log? I'm wondering what that stringbelongs to
<lisettte> mmcc: which one? i got 8
<mmcc> lisettte: the most recent one, probably.
<mmcc> should be just ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<lisettte> mmcc: not syncdaemon-exceptions.log?
<mmcc> lisettte: no, just the regular one
<dobey> sweet
<dobey> arm builds are building
<alecu> lunch and errands for me
<dobey> man, the armel builds are going to take forever
<dobey> but armhf seems happy so far at least
<dobey> whee
<dobey> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2203708342.png
<dobey> ping sucks, but eh
<ralsina> dobey: 1stworldproblems
<dobey> indeed
<kirkland> howdy
<kirkland> OOPS-b396afc2be47431181473175ae53c5dd
<dobey> and the bw would be much faster, but for some reason they still won't let me buy any service faster than the 75/35 :-/
<kirkland> bought a couple of albums on the u1 web interface, got an email receipt that I've been charged, and that OOPS
<dobey> beuno: ^^
<ralsina> dobey: I am at my wife's office and get 92ms/2.65Mbps/0.49Mbps
<kirkland> hiya beuno
<ralsina> dobey: at home I get around 2x each one
<dobey> ralsina: clearly you should go home :)
<ralsina> dobey: including ping :-)
<dobey> oh, you mean 2x slower?
<chaselivingston> kirkland: what email address is associated w/ your u1 account?
<ralsina> dobey: 2x longer ping, 2x more bandwidth
<dobey> lolwut
<dobey> ralsina: is it a satellite dish?
<kirkland> chaselivingston: -> PM
<ralsina> dobey: haha, satellites are 330ms ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: ok, correction, the ping is only 30ms because speedtest's server is hosted in my home's ISP
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: but ping to for example 8.8.8.8 is 90ms there are 50 here
<dobey> you should tell google to upgrade buenos aires with gigabit everywhere
 * gatox hates banks
<ralsina> dobey: I suspect even google doesn't have quite that much money
<ralsina> considering buenos aires has roughly 25 million meters of street
<dobey> ralsina: google has street view of the great barrier reef. I think they can spend $15 mil to run cable through a city :)
<ralsina>   dobey: it's more like 150 mil
<ralsina> (I am guessing like crazy here ;-)
<ralsina> but yes, the street view of the great barrier is awesome
<dobey> well, i'm guessing that buying ~25mil meteres of cable will come with a very nice bulk discount :)
<Chipaca> dobey: but then you need to import it into argentina
<dobey> even at $1/m it still comes out to $25 mil just for the cable. and installation costs will probably come out cheaper. of course, all the other equipment will also be pretty costly. but probably total cost would come out much less than a couple fighter jets, and depreciated over 5 years.
<dobey> Chipaca: i hear politicians like money. :)
<Chipaca> shocking
<Chipaca> :)
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> Just the connectors for joining the cable are probably several million dollars.
<dobey> connectors?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, you need the little thingies to connect the fiber optics to other things :-)
<ralsina> dobey: and in this case, you need a few millions of those
<dobey> oh, fiber
<ralsina> even if they did fiber to UTF switches per block, that's still about ... 200K switches
<ralsina> UTP
<ralsina> which is (more wild guessing) about 3 days of the world's switch production
<dobey> fiber is so passe. neutrino network ftw.
<ralsina> dobey: the problem is the million-gallon neutrino receiver ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: great thing is, it can be anywhere on the earth :)
<ralsina> Also, 25 megameters of optic fiber with a 2mm plastic jacket are 1.6 million cubic meters of fiber
<ralsina> (decimal point may be slightly misplaced ;-)
<ralsina> The right number is 157K cubic meters of fiber, or a cube 54 meters on a side
<mmcc> hmm, I need some reviews: a short one for alecu (or just anyone not ralsina) here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-default-fs-monitor/+merge/125291
<gatox> mmcc, alecu this branch has been updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499
<gatox> mmcc, i'll take that one
<mmcc> could use a second review on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037
<mmcc> gatox, thanks
<mmcc> and this really short one needs reviews also: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/darwin-platform-platform/+merge/126345
<mmcc> back in ~15, need to get coffee. tea will only get you so far
<beuno> kirkland, hi!  I'll be right with you
<beuno> kirkland, did you by any chance cancel your U1 account at some point?
<chaselivingston> beuno: we got him straightened out already :)
<beuno> ah, awesome
<gatox> mmcc, +1 in the first one and globally approved..... and the other one was globally approved already
<mmcc> gatox: great, thanks
<mmcc> gatox, on your client-timer branch, the DummySyncMenu needs an update_transfers function, because you pass that to aggregator.register_listener in aggregator.py. I wasn't clear in my comment earlier but I was thinking you'd just s/start_timer/update_transfers in the dummy class and its test
<gatox> mmcc, ahhh ok
<ralsina> oh, joy, launchpad 502 error from jenkins. Let's give it another chance.
<gatox> mmcc, done
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 502 in Launchpad itself "Duplicate tasks shouldn't be permitted" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502
<ralsina> oh, ubot5 you are so amusing
<dobey> it's gangnam style
<mmcc> gatox: thanks, +1
<gatox> dobey, LOL
<mmcc> gatox, is that the last branch you have pending for the sync_menu stuff?
<gatox> mmcc, nop..... y have another one
<gatox> mmcc, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-menuorder/+merge/125768
<mmcc> gatox, ok, cool. don't think I can review that without Q though, right?
<mmcc> but at least I can propose my other branch that fixes the common.py dummy syncmenu now
<gatox> mmcc, nap
 * mmcc could really use a nap
<gatox> mmcc, ah yes! let me know when you propose that....... i can do the review
<dobey> wonder what the easiest way to set up raid 1+0 on ubuntu server is
<ralsina> dobey: never done it on ubuntu :-(
<ralsina> dobey: usually, that's not bootable, so you end up setting up /boot as a 4-way mirrored raid
<mmcc> launchpad timeout for everyone or just me?
<ralsina> mmcc: it timed out for me and jenkins a few minutes ago, then worked
<gatox> mmcc, working now
<dobey> ralsina: well for these 4 disks, they're just extra data partitions, not the OS drive. I'll be setting up just plain raid mirroring for the OS drive on a couple of small SSDs
<ralsina> dobey: ok, then just install and build the raid manually
<ralsina> dobey: it's a few mdadms away :-)
<dobey> hrmm
<ralsina> dobey: IIRC it's just creating md0 and md1 as raid1 and then a raid0 over them (or viceversa)
<ralsina> then mounting that last one
<dobey> well, i want to have 2 of them in raid 0. and the other two being the raid1 mirror of that first set
<dobey> so some redundancy, and ~4TB of storage
<ralsina> dobey: sure, 1+0 is exactly the same as 0+1
<ralsina> dobey: so, just do it via mdadm after install, should take 5 minutes
<dobey> right
<dobey> just want to make sure i don't accidentally destroy my server in the process :)
<ralsina> well, that can *always* happen ;-)
<ralsina> just type v e r y c a r e ff u l l y ;-)
 * dobey ponders just marking all these bugs invalid
<mmcc> argh, launchpad still timing out on resubmitting a merge proposal…
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder if mdadm accepts UUIDs
<ralsina> dobey: yes, option -u
<dobey> ralsina: man page says that's only for assemble mode
<ralsina> dobey: what mode do you need uuids for?
<dobey> ralsina: i want to avoid using /dev/sd[a-z] at all
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so you use uuids for assemble mode
<dobey> ralsina: my enclosure is JBOD and whenever i power it off and back on, the disk positions change
<ralsina> then you have new devices that have their own UUIDs
<dobey> ralsina: --create rquires devices
<ralsina> dobey: ok, but create is only once
<ralsina> dobey: and then the device names don't matter because you assemble the device using uuids
 * ralsina is slightly foggy on mdadm finesse
<dobey> i don't think i can do what i want :(
<chaselivingston> ping mmcc: file sync keeps disconnecting for me, any ideas why?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: not off the top of my head, can you send syncdaemon.logs?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: of course :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/75392/
<dobey> brb, need to take a little break
<mmcc> chaselivingston: hmm, that's all download progress updates. which I think maybe we should stop logging :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: maybe so :)
<mmcc> do you have  a syncdaemon.log.* from around the time when you got disconnected?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: let me look
<chaselivingston> mmcc: just emailed a zip your way w/ some logs
<mmcc> chaselivingston: thanks
<chaselivingston> mmcc: np
<mmcc> chaselivingston: it looks like you're just legitimately losing the network connection. are you on a flaky network or something?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: no, everything else is good...
<chaselivingston> mmcc: or at least seems to be
<mmcc> hmm. here's a paste of what I'm looking at -- https://pastebin.canonical.com/75396/ <--- does anyone else recognize this SSL error that chaselivingston is seeing?
<alecu> gatox: I've added a couple of small fixes needed in your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-timer/+merge/125499
 * gatox looking
<alecu> gatox: but I've already approved it, since they are very small
<gatox> alecu, yes copy/paste problems mostly..... fixing
<alecu> gatox: the "listener" name change is because they don't specify what they are listening to.
<mmcc> anyone want to review a setup-mac branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/byo-libjpeg/+merge/126538
<mmcc> this should fix lisette's issue with the captcha
<alecu> gatox: the menuorder branch looks mostly good
<mmcc> it bundles a copy of libjpeg
<ralsina> mmcc: got it
<alecu> gatox: I'm running the tests on both
<gatox> alecu, timer fixed.... waiting for launchpad to rescan it to approve
<ralsina> mmcc: if you have the qt image plugins working, then maybe it's a better idea not to use PIL
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH, that still means bunding libjpeg so notinteresting :-(
<mmcc> ralsina: heh. well, we're already bundling libqjpeg… which doesn't appear to need libjpeg
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm.... well, then maybe it is a bit interesting ;-)
<mmcc> so if we wanted to get rid of PIL we could… but I'd want to be sure it worked on windows too…
<mmcc> and I haven't done anything with the Qt plugins on windows
<briancurtin> my hands could use a break from mashing the keyboard, be back in a bit (i'm not intentionally running away from PIL/Qt)
<ralsina> mmcc: on windows we already bundle libjpeg
<ralsina> mmcc: IIRC we are using PIL only in !≃ linux ... checking...
<mmcc> ralsina: no, it looks like PIL is always being used
<ralsina> yep
<ralsina> ok, then let's leave that for some distant future if your current fix works
<mmcc> but on linux qt plugins should just work, right?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, on linux they do
<ralsina> on windows they don't
<ralsina> on macs I don't know
<mmcc> on macs they work if you put them in the place Qt expects them (and we do, now)
<mmcc> I think on windows it's the same issue, Qt is just looking for them somewhere that isn't well documented
<mmcc> and you need to have an empty qt.conf somewhere else that isn't welld ocumented, to poke it to look in the other dark place
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, it's one of those things where we just ran out of time to debug
<mmcc> yep. I got that impression from Manuel's colorful "HACK" comment :)
<ralsina> and that I would love if we could document and publish in a google-friendly place, because noone else knows quite how to do it, or they are not telling
<alecu> gatox:     85:  [C0111, ShareLinksTestCase.test_file_already_shared.fake_method] Missing docstring
<alecu> gatox: in the u1cp branch
<gatox> oops
<ralsina> When I solve one of those, I do this: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB997.html
<alecu> gatox: this looks dangerous:         file_path = unicode(file_path)
<mmcc> ralsina: I'll make a todo to write that up. I wrote something close to a HOWTO on the python-mac mailing list a little while ago, I'll dig it up
<alecu> gatox: what's the encoding that's coming?
<gatox> alecu, QString to unicode
<mmcc> btw ralsina, I think on windows it's just QCoreApplication::applicationDirPath()\plugins\imageformats\<<imagesgohere>>
<mmcc> er, <<pluginsgohere>> :)
<alecu> gatox: is that any safer?
<mmcc> although there might need to be an empty qt.conf in (QCoreApplication::applicationDirPath())\qt.conf to trigger it looking there
<gatox> alecu, yes..... move everything to use the pyqt api2 :P...... i never had problems with that...
<ralsina> mmcc: I got it working that way for sqlite, but not for image plugins http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB955.html
<ralsina> mmcc: *could* be because it also means bundling libjpeg. Or not :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I don't think so, my copy of libqjpeg doesn't link to libjpeg
<alecu> gatox: also, a few lines below, there's this: full_path = os.path.expanduser(file_path)
 * briancurtin back
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm... that could be because of how your qt was build
<gatox> alecu, yes
<ralsina> mmcc: "system libjpeg" versus "included libjpeg"
<gatox> alecu, what's the problem with that?
<alecu> gatox: I think we should be using the platform independent code that dobey did
<alecu> gatox: the os module is not very safe vis unicode
<ralsina> mmcc: but anyway +1
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, thanks
<alecu> gatox: regarding any encoding for that matter.
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: use os_helper wherever needed & possible
<alecu> dobey: does dirspec have anything similar to os.path.expanduser?
<gatox> alecu, mmmh... we will probably should replace a couple of expanduser then..... i'll do it in that branch......
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: dirspec.utils.user_home
<gatox> ralsina, alecu ack.... i'll replace all the occurrences of expanduser with that.... or something related to that
<ralsina> gatox: I think it always returns bytes, but you'd have to double check in each context if that's a good thing
<dobey> oh right, you could use user_home i guess
<mmcc> ralsina, I think in here: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB955.html it might work if you did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1229251/
<dobey> alecu: ubuntuone-client has an expanduser wrapper within itself as well i think
<ralsina> mmcc: quite possible.
<dobey> user_home doesn't really solve the unicode issues
<ralsina> mmcc: one of these days I will boot windows, and try it ;-)
<briancurtin> anyone know why u1cp would get "No module named pkg_resources" on windows? i cant start a CP from source, not sure why when i can type "import pkg_resouces" fine in the interpreter
<mmcc> briancurtin: hmmm. that sounds kind of familiar, let me grep my notes
<ralsina> ubuntuone.platform.expand_user
<dobey> yeah, that
<dobey> yay inappropriately titled modules
<briancurtin> mmcc: im about to rebuild the buildout without using "--distribute" to see if that changes anything
<ralsina> seems to be exactly the same thing as the one in dirspec except with more asserts
<ralsina> we should remove it
<mmcc> briancurtin: no luck in my notes… where is the interpreter finding it? and how are you running the CP bin from source?
<mmcc> I'm not 100% sure I ever got it to run from source on windows, but I thought I had
<dobey> ralsina: eh? there is no expand_user in dirspec though
<briancurtin> mmcc: it finds it in the distribute egg. running "python bin\ubuntuone-control-panel-qt" (after other terminals have SSO and SD running)
<briancurtin> (with SSO and U1C on the PYTHONPATH)
<dobey> ralsina: though yes, we need to consolidate all that stuff, when we do the python3 work
<mmcc> briancurtin: hmm. not sure I have any better ideas than rebuilding…
<gatox> ralsina, alecu i have another u1-cp branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/mouse-events/+merge/126544
<gatox> and now..... EOD for me!
<ralsina> dobey: this is basically a large wrapper around a .replace('~', user_home) and we have this kind of things way too spread
<briancurtin> mmcc: it's quick enough to rebuild, hopefully it works
<dobey> ralsina: right
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think the solution is to do .replace(user_home) everywhere, but rather we probably need to put expand_user in dirspec.utils instead (fixing it to work on 2 and 3), and have everything use that.
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> or move our os_helper into a separate project and use that everywhere
<ralsina> since it's a generally useful library
<dobey> our code needs plenty of reorg :-/
<ralsina> dobey: less than it used to need!
<ralsina> dobey: baby steps ;-)
<dobey> yes, i know. i did a lot of that work :)
<ralsina> dobey: I think the problem is that we are trying to do those "turn this into a library" early in the cycle, and we really should do it *late*. And then, in the early cycle, just remove it from the old places and use the new library
<ralsina> that way we can multitask a little
<gatox> ok..... eod here!! see you tomorrow people! bye!
<briancurtin> mmcc: ha, rebuilding didnt work. fun times ahead.
<ralsina> EOD for me, as usual will be around later
<ralsina> bye!
<briancurtin> crap, this pkg_resources problem is now blocking two things :/
<briancurtin> i have to head out of here, see everyone tomorrow
<dobey> same here, later all
<mmcc> hmmm, was stress-testing syncdaemon and the fsevents daemon and I've gotten to a point where there are 200 waiting uploads and nothing currently transferring
<mmcc> as shown by u1sdtool --waiting and u1sdtool --current-transfers, respectively
<mmcc> this seems like a bad place to get stuck…
<mmcc> there are 68349 offloaded queue items according to the latest MARK log entry, too
<mmcc> and the network is up, it just stopped activating things to run at some point
#ubuntuone 2012-09-27
<mmcc> is there a way to see the contents of the offloaded queue in some readable fashion?
<mmcc> one twist here is that I added a ton of files, then had to kill syncdaemon then restarted it and removed all those files. When it came back up, it had a lot of AQ_FILE_NEW_ERRORs because the files weren't there anymore as it processed the queue
<mmcc> I'm wondering if those errors stopped the events in the queue from running, but their presence in the queue is stopping progess?
<mmcc> progress
<mmcc> ok, done for the day. I'm going to leave it running for a while and see if anything kicks in to restart progress
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> morning
 * mandel reboots to test new unity
<rye> mandel, ralsina: what happens when i run u1sdtool on windows w/o control panel running? I see syncdaemon starting but u1sdtool does not release the terminal. Then I Ctrl+C the process, run u1sdtool again and get the second set of ubuntuone-syncdaemon process
<rye> ah, looks like metadata is corrupted
<mandel> rye, uh, no idea, I have never used u1sdtool on windows
<mandel> rye, sorry for the later response, I'm constantly logging in and out to test the new unity I compile.. looks like the standalone apps do not work :(
<ralsina> rye: I don't think I ever tried it without u1cp running
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
 * mandel logs out to test the new unity
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, I'm back!
<mandel> ralsina, maldito movistar..
<mandel> ralsina, did you get my messages?
<mandel> gatox, do you copy me?
<gatox> mandel, yap..... i saw your twit
<mandel> gatox, ok, so I'm back :P
<gatox> :P
<mandel> alecu, I have seen several times the scope crashing when testing the preview, please let me know if you have anything I can use to do a better try
<ralsina> mandel: now I did!
<ralsina> and good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, he, I though you were up, fixed the network already
<dpm> hi everyone. I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem with u1
<dpm> on quantal
<mandel> dpm, you should be more demanding ;-)
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mandel, you MUST help me!
<dpm> I know where you live
<mandel> hehehe
<mandel> dpm, I can try :)
<dpm> cool :)
<ralsina> mandel: I am usually up at 7AM, catchup on mail, see if anyone needs me on IRC then I leave for an hour or so
<dpm> mandel, so every time I start the UI, the status remains as either "Loading..." or "Starting sync..." (or something similar). All my files are synced already, so there is no need to sync. In any case, I don't seem to get u1 to start. Any tips on debugging this, or getting it to work?
<ralsina> mandel: so, up, but not here :-)
<dpm> also 'u1sdtool --status' hangs up forever
<mandel> dpm, well, if you wanted to take a look on what is going on you can kill the u1 daemon and start it again with --debug so that we see what is going on in the stdout
<mandel> dpm, can you try that?
<dpm> mandel, yeah, what's the name of the daemon?
<dpm> askubuntu to the rescue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40518/how-to-kill-the-ubuntuone-daemon
<mandel> dpm, ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<dpm> ok, I didn't see any errors on the debug output, and also 'u1sdtool --status' returns some output now. Let me see what the UI does
<gatox> ralsina, mandel dobey what are we using now to replace expanduser?? it used to be expand_user..... but i can't find it....
<mandel> gatox, why do you want to expand user?
<ralsina> gatox: ubuntuone.platform.expand_user
<mandel> gatox, should be using the dirspec stuff, right?
<gatox> ralsina, i thought that was on sso
<ralsina> mandel: dirspec has dirspec.utils.user_home but not a expand_user
<ralsina> gatox: nop
<gatox> ralsina, ack...... just get confuse..... thanks
<ralsina> gatox: the one that was on sso is now in dirspec
<mandel> ralsina, we should be using drispec unless we are really really sure
<gatox> mandel, but dirspec doesn't have expand_user
<ralsina> mandel: dirspec has just a constant
<ralsina> mandel: and expnd_home uses that constant :-)
<dpm> mandel, it seems to stay in INIT status forever: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230328/
<mandel> dpm, what is the ouput of the daemon?
<mandel> ralsina, ah, ok
<dpm> mandel, https://pastebin.canonical.com/75452/ - sorry, the initial output got lost, not enough scrollback. Let me kill & restart the daemon to get full output
<mandel> dpm, movistar is being annoying this morning and I can't get to that pastebin.. can you send me an email with it?
<dpm> sure
<mandel> dpm, thx, I'm off to a quick lunch and I'll ping you back asap, ok?
<dpm> mandel|lunch, sure thanks, and enjoy!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> dpm: what's wrong exactly? do you have a ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log file that is non-zero in size?
<dpm> dobey, what's wrong is that the UI stays in "File sync starting..." forever. I've got several log files. Do you need to see the content of any of these? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1230377/
<dobey> dpm: mostly i'm interested in what syncdaemon-exceptions.log says right now
<dpm> dobey, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230380/
<dobey> dpm: apt-get install gir1.2-syncmenu-0.1
<dobey> dpm: install that, and restart the syncdaemon, and you should be fine again
<dpm> great, thanks dobey, that sorted it
<dobey> sure. :)
<dpm> mandel|lunch, it seems it's fixed already, thanks for your help too ^
<dobey> it's a Recommends, so if you have your system configured to not install them by defaulted, it might not have gotten installed on upgrade. the resulting bug you hit is fixed in trunk and will be fixed in 4.0.0 in quantal, but workaround for now is to install that gir package :)
<gatox> :S the change to expand_user broke my tests
<dobey> gatox: broke how?
<gatox> dobey, problems that expand_user is expecting bytes....... broke several tests, but the fix should be only in one place.......
<dobey> ah
<dobey>       [>....................]  resync =  0.4% (19335616/3906763776) finish=319.0
<dobey> min speed=203040K/sec
<dobey> that's going to take a while...
<ralsina> dobey: there is a /proc file to raise maximum speed
<ralsina> dobey: but yes, it's going to take a day or so :-)
<ralsina> dobey: because that estimate usually *under*estimates
<alecu> hello all! (says a late alecu)
<dobey> that "min" wasn't for the speed
<dobey> it was "319.0 min" left
<dobey> yay random line breaks
<ralsina> 203040K/sec is quite quickie :-)
<dobey> SATA III is nice :)
<mandel> alecu, ping
<mmcc> morning folks
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mmcc> hi gatox!
<alecu> mandel: pong
<mandel> alecu, do you have a working scope or are still stuck with the vala problem?
<mandel> alecu, I have been using a very old version and I'm seeing some crashes, is that the case what you have?
<alecu> mandel: I got past that, and now have a nice solution for testing async code in the standard synchronous tester.
<mandel> alecu, awesome!
<alecu> mandel: but the current branch seems to have some issues when running IRL
<alecu> mandel: I'm taking a look at it right now, and will propose it after the team meeting.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I just wanted to see the entire thing working since the ui is nearly done, I'm focusing on automated testing atm
<mmcc> So, does anyone have tips on debugging a stuck syncdaemon queue?
<mmcc> I have a syncdaemon doing nothing since yesterday afternoon, but it has 200 items in its queue and many more in the offload queue
<mmcc> something is blocking progress, and I'm wondering if there's a way to look at what's in the offloaded queues
<mandel> mmcc, the expert you are looking for is called facundobatista  :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: installed today's build and i'm stuck at getting information, please wait
<facundobatista> mmcc, do you have tracebacks in the log?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: and i have 7 sd's running
<mmcc> facundobatista: I don't think so, let me check again
<mmcc> chaselivingston: definitely want to kill all those sd's and start again
<chaselivingston> mmcc: trying that now
<dobey> how the heck did you have *7* syncdaemons running?
<chaselivingston> dobey: wonderful question
<mmcc> chaselivingston: when you quit the app, how are you quitting it? only the quit item in the u1 icon on the right side of the menubar actually quits syncdaemon too
<mmcc> if you do cmd-q, it leaves sd up
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah, i've been using cmd-q
<mmcc> now, why it doesn't just reconnect to the same sd… that's a bug in IPC somewhere I guess
<ralsina> mmcc: we need to find how to catch cmd-q :-/
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, it's next on my list
<chaselivingston> mmcc: using Ubuntu One > Quit from the menubar seems to have it locked up now
<mmcc> chaselivingston: another end of the same bug. Note that using quit from the "Ubuntu One" menu that's just to the right of the apple menu is the same as cmd-q
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah ok
<mmcc> chaselivingston: the menu item with the red U that's always there in every app, over to the right, that's the one that'll also kill syncdaemon
<chaselivingston> mmcc: clicking the red u does nothing for me
<mmcc> facundobatista: my syncdaemon-exceptions.log has about 10 exceptions from about the time when I noticed it getting wedged: https://pastebin.canonical.com/75471/
<mmcc> chaselivingston: if it's already not responsive, yeah the red u won't show either. time to kill it with activity monitor
<chaselivingston> mmcc: piled up a bunch of sds again
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that's confusing - did you kill the 7 SDs, then restart and get more than one new one?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: apparenlty
<mmcc> er, by restart I mean restart control panel
<mmcc> chaselivingston - yikes. well, I guess I'd appreciate seeing your syncdaemon.log, then
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/75474/
<mmcc> chaselivingston: well I can fix that exception for you, but I'm not sure why it keeps spawning new ones… can you also send controlpanel.log ? :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: to fix it, delete ~/Library/Preferences/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/75476/
<mmcc> that is, first kill everything, delete that file, then start the app again
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah, now the control panel loads all the way
<chaselivingston> mmcc: and file sync is up to date
<mmcc> chaselivingston: good. you were the victim of an incompatible default conf change I made a week or so ago and since fixed. Sorry…
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha, thanks for fixing that
<mmcc> chaselivingston: you're welcome, glad it was simple
<briancurtin> mumble in a few minutes?
<dobey> briancurtin: afaik
<mandel> that is the plan, yes
<briancurtin> hopefully my mumble works on this new setup
<ralsina> oops team, to the mumble!
<ralsina> briancurtin, joshuahoover mumble?
<briancurtin> just joined
<ralsina> DMN
<ralsina> This worked 20 minutes ago!!!!
<ralsina> let's do this tomorrow :-(
<ralsina> Sorry team
<briancurtin> does that mean you have to twitter shame yourself?
<ralsina> yes it does
<dobey>    ok
<ralsina> I don't understand what's wrong with my audio, it worked every time until last week :-(
<ralsina> it even worked in my previous call
<ralsina> sigh
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> https://twitter.com/ralsina/status/251337090955087872
<gatox> dobey, i'm having some problems with some tests when they tried to use the user_home var from dirspec...... maybe you can help me
<mandel> oh
<dobey> gatox: sure. are you getting unicode objects instead of str objects, in those cases?
<mandel> ralsina, normal stand up then?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> me
<mandel> :P
<gatox> dobey, i'm trying to run some tests for u1-cp...... but when the expand_user function is executed in u1-client (which has an assert to ensure that receives and return bytes), after doing the operation of replace('~', user_home)..... with user_home being: from dirspec.utils import user_home ...... it fails because the result is an unicode obj..... because user_home is unicode..... and i'm not touching that in any of my tests..... do you know
<gatox> who might be modifying that?
<dobey> me
<briancurtin> i need to type
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, mandel, gatox, briancurtin, mmcc: standup at will
<facundobatista> mmcc, most surely a bug I'm in the process of fixing (one branch already in, need to send the second), to unlock it you need to restart SD
<mmcc> facundobatista: ok, cool. thanks for looking. let me know if there's anything I can do to help
<dobey> gatox: it's a bug in contrib.testing.testcase.BaseTwistedTestCase i think
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, mandel, gatox, briancurtin, mmcc: forget it no standup wither
<ralsina> I know what you guys are doing
<ralsina> and the missing call is my fault, no need to make syou suffer for it
<facundobatista> mmcc, are you using nightlies?
<dobey> ok
<mmcc> facundobatista: I am using trunk, let me check if I'm out of date
<gatox> dobey, thx! i'll take a look at that... i was trying to find who is creating the path to _trial_temp but i couldn't remember/find it
<mandel> we standup or not?
<mandel> ok.. stupid lag..
<mmcc> facundobatista: I'm slightly out of date, but I'm not missing any revisions from you
 * mandel goes back to c++
<dobey> gatox: there is also a related issue to that in dev-tools, but the main issue here is the testcase in u1client
<mmcc> facundobatista: also, this is on mac os x, just in case that is important to know :)
<briancurtin> mandel: you could have also typed "goes back to nightmare"
<gatox> dobey, ok..... i'll try to fix that..... i'm blocked until that is working
<facundobatista> mmcc, not really, thanks :)
<mandel> briancurtin, lol yes, a little, and is not just the language ;-)
<rhys_> Can anyone tell me some reasons for why Ubuntu One is not working for me? I replace files on one machine, they don't get updated on the others. I delete files on one machine, I then replace them. They sync up. I boot another machine, Ubuntu One syncs, the files are deleted. So I go back to the machine that I replaced them on, only to find they've been deleted from there since I booted the new machine.
<rhys_> I'm a sysadmin and have tried completely resetting ubuntu one per the wiki twice now.
<rhys_> I've tried a few different things, but mostly it seems when I boot my laptop or separate machine, changes just get borked.
<rhys_> This is across multiple new installs of 12.04.1
<mandel> rhys_, I think rye can help you, can you rye?
<dobey> gatox: i need to get lunch, but i can help more after if needed.
<gatox> dobey, thx...... luunch here too i think......
<gatox> dobey, i'm looking at that code right now..... i was going to do some tests
<dobey> ok
<gatox> dobey, i'll let you know, don't worry
<dobey> bbiab :)
<rye> rhys_: may I ask you to collect and send the logs for both machines using the script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-ubuntu-syncdaemon-diag.sh
<rhys_> rye: ok. The problem is this is kinda an ongoing thing. I'm afraid if I just send you both the logs they will be too filled with noise for the bug to show up
<rhys_> because the truth is it *mostly* works.
<rye> rhys_: ok, are the files removed edited in any specific application?
<rhys_> but like i put .xchat2 into the sync. Initially it works, all machines get my settings, transparent background and whatnot. Yesterday I added a few new channels to autojoin. I saw the gnome3 notification that a handful of files in that directory were updated and syncing. Today my new machine tells me Ubuntu One is in sync, but the autojoin is not there.
<rhys_> rye: KeePass2 happens occasionally, which I've already seen a bug for. Its a .NET application, which I can understand. .purple (pidgin) does not work at all.
<rhys_> the removed files are done via nautilus or bash.
<rhys_> well. the rm command.
<rhys_> rye: if you want a reproducible error, make two machines and try to sync a .purple directory. Very quickly Ubuntu One will hang in "Syncing Files" forever
<rye> rhys_: do you have any "Traceback" in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<mmcc> hi facundobatista, I've got an empty queue now but the web UI is showing directories on the server that no longer exist on my desktop. Is this part of the same bug? I removed the parent directory I was using for my stress test and saw AQ_UNLINK_ERROR in syncdaemon.log: https://pastebin.canonical.com/75484/
<mmcc> I'm thinking that our error feedback could be better…
<rhys_> rye: there are no traceback
<rhys_> no tracebacks on either of the 2 machines I can get to
<rhys_> Ok. so I updated the autojoin list. .xchat2/srvlist_.conf was just updated. I can see it on the webGUI.
<rhys_> Right now Xchat is running on my home machine, which is set also to be in sync.
<rhys_> I will go home tonight, record exactly what I do, and see if it works. If it doesn't, I'll send you the logs per that script.
<rhys_> for both machines
<mmcc> rhys_: I have a dumb question, is this only happening when your u1 updating the conf files of a running program?
<rhys_> mmcc: it very well could be.
<mmcc> In that case, I wonder if the running app is prepared for changed conf files, you know?
<rhys_> simple updates always work as far as my memory stretches. this is always concerning the variations of running programs. I understand such concurrency is hard to do. what does ubuntu one look for? mtime?
<rhys_> if mtime is the only value, a lot of programs which constantly touch files could be the source of all my woes.
<mmcc> disclaimer that I'm not really a linux guy (yet) so maybe that's not a problem due to some common conf file design pattern that I don't know of...
<rhys_> design pattern. lol. a lot of software is written with "whatever sounds good." such considerations of external programs updating files as they're being used is probably not a high consideration.
<mmcc> rhys_: what I was wondering is if you start e.g. xchat then change its conf file, does it have any way of knowing that you've changed it, or does it just read it once at startup?
<mandel> mmcc, if it uses pyinotify yes, similar as in mac, you have to pay attention
<mandel> mmcc, same as on windows, you place a watcher that tells you the app changed and there you go, asp.net pages do that for example
<mmcc> mandel: of course it *could* watch, but does it?
<rhys_> mmcc: i'm worried about a worse problem. when i go home tonight and shutdown xchat, it will write that file with its current settings, making it have the newest version, which then overrides the changes I made today. I don't think it does that, but if it does that would explain it.
<mandel> mmcc, AFAIK xchat does not
<mandel> mmcc, depends on the app
<mmcc> mandel: right. I bet most don't expect their conf files to be written to while they're running
<mandel> mmcc, yes, most don't expect it, you sometimes can tell them to reload them, of if the use gconf they might get a signal, but that is about it
<mmcc> rhys_: yep, that could be a problem, and as mandel points out, it'll depend on what each app does
<mandel> rhys_, oneconf had the idea of letting you sync some of the configs, but I don't know how far it got
<mandel> rhys_, and ofcourse some settings cannot be synced, as in, it does not make sense to sync them
<mmcc> in the future, maybe we can all have settings synced in u1db…
<mmcc> brb, coffee
<rhys_> true. But I would love to have application profiles for things like Thunderbird, Firefox, Pidgin, Xchat, Terminator.
<rhys_> I'd write them if given good documentation
<mandel> ok, EOD here
<mandel> see you all tom!
<ralsina> lunchtime + banks
<ralsina> will be back asap
<facundobatista> mmcc, probably yes
<facundobatista> mmcc, try doing a rescan from scratch
<mmcc> facundobatista: ok. using u1sdtool, right? dumb question, what is the volume id to pass to --rescan-from-scratch, is it the node_id that I get from u1sdtool --info=$HOME/Ubuntu\ One
<mmcc> ?
<facundobatista> mmcc, --rescan-from-scratch=""
<mmcc> facundobatista: ack, thanks!
<dobey> only ∞ more bugs to go
<dobey> whee, and 2 more hours until the raid is initialized
<mmcc> in other news, changing the fsevents daemon from a concurrent queue to a serial queue seems to be working fine, but I lost the logs to check because they got rotated out :)
<mmcc> looking at logging.conf, it looks like I can set the filesize really high, but maybe can't tell it to just never rotate… anyone know different?
<dobey> you don't have both copies when they get rotated on osx?
<mmcc> dobey: yes, until it fills all 5 that it's configured to keep around
<briancurtin> i hate pkg_resources
<dobey> mmcc: you can increase that number as well as the log file size itself; but outright stopping the rotation is a bit non-trivial i think, as the logger is using a rotating log class
<mmcc> dobey: yeah, I ended up looking at the code. much easier to fake it with a big filesize or large #files. thanks
<dobey> what was that python module to use for parsing time strings and getting the difference between them in seconds or days or whatever?
<briancurtin> dobey: in the stdlib? datetime.datetime, and then i believe adding/subtracting between datetime's produces a datetime.timedelta
<dobey> ah, timedelta, yes
 * alecu misses python
<dobey> hrmm, but how do i get a datetime() from an ISO string?
<dobey> '2012-09-25 18:07:09.697594+00:00' for example
<briancurtin> dobey: i'll give it a shot
<dobey> sad thing is that i remember doing this before, but i have no idea where exactly :)
<dobey> ah, nevermind
<dobey> i don't need to parse the string actually
<dobey> launchpadlib gives me a datetime.datetime already! :)
<briancurtin> ah nice
<alecu> I was about to suggest http://wiki.python.org/moin/WorkingWithTime
<alecu> but, that sounds much better
<gatox> i need to take a break....... i'll be back in 20min
 * gatox kicks the door
<dobey> crap
<dobey> TypeError: can't subtract offset-naive and offset-aware datetimes
<dobey> :(
<dobey> and datetime.utcnow() or datetime.now() only give offset-naive times
<ralsina> Hello again
<dobey> how do i get a datetime object *with* offset for datetime.utcnow()? :(
<dobey> brb
<mmcc> dobey, when you get back, should there be an updated systray icon in the client-data project?
<mmcc> oh never mind, I was only looking at the big resolutions
<dobey> mmcc: i think we need a different icon for the mac menu perhaps.
<mmcc> dobey: yes, now that I look through them, it looks like we don't have anything in there that fits
<mmcc> style-wise, that is
<dobey> mmcc: do those need to be in .icns also?
<mmcc> dobey: I think so. I just tried a hacky test to set the systray QIcon to a .icns, and it didn't show up, but didn't give me any errors to work with either
<mmcc> I think they'll need to be .icns so that they'll look right on a retina screen
<dobey> is there a reference for menubar icons with relation to 'retina' as well?
<mmcc> dobey: looking
<dobey> man, the datetime api is really annoying :(
<gatox> dobey, just to let you know..... i'm still trying to find who is modifying the user_home var..... but i'm not being able to find that yet
<ralsina> gatox: saw your tweet ... querés un tilo? ;-)
<dobey> gatox: the BaseTwistedTestCase is setting HOME
<ralsina> dobey, gatox: just in case, we are supposed to ignore $HOME
<dobey> or well, changing HOME
<dobey> or was it the temp dir
<gatox> ralsina, i know......
<mmcc> dobey: if we were using the apple API directly, we could send it a PDF for the status item image. I don't know if Qt will be happy with that though, I'm going to test now
<gatox> dobey, yes...... it seems..... but it's really weird..... that part of the code seems to not being executed.... i'll keep testing that
<dobey> gatox: testcase.py:396
<dobey> err
<dobey> gatox: contrib/testing/testcase.py:396
<gatox> dobey, yep.... i'm there
<gatox> dobey, ok..... let me keep trying some stuff and i'll let you know
<dobey> gatox: what do you mean it's not being executed?
<gatox> dobey, i've modified the python the PYTHONPATH to point to the u1-client that i have, where i have lots of prints....... and some of them i can see it in the console..... but the ones related to the testcase.py file not
<dobey> gatox: where is your test code?
<gatox> dobey, in u1-cp
<dobey> gatox: in trunk? where can i see what you're doing exactly?
<mmcc> so, launchpad finally let me propose this branch -- fixes the sync_menu dummy for windows and macs, and adds a test_common: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-dummy-sync-menu/+merge/126766
<mmcc> btw, not sure I like the convention of naming things "common" that are only common to two platforms. not sure I like "nonlinux" better though
 * mmcc is not sure about so many things
<gatox> dobey, nono..... i didn't push any code..... i'm working here with a modified version of u1-cp and u1-client to try to fix the tests..... everything was working but with expand_user the new tests are broken.... so i'm trying to find out who is touching the user_home var and converting that into unicode
<gatox> dobey, let me debug a little bit longer
<mmcc> also, that review is pretty short, might be a nice escape from say, pkg_resources, briancurtin  :)
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll review but still can't run CP IRL because of pkg_resources. can run tests, though
<mmcc> briancurtin, ouch. well, this is a client branch, so maybe that's easier?
<dobey> gatox: what is the MRO of your test case?
<gatox> dobey, mro?
<dobey> gatox: class hierarchy
<briancurtin> mmcc: oh, yeah. looking at it now
<gatox> dobey, it ends up inheriting from TestCase (Twisted)...... just a sec..... let me copy the complete hierarchy
<gatox> dobey, from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.tests import BaseTestCase  ->  from ubuntuone.controlpanel.tests import TestCase  ->  from ubuntuone.devtools.testcases import TestCase  ->  from twisted.trial.unittest import TestCase
<dobey> gatox: ok, this is the other issue then, in dev-tools
<dobey> oh hey, my raid is ready to test/use now
<dobey> and i need to call a bank, brb
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> well, at least my script is working sort of ok
<dobey> Closed 9 bugs; 52 remain Incomplete.
<ralsina> dobey: I imagined there was a reason fr the shuffling of low 6-figure bugs
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ralsina: i got tired of closing the incompletes by hand, so i wrote a script. needs a little tweaking, but working good so far now :)
<mmcc> gatox, I just remembered that you asked yesterday to see my sync_menu mac/win fix branch. Here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-dummy-sync-menu/+merge/126766
<gatox> mmcc, ack...... reviewing that
<gatox> mmcc, +1 from me
<mmcc> great, thanks gatox
<gatox> mmcc, thx for catching that :P
<mmcc> gatox: no prob. it was pretty easy to track down :)
<briancurtin> arghhh, trunk tests pass on jenkins but not on my machine.
<gatox> 5:40 already..... eod here ...... i need to kill some aliens with the xbox to relax
<gatox> bye people! see you tomorrow!
<dobey> sigh. wonder what caused that :(
<mmcc> late lunchtime
<dobey> later all
<briancurtin> see ya
#ubuntuone 2012-09-28
<pmatulis> any reason why 'u1sdtool --connect' would not work on updated quantal (running lubuntu)?
<pmatulis> i don't get any output
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how is everything going?
<gatox> mandel, i would like to say fine..... but i have to figure it out what is going on with this test first :P
<gatox> mandel, you?
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'm nearly done with the ui, some pixels are in the wrong place and I'm going to start proposing things to the unity trunk
<mandel> gatox, step by step
<gatox> mandel, gooo!
<gatox> good!
<gatox> mandel, if you have some time please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-menuorder/+merge/125768
<gatox> hey! today is friday :'D
<mandel> gatox, on it!
<gatox> mandel, thx
<alecu> hello gatox, mandel!
<gatox> alecu, hi sir!
<mandel> alecu, hola!
<mandel> o/
<mandel> alecu, things in the payment preview are looking really really good :)
<alecu> mandel: were you able to exercise my branch? how did it work?
<alecu> mandel: I'll be updating the whole of unity today, from trunk.
<mandel> alecu, works a lot better, yet I had some crashes but I don't know if it our fault or something else..
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to look at it closer after lunch
<mandel> alecu, careful with trunk
<alecu> mandel: great. Which branch of unity/nux should I be using?
<mandel> alecu, I'm using the latests, but I had some problems with compiz
<mandel> alecu, if you are in a vm the simples way is to use unity/staging ppa and hope for the best
<mandel> that thing has all the up to date deps
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> hello gatox, mandel
 * gatox is pdbing like crazy
<ralsina> gatox: for extra fun, install pudb (works the same as pdb)
<alecu> hi, morning ralsina!
 * gatox looks at pudb
<ralsina> hello to you too alecu!
<alecu> mandel: btw, how are things in madrid this days?
<gatox> ralsina, nice! thx!
<ralsina> gatox: you're welcome
<mandel> alecu, people protesting on the streets, me ok in my little apartment
<mandel> alecu, but I don't want to say much because I want to get gatox to visit hehe
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> mandel: my parents arrived yesterday (to barcelona) on a one month trip around spain, but after seeing the news, I don't think it was very wise of them... :-)
<gatox> alecu, mandel http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/001/384/Atrapitis.gif
<alecu> mandel: they are getting to madrid in 20 days... I guess the riots would be over by then :-)
<mandel> alecu, hey, do you want to give them my number in case they have any problems? I have a couple of friends in barcelona etc
<mandel> alecu, or madrid will be over ;)
<mandel> gatox, lol
<alecu> mandel: lol
<gatox> ralsina, wow..... why i didn't hear of pudb before!
<gatox> ?
<gatox> really nice
<mandel> pudb?
<alecu> mandel: sure, it would be good to have your number.
 * alecu brbs
<ralsina> gatox: it's a secret
<ralsina> mandel: check it out, you'll like it
<gatox> ralsina, mandel i just twited a photo :P
<mandel> ralsina, so you give me nice things for python when I have to work with c++, you sir are a troll!
<ralsina> mandel: I am helping gatox. The trolling is an unexpected side effect!
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> sure...
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch
<mandel> now that is not raining and I can walk home..
<mandel> bloody crazy weather
<gatox> jaja this code is trolling me....... if i execute the test with pdb....... and don't ask to see the content of the var which is causing problems it fails..... if i do a print repr() of that var..... everything works
<gatox> this is personal now!
<ralsina> gatox: oh, a schrödinger bug! Likely a cat1
<ralsina> !
<gatox> ralsina, so i'm the right person for this! jeje :P
<ralsina> gatox: do you have threads involved?
<gatox> ralsina, nop
<ralsina> gatox: ok, any access to external resources?
<gatox> ralsina, i'll go step by step until i find the damn code
<ralsina> gatox: ok
<alecu> fridays don't need an extra uplift, do they? In any case: http://vimeo.com/28982627
<gatox> alecu, here you have punk+cumbia: http://youtu.be/SaxVR5E-gUc :P
<dobey> alecu: my RAID could use an uplift. it's very slowly resyncing :(
<gatox> alecu, nice band
<alecu> gatox: lol! But I thought we were sharing tasteful music!
<gatox> alecu, ok.... then this one: http://youtu.be/keKdyN16qUs
<alecu> gatox: I like the comment on that last video, on YT: "the guy in the green looks like﻿..."
<gatox> jejeje yes..... they are weird.... but the have good songs
 * gatox found it
<dobey> gatox, alecu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89X0rn2osE0
<gatox> dobey, no...... not good :P
<dobey> si, muy bueno!
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> gatox: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/have-you-seen-ubuntus-new-sync-menu
<gatox> alecu, hey! second feature that reach omgubuntu..... but they don't know about --with-icon it seems :P
<dobey> you forgot about the shares tab
<gatox> dobey, yes, that was the previous one
<gatox> dobey, i think i found the problem...... i'll proposing a branch to dirspec today probably
 * mandel back
<mandel> menuda mierda de tiempo!
<dobey> haha
<gatox> dobey, sorry..... i mean a branch for devtools
<dobey> oh
<dobey> gatox: i can make a branch for that real quick. i know what it is already
<gatox> dobey, i'm proposing that already
<dobey> is there a bug filed for it?
<gatox> dobey, nop
<gatox> dobey, can you review this totally lame branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-dev-tools/temp-bytes/+merge/126973
<gatox> dobey, when that lands......... i can propose my two remaining u1-cp branches
<dobey> it's amazing what simply unmounting the filesystem will do for RAID performance
<gatox> dobey, should i add the test in any place in particular?
<dobey> gatox: a new file as ubuntuone/devtools/runners/tests/test_base.py I guess
<gatox> ack
<mmcc> happy friday, everyone
<gatox> mmcc, and happy friday for you too! :P
<gatox> dobey, branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-dev-tools/temp-bytes/+merge/126973
<dobey> looking
<gatox> dobey, i've just push some code..... to fix the import order
<gatox> silly thing.... but it looks better
<ralsina> gatox: can you give me 1' on mumble to see if I can make my microphne work?
<gatox> ralsina, yap
<mandel> mumble, right?
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<dobey> gatox: more comments
<gatox> dobey, ack
<ralsina> team, mumble!
<ralsina> Now with extra working microphone!
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin, alecu, dobey ^
<ralsina> joshuahoover: if you are free, we are now about to have yesterday's meeting
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ah, i am :)
<alecu> Now with 100% more time travel!
<mmcc> ralsina: of those 5 critical bugs, two are fixed already, one is not really blocking , one is the quit event problem, which I'm looking at now, and the last is the gc crash from macfsevents.py
<ralsina> mmcc: good, so let's fix 5 high bugs then ;-)
<mmcc> however, I'd add a new one, that the daemon doesn't handle dropped events. that's what I'm going to look at next
<mmcc> ralsina: having helpers for reviews will be good to push some of these fixes through.
<mmcc> btw (gatox/dobey), I could use a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/byo-libjpeg/+merge/126538 -- lisette confirmed today that this fixed her issue with the captcha not loading in SSO
<ralsina> mmcc: shoot!
<gatox> mmcc, ack..... i'll review it after lunch
<ralsina> oh, I already reviewed it ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: you could look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037
<mmcc> that was actually a bug on windows and linux too
<ralsina> mmcc: sure!
<mmcc> brb, gotta make some more tea
<ralsina> mmcc: over tea, can you make a binary for davidpitkin?
<dobey> ok, lunch time. bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> EOW, see you all on monday!
<mmcc> ralsina: this is yesterday's build: http://ubuntuone.com/7P0j9keKd6FBajaxJmENVb
<gatox_lunch> everyone, ralsina lost his connection..... he is going to have lunch now and will be back later
<ejo> Hi... I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.  deja-dup (backup) is set to backup one relatively small folder (50MB) to Ubuntu One.  I have lots of space on the server so it's not out of room.  It has been working fine for a long time but since three days ago it fails all the time with error 500.  Any ideas?
<ejo> it always gets through the "scanning..." stage and the details view shows lots of files scanned, but right after that I get the error... "backup failed -- got status code 500".  I am guessing that's just the http result for nonspecific server error.
<mmcc> hey, I don't know anything about deja-dup, can anyone else help ejo?
<ejo> thank you, mmcc!  the #ubuntu channel is completely uninterested
 * alecu will have lunch, do some errands and pick up Amelia.
<alecu> see you in a few hours!
<dobey> back
<gatox> dobey, before pushing again.....
<gatox> dobey, i like more to have the test like this: self.assertIsInstance(base_runner.tempdir, bytes)
<gatox> instead of using decode and expecting not to fail
<gatox> do you agree?
<dobey> gatox: perhaps
<gatox> that work with python2 and 3
<dobey> ok
<gatox> dobey, branch updated https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-dev-tools/temp-bytes/+merge/126973
<dobey> gatox: why not just use self.tempdir though, instead of building a new options set and runner?
<gatox> dobey, because that object doesn't have self.temdir
<dobey> gatox: eh? BaseTestCase has it
<ralsina> mmcc: good work on remote-folders-fix
<ralsina> mmcc: HOWEVER maybe tests about calling/not calling connect_files in the right place could be added?
<gatox> dobey,
<gatox>   File "/media/gato/proyectos/canonical/ubuntuone-dev-tools/ubuntuone/devtools/runners/tests/test_base.py", line 48, in test_check_temp_directory_is_bytes
<gatox>     print(self.tempdir)
<gatox> exceptions.AttributeError: 'BaseRunnersTestCase' object has no attribute 'tempdir'
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks. definitely a test of my reading comprehension :)
<gatox> dobey, i commented the code inside that function..... and added that print
<mmcc> ralsina: ah, sure, let me look…
<dobey> gatox: oh, sorry; self.tmpdir
<gatox> dobey, ok..... lets use that
<dobey> gatox: sorry for the confusion :)
<gatox> dobey, no problem...... branch updated
<gatox> dobey, also i just remove the unnecesarry lint ignore now
<dobey> gatox: great, what was that disable for anyway?
<gatox> because i was accessing runners._get_runner_options
<dobey> gatox: +1 now
<gatox> dobey, great
<gatox> dobey, do we need another review? // ralsina
<dobey> i think it's ok to land it with just my review
<ralsina> I can do it, or feel free
<gatox> globally approving then
<gatox> ralsina, if you see the change....... jejej
<ralsina> gatox: what branch?
<gatox> ralsina, i don't mean to review it.... i mean that would be funny to have 2 reviews for this change https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-dev-tools/temp-bytes/+merge/126973
<gatox> ralsina, but that was breaking my u1-cp tests
<ralsina> gatox: that's at LEAST 8 bits of change, you need 4 reviews ;-)
<gatox> :P jejjee
<ralsina> go ahead and merge
<dobey> 8 bits of change? like going from NES to Super NES?
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks for the poke about the tests, I hadn't read through the existing ones carefully enough, and they were actually calling connect_files() :\
<ralsina> mmcc: how smart of me!
<ralsina> gatox: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/have-you-seen-ubuntus-new-sync-menu
<gatox> ralsina, yap..... alecu show me that today
<gatox> :D:D
<mmcc> ralsina: fixed tests pushed, diff updating now
<ralsina> mmcc: cool
<gatox> alecu, (when you are available) and maybe mmcc ..... if you could give me a review here, i would really appreciate it :D https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/not-share-again/+merge/126474
<gatox> alecu, mmcc btw..... to run the tests you will need dev-tools with the last branch i propose
<dobey> gatox: and a trivial review for you to look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/setup-metdata/+merge/127044
<gatox> dobey, on it!
<gatox> dobey, +1
<dobey> brb
<ralsina> mmcc: +1
<gatox> ralsina, dobey mmcc 2 of you please...... when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/mouse-events/+merge/126544
<ralsina> gatox: got it
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<mmcc> gatox, pong
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> mmcc, this branch has already 2 approves: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-dummy-sync-menu/+merge/126766  do you want me to globally approve it? or are you waiting for something else?
<gatox> mmcc, also... do you need any review about any other branch?
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<mmcc> gatox: I hadn't noticed that branch had 2. I've approved it.
<mmcc> or I'd forgotten, or something :)
<gatox> mmcc, great..... do you need another review?? or should i start setting my 12.10b2 vm?
<mmcc> btw gatox, I'm looking at your not-share-again branch now. let me see if I have reviews for you
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<mmcc> gatox, do you have your mac handy? you could take a look at these: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/+activereviews
<gatox> mmcc, ack...... i'll update the dev env in my mac (lot of time without using it).... and start reviewing that
<mmcc> gatox, those daemon branches don't require the buildout
<gatox> mmcc, great
<mmcc> gatox, also don't bother with this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/refactor-config-reuse-2/+merge/122748
<gatox> ack
<dobey> gatox: that isn't a very great bug report
<gatox> dobey, which one?
<dobey> "Popup list in shared files don't accept mouse events"
<dobey> which is the summary and description, both
<dobey> it doesn't say anything about why they need to accept mouse events
<gatox> ok.... i'll modify that
<gatox> done
<dobey> gatox: crikey. why is control panel spewing a bunch of log messages to console?
<gatox> dobey, like what?
<dobey> lots of WARNING:ubuntuone.controlpanel.backend:volumes_info: for example
<mmcc> backend.py line 650
<pmatulis> any reason why 'u1sdtool --connect' would not work on updated quantal (running lubuntu)?
<dobey> gatox: and this at the end of starting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1248190/
<mmcc> I was wondering why that warning existed too
<dobey> pmatulis: can you clarify more specifically what "not work" means?
<pmatulis> dobey: i am expecting an authentication dialog to occur
<pmatulis> dobey: the command exits and that's all.  strace didn't tell me anything
<gatox> dobey, mmmm.... i see
<pmatulis> dobey: this on a fresh install of a daily iso
<dobey> pmatulis: anything in the logs (~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/)?
<gatox> i'll need to do some changes
<pmatulis> dobey: ah, there are the logs.  yes there is something
<pmatulis> CredentialsError: dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'errtype'): dbus.String(u'GUINotAvailableError'), dbus.String(u'message'): dbus.String(u'Can not find a GUI to present to the user (tried with "(dbus.String(u\'ubuntu-sso-login-qt\'), \'ubuntu-sso-login-qt\')"). Aborting.')}, signature=dbus.Signature('ss'))
<dobey> pmatulis: is ubuntu-sso-client-qt not installed?
<pmatulis> dobey: looking
<pmatulis> dobey: is that the package name?
<dobey> yes
<pmatulis> dobey: no, it's not installed.  lemme see the dependencies on lubuntu...
<pmatulis> dobey: not too bad.  i'll try it all out.  thanks for the kick
<dobey> sure
<gatox> mmcc, dobey branch updated: tested on windows/linuz and IRL
<gatox> dobey, and this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/mouse-events/+merge/126544
<gatox> now...... eod for me...... i have some aliens to kill in Mass Effect 2 :P
<gatox> byeeeeeeee
<ralsina> I think I'll EOD too, I have a school meeting
<ralsina> bye!
<mmcc> so, basically the same as gatox' thing.
<mmcc> have a good weekend you guys
<ralsina> hehe, barely any zombies at my kid's school
<ralsina> although we are organizing the year end play, so that may change
<mmcc> I'm curious what school plays are like in .ar - I only remember things like "The first Thanksgiving". I'm guessing that doesn't translate…
<ralsina> mmcc: well, my son is finishing kindergarten so the parents are doing a surprise show for them
<ralsina> last year they did "wizard of oz" (not the Michael Jackson version)
<mmcc> hey, that's cool. I know I would've loved to see my dad in a play when I was little
<ralsina> hope I don't scar him for life
<mmcc> that reminds me: for those of us who remember DEVO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvtwTi_oC78&feature=plcp
<ralsina> Also, hope it's not a musical, my singing voice is... unusual
<ralsina> mmcc: that is AWESOME
<ralsina> I suppose whip it is not kid-friendly enough
<ralsina> AND THE GUY WHO DOES THE DRAWINGS IS PART OF DEVO!!!!!
<ralsina> WTF!
<mmcc> they have a whole channel of bands' appearances: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8E8E7FC9293CB847
<mmcc> love mark mothersbaugh
<ralsina> that's like finding manny's hammer is voiced by David Byrne or something
<ralsina> ok, not that, but wikipedia tells me Snoop Dogg has been in Handy Manny. This is a parallel universe.
<mmcc> I had to google manny's hammer… I didn't know about handy manny
<ralsina> mmcc: it's funny, i the US it helps kids learn spanish and here it's backwards
<mmcc> one of those inexplicably well detailed wikipedia pages.
<mmcc> ralsina: heh, nice.
<ralsina> we parents know much more than we should about these things. So, I suppose wikipedian parents may let off steam  that way
<ralsina> The other day I spent a funny 45 minutes going over all historic power ranger colors thanks to a chart in wikipedia
<mmcc> ralsina: for real. only lack of time stops me from posting a seriously detailed analysis of logical errors in "Bubble Guppies"
<mmcc> for example, they live underwater but can get stuck in trees
<ralsina> mmcc: I once posted about how the only possible explanation for Mickey Mouse ClubHouse is time travel
<ralsina> And then I saw this http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2FRARE-ITALIAN-Gadget-MICKEY-MOUSE-TIME-TRAVEL-MACHINE-ORIGINAL-DISNEY-Exclusive-%2F330695884559&ei=lA5mUIqGCof-9QSsqoCACg&usg=AFQjCNFpdjIH1orQve3YwVJ9BmxdjLDv6w&sig2=qETJjPsr7QiHqVkU0RZiYw
<mmcc> It's all this repeated viewing.
<ralsina> http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB846.html "Myckey Mouse explains the Large Hadron Collider problems"
<mmcc> wow
<ralsina> now really off :-)
<mmcc> bye ralsina
<dobey> past time to go. later all!
<mmcc> OK, time for me to stop. Might come back later to poke at Qt's quit menu item handling some more. This is far more complicated than it has any right to be
#ubuntuone 2012-09-29
<pmatulis> dobey: everything is working btw, thanks
<ppd> hi. I have a little question. In my fresh ubuntu 12.10 installation ubuntu one stops at "File sync starting..." but does never even actually transfer any files. On a upgraded computer (from 12.04) everything works as expected. Any hints where to look at or how to collect useful information for a possible bug report?
<DoctorD90> hi!
<DoctorD90> is there someone that cna help me with installation on a server 12.04?...i follow wiki on headless but i get some error...
<DoctorD90> ...someone is there?? :)
<karni> Our bot should respond to questions containing "someone" during the weekend with "Hey, we're taking a break. Please consider droping by on Monday." :)
<DoctorD90> hi
<DoctorD90> i get a problem installing ubuntuone on ubuntu server 12, someone cna help me pls?
<DoctorD90> errore: https://gist.github.com/13c9ec8df8262ae9a009
<karni> DoctorD90: Please visit #ubuntuone. This channel provides Ubuntu One support only (outside of weekends, usually).
<karni> DoctorD90: *visit #ubuntu :)
<karni> or #ubuntu-support
<karni> oh wait, your question did concern U1
<DoctorD90> .....
<DoctorD90> loool xD
<DoctorD90> yea xD
<DoctorD90> ubuntu 1 ^^
<DoctorD90> i get problem with ubuntu one, at start of it on ubuntu server 12 ^^
<DoctorD90> i follow this guide:
<karni> DoctorD90: Probably missing dependency. Please visit us on Monday, our support doesn't work during weekends, and I have no clue.
<DoctorD90> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Headless
<karni> I've never installed U1 on.. exactly.
<DoctorD90> xP
<DoctorD90> ok xP
<karni> xP
<dobey> probably syncdaemon is failing to start
<dobey> look in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<DoctorD90> ....and do you know how fix it? *.*
<dobey> you must first figure out what is wrong
<DoctorD90> dobey: i follow that guide, but in the end i get that linked error
<dobey> look at the logs
<DoctorD90> and what i have to search?
<DoctorD90> (im a little new to ubuntu word ^^)
<dobey> well, probably there is a syncdaemon-exceptions.log in the directory, and it will contain an error
<dobey> are you trying to run this as root?
<DoctorD90> 2012-09-29 21:17:45,112 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - WARNING - Please don't run the syncdaemon as root.
<DoctorD90> 2012-09-29 21:17:45,114 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - INFO - not starting twisted.manhole
<DoctorD90> :/ ...
<DoctorD90> you a wizard xD
<DoctorD90> are*
<DoctorD90> i install it as root...
<DoctorD90> and i try to run it as root...
<dobey> yes, but you can only run it as a normal user
<DoctorD90> ok, so i can install it as normal user, but i can run only like user..ok! i try ^^ thx ^^
<DoctorD90> when i run us1tool start i get:   -bash: fork: retry: No child processes
<DoctorD90> dobey: i can run usdtoll start....
<DoctorD90> or better, once i run it, it reply at any actions i do:   -bash: fork: retry: No child processes
<czajkowski> hiya any idea who to poke over the U1 music on U1 results returned?
<czajkowski> I've just searched for an album and an artist and they never reutnred yet on going through alll the other albums I find it
<DoctorD90> io vado
<DoctorD90> i go, nitgh and thx, i will come back monday ^^ bye ^^
<Arpad2> hi
<Arpad2> Please could I be helped with how to set up a synronised folder with u1 on my android phone?
#ubuntuone 2012-09-30
<mih1406> Any comment about Directory download from the website?
<mih1406> Where can I submit feature requests for Ubuntu One? (I have other features not the directory download, this is not a features it is a trivial thing!)
<karni> mih1406: Submit feature requests as bugs here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<karni> It's 6:40 AM here, I'm going to get some sleep now.
<karni> o/ :)
<mih1406> I have submitted my feature request for Ubuntu One, I believe it is a great addition to Ubuntu One's future!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1058900
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058900 in Ubuntu One Client "Sync application preferences and/or data" [Undecided,New]
<Arpad2> hi there!
<Arpad2> please, could smb help me with syncing folder to u1 on an android phone?
<andtorg> hi, cannot see sync-status icons since upgrade to 12.04. Any hints?
<kamidi> hello. does anyone know why ubuntu one music (android) syncs only 2 albums even there is 9 albums. web interface shows all of them correctly
<karni> kamidi: Please contact us via ubuntuone-support@canonical.com - please include the e-mail you log in with to U1, okey? Thanks :)
<karni> kamidi: That request will get redirected to me, I'll look into it.
#ubuntuone 2013-09-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Punctuation Day! :-D
<Eimann> Good. one. too. you. too.
<vinay_> hello any ubuntu one admins out here? i need a urgent help
<vinay_> hello?
<vinay_>  any admins please speak to me! i had lost my important file on ubuntu one cloud. i need to recover them
<vinay_> hello!
<vinay_> hello ubuntu one admins? please reply me. i need to recover my very important file
<vinay_> ello ubuntu one admins? please reply me. i need to recover my very important file
<vinay_> Hello ubuntu one admins? please reply me. i need to recover my very important file
<dobey> please don't spam the channel
<dobey> it is very rude
<beuno> vinay_, sure, give us a minute, we'll fix that for you
<vinay_> beuno thanks
<la_juyis> hi vinay_
<beuno> vinay_, la_juyis here can help you
<vinay_> la_juyis: hi
<la_juyis> vinay_, how can i help? :)
<vinay_> la_juyis: i had a some important file on ubuntu one cloud. its auto deleted, i need it to recover that
<vinay_> la_juyis: can i get my lost file back?
<la_juyis> vinay_, can i please have the  email address you use to login?
<la_juyis> vinay_, we can certainly try :)
<vinay_> la_juyis: my email address is vinaydanaraddi@gmail.com
<la_juyis> vinay_, ok, give me a moment please
<vinay_> la_juyis: you need any details ?
<la_juyis> vinay_, i was giving more information through PMs, but: we don't currently have a way to choose just on file
<la_juyis> vinay_, i'll try to undo all the deletions
<la_juyis> vinay_, so it might take a while
<vinay_> la_juyis: the file i lost is "vinay" its a signature file, under the "Android/key" folder
<vinay_> la_juyis: i can get the file back right?
<beuno> vinay_, yeah, so la_juyis is triggering a task that will recover all your deleted files for the pat 4 months
<beuno> they'll all go into a folder
<beuno> and you can pick and choose what to keep, delete, etc
<la_juyis> vinay_, under normal circumstances, if the file was deleted, it will be recovered and put under a folder that says something like "Recovered- and a date"
<la_juyis> it will recover all the files deleted
<la_juyis> vinay_, so you might need to get rid of the ones you don't want
<vinay_> <beuno> when can i except those files to appear in my account? , i mean time required for the recovery?
<beuno> vinay_, 10-15 minutes, I'd expect
<beuno> maybe sooner
<vinay_> la_juyis: ubuntu one has that bug.! you know i have not deleted those files and its all autodone!
<beuno> vinay_, well, there's a few different reasons why it may of gotten deleted
<beuno> most likely is that the files were mounted on a partition that went away at some point
<vinay_> la_juyis: the files i need is still unseen
<la_juyis> vinay_, let me check if the recover finished
<dobey> 10-15 *minutes*, not seconds
<beuno> vinay_, it will appear in the website, not in your computer
<vinay_> i am checking the website <beuno>
<beuno> cool
<vinay_> la_juyis: did it finish up?
<beuno> vinay_, no
<beuno> take a break, come back in 15 minutes
<la_juyis> vinay_, i haven't received the mail saying it finished yet :)
<beuno> it'll be fine
<la_juyis> vinay_, i can let you know when it arrives by sending an email :)
<vinay_> la_juyis: sorry for the urgency , but i wast almost lost hope of the recovery because my deadlines are appearing
<beuno> vinay_, we understand, we just can't rush things anymore than that
<la_juyis> vinay_, no problem, the process was already started. when it's finished, i'll let you know :)
<vinay_> la_juyis: thank you :) , i will take a 15 - 30 min break and return :)
<la_juyis> ^^
<vinay_> la_juyis: inform me when it is over ^_^
<la_juyis> vinay_, sure :)
<vinay_> la_juyis: can i know the status?
<la_juyis> vinay_, i haven't received an email yet.
<vinay_> la_juyis: okay i will extend my break :)
<la_juyis> :)
<la_juyis> vinay_, i haven't received any email yet, but the amount of storage used is not growing anymore, so I guess it finished
<vinay_> la_juyis: lemme check the files now
<vinay_> la_juyis: my important files is still missing :(
<la_juyis> vinay_, you only had it in the cloud? not synced anywhere?
<beuno> vinay_, could it of been renamed?
<vinay_> i had that file sepeartly under a folder named key
<vinay_> the key file was located in Android folder
<vinay_> only Android project folder is visible
<vinay_> september 24th i ahd downloaded that file from the cloud manually without syncing
<la_juyis> vinay_, did you try looking for it in your Trash ?
<vinay_> i neva trashed those la_juyis
<vinay_> and also i dint sync it
<la_juyis> vinay_, there's usually a hidden folder .Trashxxxx in sd cards / internal storage
<vinay_> la_juyis: i had put that to cloud because my harddisk was dying. now my harddisk is newone and installed a fresh copy of ubuntu
<la_juyis> vinay_, so, no android device?
<vinay_> la_juyis:according to my memory i even not synced to mobile
<la_juyis> i'd still go and check just in case. if you downloaded the file you might still have it somewhere in your hard disk.
<vinay_> la_juyis:my last activity was sep 24th
<vinay_> the file was downloaded to my dying hardisk
<vinay_> la_juyis: even now some of the files are missing in recovery folder
<la_juyis> vinay_, yes, not every file is recoverable
<la_juyis> vinay_, for example, files deleted more than 60 days ago may not be there anymore
<vinay_> how the my important file then? :(
<beuno> vinay_, you could file a support request, and someone could try and dig into the database manually, look in backups
<beuno> it'll take a little while though
<vinay_> la_juyis: i have seen the file and downloaded it to my PC on 24th sep not even more than 40days from that day
<vinay_> beuno : i have registered for the support request and mailed them many times but not a single reply!
<beuno> vinay_, when was this?
<beuno> when did you file the support request/
<beuno> ?
<vinay_> i am registering and trying that for past 3 days
<vinay_> beuno : i even called the cannonical london office! but the same no reply no proper support!
<la_juyis> beuno, U1 queue has more delay :/
<la_juyis> vinay_, jsut to be clear, sept 24 is today, right?
<vinay_> sorry
<vinay_> it was about a its not sep 24th
<vinay_> 8/15/2013 , the exact date
<la_juyis> vinay_, i'm sorry about that :/
<la_juyis> vinay_, we are a bit overloaded with U1 requests and are trying to catch up with those
<vinay_> la_juyis: why sorry?
<vinay_> <la_juyis> : cant we recover my file?
<vinay_> <la_juyis> : ??
<la_juyis> vinay_, sorry for not being able to get back to you before now.
<vinay_> cant i get my files back? <la_juyis>
<beuno> vinay_, so
<la_juyis> vinay_, about your file, i guess that as beuno says, we might be able to recover it digging into backups, but can't really promise that
<beuno> if the automatic file recovery didn't have the file you ned
<beuno> *need
<beuno> you'll have to wait until la_juyis can get an engineer to dig through the database and backups
<beuno> make sure you provide her with all the details
<beuno> file name, path, dates, etc
<beuno> it could take a week or two until someone's available
<vinay_> can any one give me a email address so that i can contact for support? i am totaly lost !
<beuno> vinay_, you said you already filed the support request?
<vinay_> yes i filed a report
<beuno> la_juyis, can you search the queue and confirm it's there?
<vinay_> Your request has been assigned a number of: Ubuntu One #38658. If you have additional information you'd like to provide us with about this request, simply reply to this email.
<vinay_> bueno : this was the qutoreply
<vinay_> autoreply*
<beuno> ok
<beuno> vinay_, and did you provide all the information in that ticket?
<vinay_> thast was done a 2 days back!
<vinay_> beuno : Your request has been assigned a number of: Ubuntu One #38763. If you have additional information you'd like to provide us with about this request, simply reply to this email.
<beuno> vinay_, yes, we don
 * la_juyis searching for the issue
<beuno> vinay_, and did you provide all the information in that ticket?
<vinay_> I had provided! all info in this ticket no #38763. and also i ahve given necessary info in all tickets i filed
<la_juyis> vinay_, so folder name keystore, file name "vinay", right?
<beuno> vinay_, ok, so la_juyis has this now, it may take a few weeks until she can get an engineer to look into it
<vinay_> folder name is Key or Androidkey not sure any one with these
<vinay_> and with in that folder a single file named "vinay" s signature files is there
<vinay_> few weeks ? that would harm me a lor beuno :(
<vinay_> lot*
<beuno> vinay_, my guess is that if the hard drive was failing, it probably reported the file deleted or moved at some point
<beuno> and since the service is "sync" and not "backup", it synced the state
<vinay_> but i had no sync with the PC at that moment
<vinay_> i manually downloaded that key from ubuntu one
<beuno> vinay_, well, if it's not there anymore, some device did indeed sync
<vinay_> i had a sync with that single device
<vinay_> not even my Android Phone
<beuno> vinay_, I understand that you may of not intentionally synced
<beuno> something did, though
<vinay_> its a done auto ! , i wondering how that can happen?
<beuno> no idea what you mean by that
<beuno> but, we'll have an engineer try and dig it up, see if they can find it and recover it manually
<beuno> but as I said, it may take a while
<vinay_> a while ? should not reach weeks or months!
<vinay_> because we need that key for file for our Android Apps!
<vinay_>  because we need that key file for our Android Apps!*
<la_juyis> vinay_, we'll try to do our best
<vinay_> juyis : can i expect my file at the end of this month>
<vinay_> ?
<beuno> vinay_, I don't know, as I said, engineering time for support request is scarce and unpredictable
<beuno> so no guarantees
<beuno> we understand the urgency
<beuno> so we'll try our best
<VINAY__> beuno : any other solution?
<dobey> generate a new key
<VINAY__> generating a new key is not a small thing or easy task. i had a inapp billings
<beuno> VINAY__, right. So we'll try and get that for you as fast as possible, but I can't guarantee a time frame, I'm sorry
<VINAY__> beuno : okay. any other info you need from me?
<dobey> you should never store a private key in a file sharing service anyway. keep it on a usb key fob and keep it secure.
<beuno> VINAY__, no, I think that should be enough for us to find it. If there's anything else we need we'll email you
<VINAY__> will be waiting for my file. beuno
<VINAY__> dobey : i know its my fault. but how the files got disaapeared!?
<dobey> i don't know. i can't tell you that, since i don't have any data about it, beyond the fact that it's apparently gone
<dobey> but ubuntu one file sync is not a backup service
<dobey> it is a file sync service. if you delete a file somewhere on a computer that is synchronizing with u1, it will be deleted on the server, and all other synchronzing computers, as well
<VINAY__> i had kept there for a while because i had to replace my dying harddisk
<dobey> well, if your hard disk was going bad, then that's likely the cause. and you should be aware that even if the file can be recovered, it might not be valid, as if your disk was going bad, the file my have been corrupted as well, and then uploaded to the server as a change to the file, before it had been deleted
<dobey> did you ever look in the trash folder on your computer to see if it was in there?
<beuno> VINAY__, if you replaced the hard disk, and set up Ubuntu One again, it will notice the file is no longer there and delete it, for example
<beuno> there are many ways it could of gotten deleted
<VINAY__> beuno, when my new haddisk was there i installed a fresh copy of ubuntu but dint connect to ubuntu sync
#ubuntuone 2013-09-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Comic Book Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-09-26
<angel__>  Does anyone know an easy way to install Ubunto One on Wheezy Debian?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy European Day of Languages! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-09-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Ask A Stupid Question Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Elephant Appreciation Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Restless Legs Awareness Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Punctuation Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Psychotherapy Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-26
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Dream Day! :-D
